# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون العقوبات المصري

## ناني

القانون رقم 58 لسنة 1937

باصدار قانون العقوبات

نحن فاروق الاول ملك مصر

قرر مجلس الشيوخ ومجلس النواب(1)القانون الاتى نصة وقد صدقنا علية واصدرناة:

مادة 1 :- 
يلغى قانون العقوبات الجارى العمل بة امام المحاكم الاهلية وقانون العقوبات المرافق لهذا القانون.

مادة 2:- 
على وزير الحقانية تنفيذ هذا القانون ويعمل بة من 15 اكتوبر سنة 1973 .
نامر ان يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة وان ينشر فى الجريدة الرسمية وينفذ كقانون من قوانين الدولة.
صدر بسراى عابدين فى 23 جمادى الاولى سنة 1356 (31 يولية سنة 1937).
فاروق 

بأمر حضرة صاحب الجلالة

رئيس مجلس الوزراء 
مصطفى النحاس

وزير القانية
محمود غالب
(5)نشر فى الوقائع المصرية العدد رقم71 فى 5 اغسطس سنة 1973.
(!)استبدل القانون رقم283 لسنة 1956 بعبارة"مجلس الشيوخ ومجلس النواب"عبارة"مجلس الامة"ثم استبدل القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1971 بالعبارة الاخيرة عبارة"مجلس الشعب"اينما وردت فى هذا القانون.

الكتاب الاول
احكام ابتدائية

الباب الاول 
قواعد عمومية
مادة 1:- 
تسرى احكام هذا القانون على كل من يرتكب فى القطر المصرى جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فية.
مادة 2:- 
تسرى احكام هذا القانون ايضا عل الاشخاص الاتى ذكرهم:
اولا:كل من ارتكب فى خارج  القطر  فعلا يجعلة فاعلا او شريكا فى جريمة وقعت كلها او بعضها فى القطر المصرى.
ثانيا:كل من ارتكب فى خارج القطر جريمة من الجرائم الاتية:
(أ)جناية مخلة بامن الحكومة مما نص علية فى البابين الاول والثانى من الكتاب الثانى من هذا القانون.
(ب)جناية تزوير مما نص علية فى المادة206 من هذا القانون .
(ج) (1) جناية تقليد اوتزيف او تزوير عملة ورقية او معدنية مما نص علية فى المادة 202 او جناية ادخال تلك العملة الورقية او المعدنية المقلدة او المزيفة او المزورة الى مصر او اخراجها منها او ترويجها او حيازتها بقصد الترويج او التعامل بها مما نص علية فى المادة 203 بشرط ان تكون العملة متداولة قانونا فى مصر  .
مادة 3:-
 كل مصرى ارتكب وهو فى خارج القطر فعلا يعتبر جناية
(1)البند(ج)من المادة 2 استبدل بموجب القانون رقم 68 لسنة 1956.او جنحة فى هذا القانون يعاقب بمقتضى احكامة اذا عاد الى القطر وكان الفعل معاقبا علية بمقتضى قانون البلد الذى ارتكبة  فية.
مادة 4:- 
لاتقام الدعوى العمومية  على مرتكب جريمة او فعل فى الخارج الا من النيابة العمومية .
ولاتجوز اقامتها على من يثبت ان المحاكم الاجنبية براتة مما اسند الية اةو انها حكمت علية نهائيا واستوفى عقوبتة.
مادة 5:- 
يعاقب على الجرائم بمقتضى القانون المعمول بة وقت ارتكبها .
ومع هذا اذا صدر بعد وقوع الفعل وقبل الحكم فية نهائيا قانون اصلح للمتهم فهو الذى يتبع دون غيرة.
واذا صدر قانون بعد حكم نهائى يجعل الفعل الذى حكم على المجرم من اجلة غير معاقب علية يوقف تنفيذ الحكم وتنتهى اثارة الجنائية .
غير انة فى حالة قيام اجراءت الدعوى او صدور حكم بالادانة فيها وكان ذلك عن فعل وقع مخالفا للقانون ينهى عن ارتكبة فى فترة محدودة فان انتهاء هذة الفترة لايحول  دون السير فى الدعوى او تنفيذ العقوبات المحكوم بها.
مادة 6:-
لايمس الحكم بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها فى القانون مايكون واجبا للخصوم من الرد والتعويض.
مادة 7:-
 لاتخل احكام هذا القانون فى اى حال من الاحوال باحقوق الشخصية المقررة فلا الشريعة الغراء.
مادة 8:- 
تراعى احكام الكتاب الاول من هذا القانون فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القوانين واللوائح الخصوصية الااذا وجد فيها نص يخالف ذلكز

الباب الثانى
انواع الجرائم
مادة 9:- 
الجرائم ثلاث انواع :
الاول:الجنايات .
الثانى: الجنح.
الثالث:المخالفات.
مادة 10:–
الجنايات هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالعقوبات الاتية:
الاعدام .
الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة.
الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
السجن.
مادة 11 (1):-
 الجنح هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالغقوبات الاتية:
الحبس.
الغرمة التى يزيد اقصى مقدارلها على مائة جنية.
مادة12 (2):-
 المخالفات هى الجرائم  المعاقب عليها بالغرامة  التى لايذيد اقصى مقدار لها على مائة جنية.
(1)و(2)المادتان 11،12 مستبدلتان بموجب القانون رقم 169 لسنة 1981.

الباب الثالث
العقوبات
القسم الاول –العقوبات الاصلية
مادة 13:-
كل محكوم علية بالاعدام يشنق.
مادة 14:-
السجن المؤبد والسجن المشدد هما وضع المحكوم  علية فى احد السجون المخصصة لذلك قانونا وتشغيلة داخلها فى الاعمال التى تعينها الحكومة وذلك مدة حياتة اذا  كانت العقوبة مؤبدة او المدة المحكوم بها اذا كانت مشددة ولايجوز ان تنقص مدة عقوبة السجن المشدد عن ثلاث سنين ولا ان تزيد على خمس عشرة سنة الا فلا الاحوال المنصوص عليها قانونا(1).
مادة 15:-
يقضى من يحكم علية بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة من الرجال الذين جاوزوا سن الستين من عمرهم ومن النساء مطلقا مدة عقوبتة فى احد السجون العمومية.
مادة 16:-
 عقوبتة السجن هى وضع المحكوم عليى فى احد السجون العمومية داخل السجن او خارجة ى الاعمال التى تعنيها الحكومة المدة المحكوم بها علية ولايجوز ان تنقص تلك المدة عن ثلاث سنين ولا ان تزيد على خمس عشرة سنة الا فى الاحوال الخصوصية المنصوص عليها قانونا.
مادة 17:-
 يجوز فى مواد الجنايات اذا اقتضت احوال الجريمة  المقامة من اجلها الدعوى العمومية رافة القضاء تبديل العقوبة على عقوبة الاعدام بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اة المؤقتة.
عقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن .
عقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة بعقوبة السجن او الحبس الذى لايجوز ان ينقص عن ستة شهور.
عقوبة السجن بعقوبة الحبس التى لا يجوز ان تنقص عن ثلاثة شهور.
مادة 18:-
عقوبة الحبس هى الوضع المحكوم عليى فى احد السجون المركزية او العمومية المدة المحكوم بها علية ولايجوز ان تنقص هذة المدة  عن اربع وعشرين ساعة ولاان تزيد على ثلاث سنين الا فى الاحوال الخصوصية المنصوص عليها قانونا .
لكل محكوم علية الحبس البسيط لمدة لاتتجاوزالثلاثة شهور ان يطلب بدلا من تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس علية تشغيلة خارج السجن طبقا لما تقرر من القيود بقانون تحقيق الجنايات الا اذا نص الحكم على حرمانة من هذا الخيار.
مادة 19:-
عقوبة الحبس نوعان:
الحبس البسيط.
الحبس مع الشغل .
والمحكوم عليها بالحبس مع الشغل يشتغلون داخل السجون او خارجها فى الاعمال التى تعينها الحكومة.
مادة 20:-
يجب على القاضى ان يحكم بالحبس مع الشغل كلما كانت مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها سنة فاكثر وكذلك فى الاحوال الاخرى المعينة قانونا.
وفى (1) كل الاحوال الاخرى يجوز الحكم بالحبس البسيط او مع الشغل .
مادة 21:-
تبدء مدة العقوبات المقيدة للحرية من يوم ان يحبس المحكوم علية بناء على لحكم الواجب التنفيذ مع مراعاة انفاصها بمقدار مدة الحبس الاحتياطى .
مادة 22 (2) :-
العقوبة بالغرامة هى إلزام المحكوم علية بان يدفع  الى خزينة الحكومة المبلغ المقدر فى الحكم.
ولاتجوز أن تقل الغرامة عن مائة قرش ولا أن يزيد حدها الأقصى الجنح على خمسمائة جنية وذلك مع عدم الاخلال  الحدود التى يبنها القانون لكل جريمة.
مادة23 (3): -
اذا حبس شخص  احتياطيا ولم يحكم علية إلا بغرامة وجب أن ينقص منها عند التنفيذ خمسة جنيهات عن كل يوم من ايام الحبس المذكور .
وإذا حكم  علية بالحبس وبالغرامة  معا وكانت المدة التى قضاها فى الحبس الاحتياطى تزيد عن مدة الحبس المحكوم بة وجب ان ينقص من الغرامة المبلغ المذكور عن كل يوم من ايام الزيادة المذكورة.
(1)الغيت الفقرة الثانية من المادة 20 بموجب القانون رقم 169 لسنة 1981 .
(2)المادة 22 مستبدلة بموجب القانون رقم 29 لسنة 1982.
(3) استبدلت الفقرة الاولى من المادة 23 بموجب القانون رقم 29 لسنة 1982 .
ثم عدلت بالقانون رقم 174 لسنة 1998 الجريدة الرسمية العدد 51 مكر ر فى 20 /12 /1998 .


القسم الثانى –العقوبات التبعية
مادة 24:-
العقوبات البعية هى:
اولا: الحرمان من الحقوق والمزايا المنصوص عليها فى المادة 25.
ثانيا :العزل من الوظائف الاميرية.
ثالثا:وضع المحكوم علية تحت مراقبة البوليس.
رابعا: المصادرة.
مادة 25:-
كل حكم بعقوبة جناية يستلزم حتما حرمان المحكوم علية من الحقوق والمزايا الاتية:
اولا:القبول فى اى خدمة فى الحكومة مباشرة او بصفة متعهد او ملتزم  ايا كانت اهمية الخدمة.
ثانيا :التحلى برتبة او نشان .
ثالثا : الشهادة امام المحاكم مدة العقوبة الا على سبيل الاستدلال .
رابعا : ادارة اشغالة الخاصة باموالة واملاكة مدة اعتقالة ويعين قيما لهذة الادارة تقرة المحكمة فاذا لم يعينة عينتة المحكمة المدنية التابع لها محل اقامتة فى غرفة مشورتها بناء على طلب النيابة العمومية او ذى مصلحة فى ذلك ويجوز للمحكمة ان تلزم القيام الذى تنصبة بتقديم كفالة ويكون القيم الذى تقرة المحكمة او تنصبة تابعا لها فى جميع ما يتعلق بقوامتة .
ولا يجوز للمحكوم علية ان يتصرف فى اموالة الا بناء على اذن من المحكمة المدنية المذكورة وكل التوام يتعهد بة مع عدم مراعاة ماتقدم يكون ملغى من ذاتة وترد اموال المحكوم علية الية بعد انقضاء مدة عقوبتة او الافراج عنة ويقدم لة القيم حسابا عن ارادتة .
خامسا : بقاؤة من يوم الحكم علية نهائيا عضوا فى احد المجالس الحسبية او مجالس المديريات او مجالس البلدية او المحلية او اى لجنة عمومية .
سادسا ك صلاحيتة ابدا لان يكون عضوا فى احدى الهيئات المبينة بالفقرة الخامسة او ان يكون خبيرا او شاهدا فى العقود اذا حكم علية نهائيا بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة .
مادة 26 :–
العزل من وظيفة اميرية هو الحرمان من الوظيفة نفسها ومن المرتبات المقررة لها .
وسواء كان المحكوم علية بالعزل عاملا فى وظيفتة وقت صدور الحكم علية او غير امل فيها لا يجوز تعينة فى وطيفة اميرية ولا نيلة اى مرتب مدة يقدرها الحكم وهذة المدة لايجوز ان تكون اكثر من ست سنين ولا اقل من سنة واحدة .
مادة 27 :-
كل موظف ارتكب جناية مما نص علية فى الباب الثالث والرابع والسادس والسادس عشر من الكتاب الثانى من هذا القانون عومل بالافة فحكم علية بالحبس يحكم علية ايضا بالعزل مدة لاتنقص عن ضعف مدة الحبس المحكوم
بها علية .
مادة 28 :–
كل من يحكم علية بالاشغال الشاقة او السجن لجناية مخلة بامن الحكومة او تزييف نقود او سرقة او قتل فى الاحوال المبينة فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 234 من هذا القانون ولجناية من المنصوص عليها فى المواد 356 و368 يجب وضعة بعد انقضاء مدة عقوبتة حت مراقبة البوليس مدة مساوية لمدة عقوبتة بدون ان تزيد مدة المراقبة على خمس سنين .
ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضى ان يخفض مدة المراقبة او ان يقضى بعدمها جملة .
مادة 29:-
يترتب على مراقبة البوليس الزام المحكوم علية بجميع الاحكام المقررة فى القوانين المختصة بتلك المراقبة ومخالفة احكام هذة القوانين تستوجب الحكم على مرتكبها بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنة واحدة.
مادة 30:-
يجوز للقاضى اذا حكم بعقوبة لجناية او جنحة ان يحكم بمصادرة الاشياء المضبوطة التى استعملت او التى من سانها ان تستعمل فيها وهذا كلة بدون اخلال بحقوق الغير الحسن النية .
واذا كانت الاشياء المذكورة من التى يعد صنعها او استعمالها او حيازتها او بيعها او عرضها للبيع جريمة فى ذاتة وجب الحكم بالمصادرة فى جميع الاحوال ولو لم تكن تللك الاشياء ملكا للمتهم .
مادة31:-
يجوز فيما عدا الاحوال السابقة الحكم بعقوبات الزل من الوظيفة الاميرية ومراقبة البوليس والمصادرة وذلك فى الاحوال المنصوص عليها قانونا .

القسم الثالث- تعدد العقوبات 
مادة 32 :-
اذا كون الفعل الواحد جرائم متعددة وجب اعتبار الخريمة التى عقوبتها اشد والحكم وعقوبتها دون غيرها .
واذا وقعت عدة جرائم لغرض واحد كانت مرتبطة ببعضها بحيث لا تقبل التجزئة وجب اعتبارها كلها جريمة واحدة والحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لاشد تلك الجرائم .
مادة 33 :-
تتعدد العقوبات المقررة للحرية الا ما استثنى بنص المادتين 35و36.
مادة 34 (1) :– 
اذا تنوعت العقوبات المتعددة وجب تنفيذها 
على الترتب الاتى 
اولا : السجن المؤبد			ثانيا: السجن المشدد 
ثالثا : السجن 				رابعا : الحبس مع الشغل
خامسا: الحبس البسيط 
مادة 35 :-
تجب عقوب الاشغال الشاقة بمقدار مدتها كل عقوبة مقيدة للحرية محكوم بها لجريمة وقعت قبل الحكم بالاشغال الشاقة المذكورة .
مادة 36 :-
اذا ارتكب شخص جرائم متعددة قبل الحكم علية من اجل واحدة منها وجب ان لاتزيد مدة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة على عشرين سنة ولو فى حالة تعدد العقوبات وان لاتزيد مدة الحبس وحدة عن ست سنين .
مادة 37 :-
تتعدد العقوبات بالغرامة دائما .
مادة 38 :-
تتعدد عقوبات مراقبة البوليس ولكن لايجوز ان تزيد مدتها كلها على خمس سنوات 

الباب الرابع
اشتراك عدة اشخاص فى جريمة واحدة
مادة 39 :- 
يعد فاعلا للجريمة:
اولا : من يرتكبها وحدة او مع غيرة .
ثانيا ك من يدخل فى ارتكابها اذاكانت تتكون من جملة اعمال فياتى عمدا عملا من الاعمال المكونة لها .
ومع ذلك اذا وجدت احوال خاصة باحد الفاعلين تقتضى تغير وصف الجريمة او العقوبة بالنسبة لة فلا يتعدى اثرها الى غيرة منهم وكذلك الحال اذا تغير الوصف باعتبار قصد مرتكب الجريمة او كيفية علمة بها .
مادة 40 :– 
يعد شريكا فى الجريمة :
اولا : كل من حرص على ارتكاب الفعل المكون للجريمة اذا كان هذا الفعل قد وقع بناء على هذا التحريض .
ثانيا : من اتفق مع غيرة على ارتكاب الجريمة فوقعت بناء على هذا الاتفاق .
ثالثا :من اعطى للفاعل او الفاعلين سلاحا اوالات او اى شىء اخر مما استعمل فى ارتكاب الجريمة مع علمة بها او ساعدهم باى طريقة اخرى فى الاعمال المجهزة او المسهلة او المتممة لارتكابها .
مادة 41 :-
من اشترك فى جريمة فعلية عقوبتها الا من استثنى قانونا بنص خاص ومع هذا :
اولا : لا تاثير على الشريك من الاحوال الخاصة بالفاعل التى تقتضى تغيير وصف الجريمة اذا كان الشريك غير عالم بتلك الاحوال .
ثانيا كاذا تغير وصف الجريمة نظرا الى قصد الفاعل منها او كيفية علمة بها يعاقب الشريك بالعقوبة التى يستحقها لو كان قصد الفاعل من الجريمة او علمة بها كقصد الشريك منها او علمة بها .
مادة 42 :– 
اذا كان فاعل الجريمة غير معاقب لسبب من الاسباب الاباحة او لعدم وجود القصد الجنائى او لاحوال اخرى خاصة بة وجبت مع ذلك معاقبة الشريك بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها قانونا .
مادة 43 :-
من اشترك فى جريمة فعلية عقوبتها لو كانت غير التى تعمد ارتكابها متى كانت الجريمة التى وقعت بالفعل نتيجة محتملة للتحريض او الاتفاق او المساعدة التى حصلت .
مادة 44 :-
اذا حكم على جملة متهمين بحكم واحد لجريمة واحدة فاعلين كانوا او شركاء فالغرامات يحكم بها على كل منهم على انفرادة خلافا للغرامات النسبية فانهم يكونون متضامين فى الالزام بها مالم ينص فى الحكم على خلاف ذلك .
مادة 44 مكررا (1) :-
كل من اخفى اشياء مسروقة او متحصلة من جناية او جنحة مع علمة بذلك يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل مدة لاتزيد على سنتين .
واذا كان الجانى يعلم ان الاشياء التى يخفيها متحصلة من جريمة عقوبتها اشد حكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة لهذة
 الجريمة .

الباب الخامس
الشروع
مادة 45 :-
الشروع هو البدء فى تنفيذ فعل بقصد ارتكاب جناية او جنحة اذا اوقف او خاب اثرة لاسباب لا دخل لارادة
الفاعل فيها .
ولايعتبر شروعا فى الجناية او الجنحة مجرد العزم على ارتكابها ولا الاعمال التحضرية لذلك .
بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا كانت عقوبة الجناية الاعدام .
(1)	المادة 44 مكررا اضيفت بموجب القانون رقم 63 لسنة 1974 .
بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا كانت عقوبة الجناية الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة.
بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لاتزيد على نصف الحد الاقصى المقرر قانونا او السجن اذا كانت عقوبة الجناية الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
بالسجن مدة لاتزيد على نصف الحد الاقصى المقرر قانونا او الحبس اذا كان عقوبة الجناية السجن (1) .
مادة47 :– 
تعين قانونا الجنح التى يعاقب على الشروع فيها كذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع .

الباب السادس
الاتفاقات الجنائية
مادة 48 :- 
حكم بعدم دستورية هذة المادة بالقضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 114 لسنة 21 قضائية
(دستورية )بتاريخ 22 من يونيو سنة 1999 وذلك الجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم السبت 2 يونية سنة 2001 م الموافق العاشر من ربيع الاول سنة 1411 هـ .

الباب السابع
العود
مادة 49 :-
يعتبر عائدا:
اولا: من حكم علية بالحبس مدة سنة او اكثر وثبت انة ارتكب جنة قبل مضى خمس سنين من تاريخ انقضاء هذة العقوبة او من تاريخ سقوطها بمضى المدة .
ثالثا :من حكم علية لجناية او جنحة بالحبس مدة اقل من سنة واحدة او بالغرامة و ثبت انة ارتكب جنحة مماثلة للجريمة الاولى قبل مضى خمس سنين من تاريخ الحكم المذكور .
وتعتبر السرقة والنصب وخيانة الامانة جنحا مماثلة فى العود .
وكذلك يعتبر العيب والاهانة والسب والقذف جرائم متماثلة .
مادة 50 :- 
يجوز للقاضى فى حال العود المنصوص عنة فى المادة السابقة بان يحكم بالحد الاقصى المقرر قانونا للجريمة بشرط عدم تجاوز ضعف هذا الحد .
ومع هذا لايجوز فى حال من الاحوال ان تزيد مدة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن على عشرين سنة .
مادة 51 :– 
اذا سبق الحكم على العائد بعقوبتين ميدتين للحرية كلتاهما لمدة سنة على الاقل او بثلاث عقوبات مقيدة للحرية احداها على الاقل لمدة سنة اواكثر وذلك لسرقة او اخفاء اشياء مسروقة او نصب او خيانة امانة او تزوير او شروع فى هذة الجرائم ثم ثبت ارتكابه لجنحة سرقة او اخفاء اشياء مسروقة او نصب او خيانة امانة او تزوير او شروع معاقب عليه فى هذه الجرائم بعد الحكمعليه باخر تلك العقوبات فللقاضى ان يحكم عليه بالاشغال الشاقة من سنتين الى خمس بدلاً من تطبيق احكام المادة السابقة .
مادة 52 :– 
اذا توافر العود طبقاً لاحكام المادة السابقة ، جاز للمحكمة ، بدلاً من توقيع العقوبة المبينة فى تلك المادة ، ان تقرر اعتبار العائد مجرماً اعتاد الاجرام متى تبين لها من ظروف الجريمة وبواعثها ، ومن احوال المتهم وماضية ، ان هناك احتمالاً جدياً لاقدامة على اقتراف جريمة جديدة وفى هذه الحالة تحكم المحكمة بايداعة احدى مؤسسات العمل التى يصدر بانشائها وتنظيمها وكيفية معاملة من يودعن بها قرار من رئيس الجمهورية وذلك الى ان يامر وزير العدل بالافراج عنه بناء على اقتراح ادارة المؤسسة وموافقة النيابة العامة .
ولا يجوز ان تزيد مدة الايداع فى المؤسسة على ست سنوات .
مادة 53 :– 
اذا سبق الحكم على العائد بالاشغال الشاقة عملاً بالمادة 51 من هذا القانون او باعتباره مجرما اعتاد الاجرام ، ثم ارتكب فى خلال سنتين من تاريخ الافراج عنه جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى تلك المادة ، حكمت المحكمة بايداعه احدى مؤسسات العمل المشار اليها فى المادة السابقة الى ان يامر وزير العدل بالافراج عنه بناء على اقتراح ادارة المؤسسة وموافقة النيابة العامة .
ولا يجوز ان تزيد مدة الايداع فى هذه الحالة على عشر سنوات .
مادة 54 :– 
للقاضى ان يحكم بمقتضى نص المادة 51 على العائد الذى سبق الحكم عليه لارتكابه جريمة من المنصوص عليها فى المواد 355 و 356 و 367 و 368 بعقوبتين مقيدتين للحرية ، كلتاهما لمدة سنة على الاقل او بثلاث عقوبات مقيدة للحرية احداها على الاقل لمدة سنة او اكثر ثم ثبت ارتكابة جريمة من المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 355 و 367 بعد اخر حكم علية بالعقوبات السالفة .

الباب الثامن
تعليق تنفيذ الاحكام على شرط
مادة 55 :– 
يجوز للمحكمة عند الحكم فى جناية او جنحة بالغرامة او بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة ان تامر فى نفس الحكم بايقاف تنفيذ العقوبة اذا رات من اخلاق المحكوم عليه او ماضية او سنة او الظروف التى ارتكب فيها الجريمة ما يبعث على الاعتقاد بانه لن يعود الى مخالفة القانون ، ويجب ان تبين فى الحكم اسباب ايقاف التفيذ .
ويجوز ان يجعل الايقاف شاملاً لاية عقوبة تبعية ولجميع الاثار الجنائية المترتبة على الحكم .
مادة 56 :– 
يصدر الامر بايقاف تنفيذ العقوبة لمدة ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من اليوم الذى يصبح فية الحكم نهائياً .
ويجوز الغاؤه :
1- اذا صدر ضد المحكوم عليه فى خلال هذه المدة حكم بالحبس اكثر من شهر عن فعل ارتكبة قبل الامر بالايقاف او بعده .
2- اذا ظهر فى خلال هذه المدة ان المحكوم عليه صدر ضدة قبل الايقاف حكم كالمنصوص عليه فى الفقرة السابقة ولم تكن المحكمة قد علمت به .
مادة 57 :– 
يصدر الحكم بالالغاء من المحكمة التى امرت بايقاف التنفيذ على طلب النيابة العمومية بعد تكليف المحكوم عليه بالحضور واذا كانت العقوبة التى بنى عليه الالغاء قد حكم بها ايقاف التنفيذ جاز ايضاً ان يصدر الحكم بالالغاء من المحكمة التى قضت بهذه العقوبة سواء من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب النيابة العمومية .
مادة 58 :– 
يترتب على الالغاء تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها وجميع العقوبات التبعية والاثار الجنائية التى تكون قد اوقفت .
مادة 59 :– 
اذا انقضت مدة الايقاف ولم يكن صدر فى خلالها حكم بالغائة فلا يمكن تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها ويعتبر الحكم بها كانه لم يكن .

الباب التاسع
اسباب الاباحة وموانع العقاب
مادة 60 :– 
لا تسرى احكام قانون العقوبات على كل فعل ارتكب بنية سليمة عملاً بحق مقرر بمقتضى الشريعة .
مادة 61 :– 
لا عقاب على من ارتكب جريمة الجأتة الى ارتكابها ضرورة وقابة نفسة او غيرة من خطر جسيم على النفس على وشك الوقوع به او بغيرة ولم يكن لارادتة دخل فى حلوله ولا فى قدرته منعة بطريقة اخرى .
مادة 62 :– 
لا عقاب على من يكون فاقد الشعور او الاختيار فى عملة وقت ارتكاب الفعل :
اما لجنون او عاهة فى العقل .
واما لغيبوبة ناشئة عن عقاقير مخدرة ايا كان نوعها اذا اخذها قهرا عنة اوغير علم منة بها .
مادة 63 :– 
لاجريمة اذا وقع الفعل من موظف اميرى فى الحوال الاتية :
اولا:اذا ارتكب الفعل تنفيذا لامر صادر الية من رئيس وجبت علية اطاعتة ا اعتقد انها واجب علية .
ثاتيا : اذا حسنت نيتة وارتكب فعلا تنفيذا لما امرت بة القوانين او ما اعتقد ان اجراءة من اختصاصة .
وعلى كل حال يجب على الموظف ان يثبت انة لم يرتكب الفعل الا بعد التثبت والتحرى وانة كان يعتق مشروعيتة وان اعتقادة كان مبينا على اسباب معقولة .

الباب العاشر
المجرمون الاحداث (1)
المواد من 64 حتى 73 الغيت
 المواد من 64 حتى 73 . الغيت .

الباب الحادى عشر
العفو عن العقوبة والعفو الشامل
مادة 74 :– 
العفو عن العقوبة المحكوم بها يقتضى اسقاطها كلها او بعضها او ابدالها بعقوبة اخفت منها مقررة قانوناً .
ولا تسقط العقوبات التبعية ولا الاثار الجنائية الاخرى المترتبة على الحمن بالادانة ما لم ينص فى امر العفو على خلاف ذلك .
مادة 75 :– 
اذا صدر العفو بابدال العقوبة باخف منها تبدل عقوبة الاعدام بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة .
واذا عفى عن محكوم عليه بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او بدلت عقوبتة وجب وضعة حتماً تحت مراقبة البوليس مدة خمس سنين .
والعفو عن العقوبة او ابدالها ان كانت من العقوبات المقررة للجنايات لا يشمل الحرمان من الحقوق والمزايا المنصوص عنها فى الفقرات الاولى والثانية والخامسة والسادسة من المادة الخامسة والعشرين من هذا القانون .
وهذا كله اذا لم ينص فى العفو على خلاف ذلك .
مادة 76 :– 
العفو الشامل يمنع او يوقف السير فى اجراءات الدعزى او يمحو حكم الادانة ز
ولا يمس حقوق الغير الا اذا نص القانون الصادر بالعفو على خلال ذلك .

الكتاب الثانى
الجنايات والجنح المضرة بالمصلحة
العمومية وبيان عقوباتها

الباب الاول
الجنايات والجنح المضرة بامن حكومة
من جهة الخارج
مادة 77 :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من ارتكب عمداً فعلا يؤدى الى المساس باستقلاق البلاد او وحدتها او سلامة اراضيها .
مادة 77 ( أ ) :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل مصر التحق باى وجه بالقوات المسلحة لدولة فى حالة حرب مع مصر .
مادة 77 (ب) :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من سعى لدى دولة اجنبية او تخابر معها او مع احد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها للقيام باعمال عدائية ضد مصر .
مادة 77 (جـ) :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من سعى لدى دولة اجنبية معادية او تخابر معها او مع احد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها لمعاونتها فى عملياتها الحربية او للاضرار بالعمليات الحربية للدولة المصرية .
مادة 77 ( د ) :– 
يعاقب بالسجن اذا ارتكبت الجريمة فى زمن سلم ، وبالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا ارتكبت فى زمن حرب :
1- كل من سعى لدى دولة اجنبية او احد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها او تخابر معها او معه وكان من شأن ذلك الاضرار بمركز مصر الحربى او السياسى او الدبلوماسى او الاقتصادى .
2- كل من اتلف عمداً او اخفى او اختلس او زور اوراقاً او وثائق وهو يعلم انها تتعلق بامن الدولة او باية مصلحة قومية اخرى .
فاذا وقت الجريمة بقصد الاضرار بمركز البلاد الحربى او السياسى او الدبلوماسى او الاقتصادى او بقصد الاضرار بمصلحة قومية لها اكنت العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة فى زمن السلم والاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة فى زمن الحرب .
ولا يجوز تطبيق المادة 17 من هذا القانون باى حال على جريمة من هذه الجرائم اذا وقعت من موظف عام او شخص ذى صفة نيابية عامة او مكلف بخدمة عامة .
مادة 77 (هـ) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة كل شخص كلف بالمفاوضة مع حكومة اجنبية فى شان من شئون الدولة فتعمد اجرائها ضد مصلحتها .
مادة 77 ( و ) :– 
يعاقب بالسجن كل من قام بغير اذن من الحكومة بجمع الجند او قام بعمل عدائى اخر ذد دولة اجنبية من شانه تعريض الدولة المصرية لخطر الحرب او قطع العلاقات السياسية .
فاذا ترتب على الفعل وقوع الحرب او قطع العلاقات السياسية تكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
مادة 78 :– 
كل من طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخذ ولو بالواسطة من دولة اجنبية او من اد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها نقوداً او اية منفعة اخرى او وعداً بشئ من ذلك بصد ارتكاب عمل ضار بمصلحة قومية يعافب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة لا تقل عن الف جنيه ولا تزيد على ما اعطى او وعد به وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة وغرامة لا تقل عن الف جنيه ولا تزيد على ما اعطى او وعد به اذا كان الجانى موظفاً عاماً او مكلفاً بخدمة عامة او ذا صفة نيابية عامة او اذا ارتكب الجريمة فى زمن حرب .
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل ما اعطى او عرض او وعد بشئ مما ذكر بقصد ارتكاب عمل ضار بمصلحة قومية .
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة ايضاً كل من توسط فى ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم السابقة .
واذا كان الطلب او القبول او العرض او الوعد او التوسط كتابة فان الجريمة تتم بمجرد تصدير الكتاب .
مادة 78 ( أ ) :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من تدخل لمصلحة العدو فى تدبير لزعزعة اخلاص القوات المسلحة او اضعاف روحها او روح الشعب المعنوية او قوة المقاومة عنده .
مادة 78 (ب) :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من حرض الجند فى زمن الحرب على الانخراط فى خدمة اية دولة اجنبية او سهل لهم ذلك وكل من تدخل عمداً باية كيفية فى جمع الجند او رجال او اموال او مؤن او عتاد او تدبير شئ من ذلك لمصلحة دولة فى حالة حرب مع مصر .
مادة 78 (جـ) :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من سهل دخول العدو فى البلاد او سلمه مدناً او حصوناً او منشات او مواقع او موانئ او مخازن او ترسانات او سفناً او طائرات او وسائل مواصلات او اسلحة او ذخائر او مهمات حربية او مؤناً او اغذية او غير ذلك مما اعد للدفاع او مما يستعمل فى ذلك او خدمة بان تقل اليه اخباراً او كان له مرشداً .
مادة 78 ( د ) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة كل من اعان عمداً العدو باية وسيلة اخرى غير ما ذكر فى المواد السابقة .
ويعاقب بالسجن كل من ادى لقوات العدو خدمة ما للحصول على منفعة او فائدة او وعد بها لنفسه او لشخص عينه لذلك سواء كان ذلك بطريق مباشر او غير مباشر وسواء اكانت المنفعة او الفائدة مادية ام غير مادية .
مادة 78 (هـ) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة كل من اتلف او عيب او عطل عمداً اسلحة او سفناً او طائرات او مهمات او منشات او وسائل مواصلات او مرافق عامة او ذخائر او مؤناً او ادوية او غير ذلك مما اعد للدفاع عن البلاد او مما يستعمل فى ذلك ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من اساء عمداً صنعها او اصلاحها وكل من اتى عمداً عملاً من شانه ان يجعلها غير صالحة ولو مؤقتاً للانتفاع بها فيما اعدت له او ان ينشأ عنها حادث .
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا وقعت الجريمة فى زمن حرب .
مادة 78 ( و ) :– 
اذا وقع احد الافعال المشار اليها فى الفقرة الاولى من المادة اليابقة بسبب اهمال او تقصير تكون العقوبة السجن .
فاذا وقعت الجريمة فى زمن حرب تكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة ، وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا ترتب عليها تعطيل العمليات العسكرية .
مادة 79 :– 
كل من قام فة زمن حرب بنفسة او بواسطة غيره مباشرة او عن طريق بلد اخر بتصدير بضائع او منتجات او غير ذلك من المواد من مصر الى بلد معاد او باستيراد شئ من ذلك منه يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة تعادل خمسة امثال قيمة الاشياء المصدرة او المستوردة على الا تقل الغرامة عن الف جنيه .
ويحكم بمصادرة الاشياء محل الجريمة فان لم تضبط يحكم على الجانى بغرامة اضافية تعادل قيمة هذه الاشياء .
مادة 79 ( أ ) :– 
يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن الف جنيه ولا تجاوز عشرة الاف جنيه كل من باشر فى زمن الحرب اعمالاً تجارية اخرى بالذات او بالواسطة مع رعايا بلد معاد او مع وكلاء هذا البلد او مندوبية او ممثلية ايا كانت اقامتهم او م هيئة او فرد يقيم فيها .
ويحكم بمصادرة الاشياء محل الجريمة فان لم تضبط يحكم على الجانى بغرامة اضافية تعادل قيمة هذه الاشياء .
مادة 80 :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من سلم لدولة اجنبية او لاحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها او افشى اليها او الية باية صورة وعلى اى وجه وباية وسيلة سرا من اسرار الدفاع عن البلاد او توصل باية طريقة الى الحصول على سر من هذه الاسرار بقصد تسليمة او افشائة لدولة اجنبية او لاحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها وكذلك كل من اتلف لمصلحة دولة اجنبية شيئاً يعتبر سراً من اسرار الدفاع او جعلة غير صالح لان ينتفع به .
مادة 80 ( أ ) :– 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة اشهر ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن 100 جنيه ولا تجاوز 500 جنيه :
1- كل من حصل باية وسيلة غير مشروعة على سر من اسرار الدفاع عن البلاد ولم يقصد تسليمه او افشاءه لدولة اجنبية او لاحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها .
2- كل من اذاع باية طريقة سراً من اسرار الدفاع عن البلاد .
3- كل من نظم او استعمل اية وسيلة من وسائل التراسل بقصد الحصول على سر من اسرار الدفاع عن البلاد او تسليمة او اذاعته وتكون العقوبة السجن اذا وقعت الجريمة فى زمن الحرب .
مادة 80 (ب) :– 
يعاقب بالسجن كل موظف عام او شخص ذى صفة نيابية عامة او مكلف بخدمة عامة افشى سراً من اسرار الدفاع عن البلاد وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا وقعت الجريمة فى زمن الحرب .
مادة 80 (جـ) :– 
يعاقب بالسجن كل من اذاع عمداً فى زمن الحرب اخباراً او بيانات او اشاعات كاذبة او مغرضة او عمد الى دعاية مثيرة وكان من شان ذلك كله الحاق الضرر بالاستعدادات الحربية للدفاع عن البلاد او بالعمليات الحربية للقوات المسلحة او اثارة الفزع بين الناس او اضعاف الجلد فى الامة .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا ارتكبت الجريمة نتيجة التخابر مع دولة اجنبية .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا ارتكبت الجريمة نتيجة التخابر مع دولة معادية .
مادة 80 ( د ) :– 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سته اشهر ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن 100 جنيه ولا تجاوز 500 جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل مصرى اذاع عمداً فى الخارج اخباراً او بيانات او اشاعات كاذبة او مغرضة حول الاوضاع الداخلية للبلاد وكان من شان ذلك اضعاف الثقة المالية بالدولة او هيبتها واعتبارها او باشر باية طريقة كانت نشاطاً من شانه الاضرار بالمصالح القومية للبلاد .
وتكون العقوبة السجن اذا وقعت الجريمة فى زمن حرب .
مادة 80 (هـ) :– 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز 500 جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
1- كل من طار فوق الاراضى المصرية بغير ترخيص من السلطات المختصة .
2- كل من قام باخذ صور او رسوم او خرائط لمواضع او اماكن على خلاف الحظر الصادر من السلطة المختصة .
3- كل من دخل حصناً او احد منشات الدفاع او معسكر او مكاناً خيمت او استقرت فيه قوات مسلحة او سفينة حربية او مكانا خيمت او استقرت فيه قوات مسلحة او سفينة حربية او تجارية او طائرة او سيارة حربية او ترسانه او اى محل حربى او محلاً او مصنعاً يباشر فيه عمل لمصلحة الدفاع عن البلاد ويكون الجمهور ممنوعا من دخولة .
4- كل من اقام او وجد فى المواضع والامكان التى حظرت السلطات العسكرية الاقامة او التواجد فيها .
فاذا وقعت الجريمة فى زمن الحرب او باستعمال وسيلة من وسائل الخداع او الغش او التخفى الشخصية او الجنسية او املهنة او الصفة كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة اشهر ولا زيد على خمس سنوات وغرامة لا تقل عن 100 جنيه ولا تجاوز 500 جنيه او احدى هاتين العقوبتين وفى حالة اجتماع هذين الظرفين تكون العقوبة السجن .
ويعاقب بالعقوبات نفسها على الشروع فى ارتكاب هذه الجرائم .
مادة 80 ( و ) :– 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة اشهر و لازيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن 100 جنيه ولا تجاوز 500 جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من سلم لدولة اجنبية او لاحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها باية صورة وعلى اى وجه وباية وسيلة اخبارا او معلومات او اشياء او مكاتبات او وثائق او خرائط او رسوم او صور او غير ذلك مما يكون خاصا بالمصالح الحكومية  او الهيئات العامة او المؤسسات ذات النقع العام وصدر امر من الجهة المختصة بحظر نشرة او اذاعتة .
مادة 81 :– 
يعاقب بالسجن كل من اخل عمداً فى زمن الحرب بتنفيذ كل او بعض الالتزامات التى يفرضها عليه عقد توريد او اشغال ارتبط به مع الحكومة لحاجات القوات المسلحة او لوقاية المدنيين او تموينهم او ارتكب اى غش فى تنفيذ هذا العقد ويسرى هذا الحكم على المتعاقدين من الباطن والوكلاء والبائعين اذا كان الاخل بتنفيذ الالتزام راجعاً الى فعلهم .
واذا وقعت الجريمة بقصد الاضرار بالدفاع عن البلاد او بعمليات القوات المسلحة فتكون العقوبة الاعدام .
ويحكم على الجانى فى جميع الاحوال بغرامة مساوية لقيمة ما احدثة من اضرار باموال الحكومة او مصالحها على الا تقل عما دخل ذمته نتيجة الاخل او الغش .
مادة 81 ( أ ) :- 
اذا وقع الاخل فى تنفيذ كل او بعض الالتزامات المشار اليها فى المادة السابقة بسبب اهمال او تقصير فتكون العقوبة الحبس وغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة الاف جنيه او احدى هاتين العقوبتين .
مادة 82 (ب) :– 
يعاقب باعتباره شريكاً فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا الباب :
1- كل من كان عالماً بنيات الجانى وقدم اليه اعانة او وسيلة للتعيش او للسكنى او مأوى او مكاناً للاجتماع او غير ذلك من التسهيلات وكذلك كل من حمل رسائله او سهل له البحث عن موضوع الجريمة او اخفائة او نقلة او ابلاغة .
2- كل من اخفى اشياء استعملت او اعدت للاستعمال فى ارتكاب الجريمة او تحصلت منها وهو عالم بذلك .
3- كل من اتلف او اختلس او اخفى او غير عمداً مستنداً من شانه تسهيل كشف الجريمة وادلتها او عقاب مرتكبيها .
ويجوز للمحكمة فى هذه الاحوال ان تعفى من العقوبة اقارب الجانى واصهاره الى الدرجة الرابعة اذا لم يكونوا معاقبين بنص اخر فى القانون .
مادة 82 ( أ ) :– 
كل من حرض على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 77 و 77 (أ) و 77 (ب) و 77 (جـ) و 77 (د) و 77 (هـ) و 78 و 78 (أ) و 78 (ب) و 78 (جـ) و 78 (د) و 78 (هـ) و 80 من هذا القانون ولم يترتب على تحريضه اثر يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقته او بالسجن .
مادة 82 (ب) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة كل من اشترك فى اتفاق جنائى سواء كان الغرض منه ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 77 و 77 (أ) و 77 (ب) و 77 (جـ) و 77 (د) و 77 (هـ) و 78 و 78 (أ) و 78 (ب) و 78 (جـ) و 78 (د) و 78 (هـ) و 80 او اتخاذها وسيلة للوصول الى الغرض المقصود منه .
ويعاقب بالاعدام او الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة كل من حرض على الاتفاق او كان له شان فى ادارة حركته ومع ذلك اذا كان الغرض من الاتفاق ارتكاب جريمة واحدة معينة او اتخاذها وسيلة الى الغرض المقصود يحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لهذه الجريمة .
ويعاقب بالحبس كل من دعا اخر الى الانضمام الى اتفاق من هذا القبيل ولم تقبل دعوته .
مادة 82 (جـ) :– 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنه وبغرامة لا تجاوز 500 جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من سهل باهماله او بتقصيرة ارتكاب احدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 77 و 77 (أ) و 77 (ب) و 77 (جـ) و 77 (د) و 77 (هـ) و 78 و 78 (أ) و 78 (ب) و 78 (جـ) و 78 (د) و 78 (هـ) و 80 .
فاذا وقع ذلك فى زمن الحرب او من موظف عام او شخص ذى صفة نيابية عامة او مكلف بخدمة عامة ضوعفت العقوبة .
ماد 83 :– 
فى الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى هذا الباب يجوز للمحكمة فى غير الاحوال المنصوص عليها فى المواد 78 و 79 و 79 (أ) من هذا القانون ان تحكم فضلا عن العقوبات المقررة لها بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة الاف جنيه .
مادة 83 ( أ ) :– 
تكون العقوبة الاعدام على اية جريمة مما نص عليه فى الباب الثانى من هذا الكتاب اذا وقعت بقصد المساس باستقلال البلاد او وحدتها او سلامة اراضيها او اذا وقعت فى زمن الحرب وبقص اعانة العدو او الاضرار بالعمليات الحربية للقوات المسلحة وكان من شانها تحقيق الغرض المذكور .
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام ايضاً على اية جناية او جنحة منصوص عليها فى هذا الباب متى كان قصد الجانى منها اعانة العدو او الاضرار بالعمليات الحربية للقوات المسلحة وكان من شانها تحقيق الغرض المذكور .
مادة 84 :– 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من علم بارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا الباب ولم يسارع الى ابلاغة الى السلطات المختصة .
وتضاعف العقوبة اذا وقعت الجريمة فى زمن الحرب .
ويجوز للمحكمة ان تعفى من العقوبة زوج الجانى واصولة وفروعة .
مادة 84 ( أ ) :– 
يعقى من العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المشار اليها فى هذا الباب كل من بادر من الجناة بابلاغ السلطات الادارية او القضائية قبل البدء فى تنفيذ الجريمة وقبل البدء فى التحقيق ، ويجوز للمحكمة الاعفاء من العقوبة اذا حصل البلاغ بعد تمام الجريمة وقبل البدء فى التحقيق ، ويجوز لها ذلك اذا مكن الجانى فى التحقيق السلطات من القبض على مرتكبى الجريمة الاخرين او على مرتكبى جريمة اخرى مماثلة لها فى النوع والخطورة .
مادة 85 :– 
يعتبر سراً من اسرار الدفاع .
1- المعلومات الحربية والسياسية والدبلوماسية والاقتصادية والصناعية التى بحكم طبيعتها لا يعلمها الا الاشخاص الذين لهم صفة فى ذلك ويجب مراعاة لمصلحة الدفاع عن البلاد ان تبقى سرا على من عدا هؤلاء الاشخاص .
2- الاشياء والمكاتبات والمحررات والوثائق والرسوم والخرائط والتصميمات والصور وغيرها من الاشياء التى يجب لمصلحة الدفاع عن البلاد الا يعلم بها الا من يناط بهم حفظها او استعمالها والتى يجب ان تبقى سراً على من عداهم خشية ان تؤدى الى افشاء معلومات مما اشير الية فى الفقرة السابقة .
3- الاخبار والمعلومات المتعلقة بالقوات المسلحة وتشكيلاتها وتحركاتها وعتادها وتموينها وافرادها وبصفة عامة كل ما له مساس بالشئون العسكرية والاستراتيجية ولم يكن قد صدر اذن كتابى من القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة بنشرة او اذاعته .
4- الاخبار والمعلومات المتعلقة بالتدابير والاجراءات التى تتخذ لكشف الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا الباب او تحقيقها او محاكمة مرتكبيها ومع ذلك فيجوز للمحكمة التى تتولى المحاكمة ان تاذن باذاعة ما تراه من مجرياتها .
مادة 85 ( أ ) :– 
فى تطبيق احكام هذا الباب :
( أ ) يقصد بعبارة " البلاد " الاراضى التى للدولة المصرية عليها سيادة او سلطان .
(ب) يعتبر موظفاً عاماً او ذا صفة نيابية عامة او مكلفاً بخدمة عامة ولو لم يحصل على الاوراق او الوثائق او الاسرار اثناء تادية وظيفتة او خدمته او بسببها وكذلك من زالت عنه الصفة قبل ارتكابها سواء كان قد حصل على الاوراق او الوثائق او الاسرار اثناء قيام الصفة او بعد انتهائها .
(جـ) تعتبر حالة قطع العلاقات السياسية فى حكم حالة الحرب وتعتبر من زمن الحرب الفترة التى يحدق فيها خطر الحرب من انتهت بوقوعها فعلاً .
( د ) تعتبر فى حكم الدول الجماعات السياسية التى لم تعترف لها مصر بصفة الدولة وكانت تعامل معاملة المحاربين .
ويجوز بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية ان تبسط احكام هذا الباب كلها او بعضها على الافعال المنصوص عليها فيه حين ترتكب ضد دولة شريكة او حليفة او صديقة .

الباب الثانى
الجنايات والجنح المضرة بالحكومة من جهة الداخل

القسم الاول
مادة 86 :– 
يقصد بالارهاب فى تطبيق احكام هذا القانون كل استخدام للقوة او العنف او التهديد او الترويع ، يلجأ اليه الجانى تنفيذاً لمشروع اجرامى فردى او جماعى ، بهدف الاخلال بالنظام العام او تعريض سلامة المجتمع وامنه للخطر ، اذا كان من شان ذلك ايذاء الاشخاص او القاء الرعب بينهم او تعريض حياتهم او حرياتهم او امنهم للخطر ، او الحاق الضرر بالبيئة او بالاتصالات او المواصلات او بالاموال او بالمبانى او بالاملاك العامة او الخاصة او احتلالها او الاستيلاء عليها او منع او عرقلة ممارسة السلطات العامة او دور العبادة او معاهد العلم لاعمالها ، او تعطيل تطبيق الدستور او القوانيين او الوائح .
مادة 86 مكرراً :– 
يعاقب بالسجن كل من انشأ او اسس او نظم او ادار ، على خلاف احكام القانون جميعة او هيئة او منظمة او جماعة او عصابة ، يكون الغرض منها الدعوة باية وسيلة الى تعطيل احكام الدستور او القوانين او منع احدى مؤسسات الدولة او احدى السلطات العامة من ممارسة اعمالها ، او الاعتداء على الحرية الشخصية للمواطن او غيرها من الحريات والحقوق العامة التى كلفها الدستور والقانون ، او الاضرار بالوحدة الوطنية او السلام الاجتماعى ويعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من تولى زعامة او قيادة ما فيها او امدها بمعونات مادية او مالية مع علمة بالغرض الذى تدعوا
اليه .
ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من انضم الى احدى الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الجماعات ، او العصابات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة السابقة ، او شارك فيها باية صورة ، مع علمه باغراضها .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها بالفقرة السابقة كل من روج بالقول او الكتابة او باية طريقة اخرى للاغراض المذكورة فى الفقرة الاولى ، وكذلك كل من حاز بالذات او بالواسطة او احرز محررات او مطبوعات او تسجيلات ، ايا كان نوعها ، تتضمن ترويجاً او تحبيذاً لشئ مما تقدم اذا كانت معدة للتوزيع او الاطلاع الغير عليها ، وكل من حاز او احرز اية وسيلة من وسائل الطبع او التسجيل او العلانية ، استعملت او اعدت للاستعمال ولو بصفة وقتية لطبع او تسجيل او اذاعة شئ مما ذكر .
مادة 86 مكرر ( أ ) :– 
تكون عقوبة الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الاولى من المادة السابقة الاعدام او الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة ، اذا كان الارهاب من الوسائل التى تستخدم فى تحقيق او تنفيذ الاغراض التى تدعو اليها الجمعية او الهيئة او المنظمة او الجماعة او العصابة المذكورة فى هذه الفقرة ، ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من امدها باسلحة ، او ذخائر او مفرقعات ، او مهمات او الات او اموال او معلومات مع عمله بما تدعو الية وبوسائلها فى تحقيق او تنفيذ ذلك .
وتكون عقوبة الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة اليابقة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا كان الارهاب من الوسائل التى تستخدم فى تحقيق او تنفيذ الاغراض التى تدعو اليها الجمعية او الهيئة او المنظمة او الجماعة او العصابة المذكورة فى هذه الفقرة ، او اذا كان الجانى من افراد القوات المسلحة ، او الشرطة . وتكون عقوبة الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الثالثة من المادة السابقة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات اذا كانت الجمعية او الهيئة او المنظمة او الجماعة او العصابة المذكورة فى المادة السابقة تستخدم الارهاب لتحقيق الاغراض التى تدعو اليها ، او كان الترويج او التحبيذ داخل دور العبادة او الاماكن الخاصة بالقوات المسلحة او الشرطة او بين افرادهما .
مادة 86 مكرر (ب) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة كل عضو باحدى الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الجماعات او العصابات المذكورة فى المادة 86 مكرر ، استعمل الارهاب لاجبار شخص على الانضمام الى اى منها ، او منعة من الانفصال عنها .
وتكون العقوبة بالاعدام اذا ترتب على فعل الجانى موت المجنى عليه .
مادة 86 مكرر (جـ) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة كل من سعى لدى دولة اجنبية ، او لدى جمعية او هيئة او منظمة او جماعة او عصابة يكون مقرها خارج البلاد ، او باحد ممن يعملون لمصلحة اى منها ، وكذلك كل من تخابر معها او معه ، للقيام باى عمل من اعمال الارهاب داخل مصر ، او ضد ممتلكاتها ، او مؤسساتها ، او موظفيها او ممثليها الدبلوماسيين ، او مواطنيها اثناء عملهم او وجودهم بالخارج ، او الاشتراك فى ارتكاب شئ مما ذكر .
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا وقعت الجريمة موضوع السعى او التخابر ، او شرع فى ارتكابها .
مادة 86 مكرر ( د ) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل مصر تعاون او التحق – بغير اذن كتابى من الجهة الحكومية المختصة – بالقوات المسلحة لدولة اجنبية ، او تعاون او التحق باى جميعة او هيئة او منظمة او جماعة ارهابية ايا كانت تسميتها ، يكون مقرها خارج البلاد ، وتتخذ من الارهاب او التدريب العسكرى وسائل لتحقيق اغراضها ، حتى ولو كانت اعمالها غير موجهة الى مصر .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا تلقى الجانى تدريباً عسكرية فيها ، او شارك فى عملياتها غير الموجهة الى مصر .
مادة 87 :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة كل من حاول بالقوة قلب او تغيير دستور الدولة او نظامها الجمهورى او شكل الحكومة .
فاذا وقعت الجريمة من عصابة مسلحة يعاقب بالاعدام من الف العصابة وكذلك من تولى زعامتها او تولى فيها
قيادة ما .
مادة 88 :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من اختطف وسيلة من وسائل النقل الجوى ، او البرى ، او المائى ، معرضاً سلامة من بها للخطر ، وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا استخدم الجانى الارهاب او نشأ عن الفعل المذكور جروح من المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 240 و 241 من هذا القانون لاى شخص كان داخل الوسيلة او خارجها ، او اذا قاوم الجانى بالقوة او العنف السلطات العامة اثناء تأدية وظيفتا فى استعادة الوسيلة من سيطرته ، وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا نشأ عن الفعل موت شخص داخل الوسيلة او خارجها .
مادة 88 مكرر :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من قبض على اى شخص ، فى غير الاحوال المصرح بها فى القوانين واللوائح ، او احتجزه او حبسة كرهينة وذلك بغية التأثير على السلطات العامة فى ادائها لاعمالها او الحصول منها على منفعة او ميزة من اى نوع .
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من مكن او شرع فى تمكين مقبوض عليه فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القسم من الهرب .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا استخدم الجانى القوة او العنف او التهديد او الارهاب ، او اتصف بصفة كاذبة ، او تزى بدون وجه حق بزى موظفى الحكومة ، او ابرز امرا مزوراً مدعياً صدوره عنها ، او اذا نشأ عن الفعل جروح من المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 240 و 241 من هذا القانون ، او اذا قاوم السلطات العامة اثناء تأدية وظيفتها فى اخلاء سبيل الرهينة او المقبوض عليه .
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا نجم عن الفعل موت شخص .
مادة 88 مكرر ( أ ) :– 
عدم الاخلال باية عقوبة اشد يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من تعدى على احد القائمين على تنفيذ احكام هذا القسم ، وكان ذلك بسبب هذا التنفيذ ، او قاومة بالقوة او العنف او بالتهديد باستعمالها معه اثناء تادية وظيفتها فى اخلاء سبيل الرهينة او المقبوض عليه .
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا نجم عن الفعل موت شخص .
مادة 88 مكرر ( أ ) :– 
مع عدم الاخلال باية عقوبة اشد يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من تعدى على احد القائمين على تنفيذ احكام هذا القسم ، وكان ذلك بسبب هذا التنفيذ ، او قاومة بالقوة او العنف او بالتهديد باستعمالها معه اثناء تادية وظيفتة او بسببها .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا نشأ عن التعدى او المقاومة عاهة مستديمة ، او كان الجانى يحمل سلاحاً او قام بخطف او احتجاز اى من القائمين على تنفيذ احكام هذا القسم هو او زوجة او احد من اصولة او فروعة .
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا نجم عن التعدى او المقاومة موت المجنى عليه .
مادة 88 مكرر (ب) :– 
تسرى احكام المواد 82 و 83 و 95 و 96 و 97 و 98 و 98 (هـ) من هذا القانون على الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القسم .
ويراعى عند الحكم بالمصادرة عدم الاخلال بحقوق الغير حسنى النية .
وتخصص الاشياء المحكوم قضائياً بمصادرتها للجهة التى قامت بالضبط متى راى الوزير المختص انها لازمة لمباشرة نشاطها فى مكافحة الارهاب .
مادة 88 مكرر (جـ) :– 
لا يجوز تطبيق احكام المادة (17) من هذا القانون عند الحكم بالادانة فى جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القسم عد الاحوال التى يقرر فيها القانون عقوبة الاعدام او الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة ، فيجوز النزول بعقوبة الاعدام الى الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة ، والنزول بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة الى الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة التى لا تقل عن عشر سنوات .

مادة 88 مكرر (د) :– 
يجوز فى الاحوال المنصوص عليها فى هذا القسم ، فضلا عن الحكم بالعقوبة المقررة ، الحكم بتدبير او اكثر من التدابير الاتية :-
1- حظر الاقامة فى مكان معين او فى منطقة محددة .
2- الالزام بالاقامة فى مكان معين .
3- حظر التردد على اماكن او مجال معينة .
وفى جميع الاحوال لا يجوز ان تزيد مدة التدبير على خمس سنوات ، ويعاقب كل من يخالف التدبير المحكوم به بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة اشهر .
مادة 88 مكرر (هـ) :– 
يعفى من العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المشار اليها فى هذا القسم كل من بادر من الجناه بابلاغ السلطات الادارية او القضائية قبل البدء فى تنفيذ الجريمة وقبل البدء فى التحقيق ، ويجوز للمحكمة الاعفاء من العقوبة اذا حصل البلاغ بعد تمام الجريمة وقبل البدء فى التحقيق . 
ويجوز لها ذلك اذا مكن الجانى فى التحقيق السلطات من القبض على مرتكبى الجريمة الاخرين ، او على مرتكبى جريمة اخرى مماثلة لها فى النوع والخطورة .
مادة 89 :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من الف عصابة هاجمت طائفة من السكان او قاومت بالسلاح رجال السلطة العامة فى تنفيذ القوانين ، وكذلك كل من تولى زعامة عصابة من هذا القبيل او تولى فيها قيادة ما .

اما من انضم الى تلك العصابة ولم يشترك فى تاليفها ولم يتقلد فيها قيادة ما قيعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة .

القسم الثانى
مادة 89 مكرر :– 
كل من خرب عمداً باى طريقة احدى وسائل الانتاج او اموالا ثابتة او منقولة لاحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها فى المادة 119 بقصد الاضرار بالاقتصاد القومى ، يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا ترتب على الجريمة الحاق ضرر جسيم بمركز البلاد الاقتصادى او بمصلحة قومية لها واذا ارتكبت الجريمة فى زمن حرب .
ويحكم على الجانى فى جميع الاحوال بدفع قيمة الاشياء التى خربها .
ويجوز ان يعفى من العقوبة كل من بادر من الشركاء فى الجريمة من غير المحرضين على ارتكابها بابلاغ السلطات القضائية او الادارية بالجريمة بعد تمامها وقبل صدور الحكم النهائى فيها .
مادة 90 :– 
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من خرب عمداً مبانى او املاكاً عامة او مخصصة لمصالح حكومية او للمرافق العامة او للمؤسسات العامة او الجمعيات المعتبرة قانوناً ذات نفع عام .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة اذا وقعت الجريمة فى زمن هياج او فتنة او بقصد احداث الرعب بين الناس او اشاعة الفوضى .
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا نجم عن الجريمة موت شخص كان موجوداً فى تلك الاماكن .
ويحكم على الجانى فى جميع الاحوال بدفع قيمة الاشياء التى خربها .
" ويضاعف الحد الاقصى للعقوبة المقررة فى الفقرة الاولى من المادة 90 اذا ارتكبت الجريمة تنفيذاً لغرض ارهابى " .
مادة 90 مكرر :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال المؤبدة او المؤقتة كل من حاول بالقوة احتلال شئ من المبانى العامة او المخصصة لمصالح حكومية او لمرافق عامة او المؤسسات ذات نفع عام .
فاذا وقعت الجريمة من عصابة مسلحة يعاقب بالاعدام من الف العصابة ، وكذلك من تولى زعامتها او تولى فيها قيادة ما .
مادة 91 :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من تولى لغرض اجرامى قيادة فرقة او قسم من الجيش او قسم من الاسطول او سفينة حربية او طائرة حربية او نقطة عسكرية او ميناء او مدينة بغير تكليف من الحكومة او بغير سبب مشروع ويعاقب كذلك بالاعدام كل من استمر رغم الامر الصادر له من الحكومة فى قيادة عسكرية ايا كانت وكل رئيس قوة استبقى عساكره تحت السلاح " او مجتمعة " بعد صدوره امر الحكومة بتسريحها " .
مادة 92 :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل شخص له حق الامر فى افراد القوات المسلحة او البوليس طلب اليهم او كلفهم العمل على تعطيل اوامر الحكومة اذا كان ذلك لغرض اجرامى ، فاذا ترتب على الجريمة تعطيل تنفيذ اوامر الحكومة كانت العقوبة الاعدام او الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة ، اما من دونه من رؤساء العساكر او قوادهم الذين اطاعوه فيعاقبون بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
مادة 93 :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من قلد نفسه رئاسة عصابة حاملة للسلاح او تولى فيها قيادة ما وكان ذلك بقصد اغتصاب او نهب الاراضى او الاموال المملوكة للحكومة او الجماعة من الناس او مقاومة القوة العسكرية المكلفة بمطاردة مرتكبى هذه الجنايات .
ويعاقب من عدا هؤلاء من افراد العصابة بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
مادة 94 :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من ادار حركة العصبة المذكورة فى المادة السابقة او نظمها او اعطاها او جلب اليها اسلحة او مهمات او الات تستعين بها على فعل الجناية وهو يعلم ذلك او بعث اليها بمؤونات او دخل فى مخابرات اجرامية باى كيفية مع رؤوساء تلك العصبة او مديريها وكذلك كل من قدم لها مساكن او محلات ياوون اليها او يجتمعون فيها وهو يعلم غايتهم وصفتهم .
مادة 95 :– 
كل من حرض على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 87 و 89 و 90 و 90 مكرر و 91 و 92 و 93 و 94 من هذا القانون يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او بالسجن اذا لم يترتب على هذا التحريض اثر .
مادة 96 :– 
يعاقب بالعقوبات المتقدم ذكرها كل من اشترك فى اتفاق جنائى سواء كان الغرض منه ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 87 و 89 و 90 و 90 مكرر و 91 و 92 و 93 و 94 من هذا القانون او اتخاذها وسيلة للوصول الى الغرض المقصود منه ، ويعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة من حرض على هذا الاتفاق او كان له شأن فى ادارة حركتة .
ويعاقب بالاشغال المؤقتة او بالسجن كل من شجع على ارتكاب احدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 87 و 89 و 90 و 90 مكرر و 91 و 92 و 93 و 94 من هذا القانون بمعاونة مادية او مالية دون ان تكون لدية نية الاشتراك مباشرة فى ارتكاب تلك الجرائم .
مادة 97 :– 
كل من دعا اخر الى الانضمام الى اتفاق يكون الغرض من ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 87 و 89 و 90 و 90 مكرر و 91 و 92 و 93 و 94 من هذا القانون يعاقب بالحبس اذا لم تقبل دعوته .
مادة 98 – يعاقب بالحبس كل من علم بوجود مشروع لارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 87 و 89 و 90 و 90 مكرر و 91 و 92 و 93 و 94 من هذا القانون ولم يبلغة الى السلطات المختصة .
ولا يجرى حكم هذه المادة على زوج اى شخص له يد فى ذلك المشروع ولا على اصولة وفروعة .
مادة 98 ( أ ) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنسن وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تجاوز الف جنيه كل من أنشأ او اسس او نظم وادار جمعيات او هيئات او منظمات ترمى على طبقة اجتماعية او الى قلب نظم الدولة الاساسية الاجتماعية او الى سيطرة طبقة اجتماعية على غيرها من الطبقات ، او الى القضاء على النظم الاقتصادية او الى هدم اة نظام من النظم الاساسية للهيئة الاجتماعية ، او الى تحبيذ شئ مما تقدم او الترويج له متى كان استعمال القوة او الارهاب او اية وسيلة اخرى غير مشروعه ملحوظاً فى ذلك .
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبات ، كل اجنبى يقيم فى مصر ومل مصرى ولو كان مقيما فى الخارج اذا أنشأ او اسس او نظم او ادار فرعاً فى الخارج لاحدى الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات المذكورة ، وكذلك كل من أنشأ او اسس او نظم او ادار فى مصر فرعا لمثل احدى هذه الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات ولو كان مقرها فى الخارج .
ويعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً ولا تزيد على مائتى جنيه كل من انضم الى احدى الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الفروع المذكورة فى الفقرتين السابقتين او اشترك فيها باية صورة .
ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين كل من اتصل بالذات او بالواسطة بالجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الفروع المتقدم ذكرها لاغراض غير مشروعة او شجع غيره على ذلك او سهله له .
مادة 98 ( أ ) مكرر :- 
يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنية ولا تجاوز الف جنية كل من أنشأ او نظم او دار جميعة او هيئة او منظمة او جماعة يكون الغرض منها الدعوة باية وسيلة الى مناهضة المبادئ الاساسية التى يقوم عليها نظام الحكم الاشتراكى فى الدولة ، او الحض على كراهيتها او الازدراء بها او الدعوة ضد تحالف قوى الشعب العاملة ، او التحريض على مقاومة السلطات العامة او ترويج او تحبيذ شئ من ذلك .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تجاوز الفى جنيه ، اذا كان استعمال القوة او العنف او الارهاب ملحوظاً فى ذلك .
ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات وغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً ولا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه كل من انضم الى احدى هذه الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الجماعات مع علمة بالغرض الذى تدعو اليه او اشترك فيها باية صورة .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة السابقة كل من روج باية طريقة لمناهضة المبادئ الاساسية التى يقوم عليها نظام الحكم الاشتراكى فى الدولة ، او حرض على كراهية هذه المبادئ او الازدراء بها ، او حبذ الدعوة ضد تحالف قوى الشعب العاملة ، او حرض على مقاومة السلطات العامة ، وكذلك كل من جاز بالذات او بالواسطة او احرز محررات او مطبوعات تتضمن ترويجاً او تحبيذاً لشئ مما تقدم اذا كانت معدة للتوزيع او لاطلاع الغير عليها ، وكل من حاز او احرز اية وسيلة من وسائل الطبع او التسجيل او العلانية مخصصة ولو بصفة وقتية لطبع او تسجيل او اذاعة شئ مما ذكر .
مادة 98 (ب) :-
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه كل من روج فى الجمهورية المصرية باية طريقة من الطرق لتغيير مبادئ الدستور الاساسية او النظم الاساسية للهيئة الاجتماعية او لتسويد طبقة اجتماعية على غيرها من الطبقات او للقضاء على طبقة اجتماعية او لقلب نظم الدولة الاساسية الاجتماعية او الاقتصادية او لهدم اى نظام من النظم الاساسية للهيئة الاجتماعية متى كان استعمال القوة او الارهاب او اية وسيلة اخرى غير مشروعة ملحوظا فى ذلك .
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبات كل من حبذ باية طريقة من الطرق الافعال المذكورة .
مادة 98 (ب) مكرر :-
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً ولا تجاوز خمسمائة جنية كل من حاز بالذات او بالواسطة او احرز محررات او مطبوعات تتضمن تحبيذاً او ترويجاً لشئ مما نص عليه فى المادتين 98 (ب) و 174 اذا كانت معدة للتوزيع او لاطلاع الغير عليها ، وكل من حاز باية وسيلة من وسائل الطبع او التسجيل او العلانية مخصصة ولو بصفة وقتية لطبع او تسجيل او اذاعة نداءات او اناشيد او دعاية خاصة بمذهب او جمعية او هيئة او منظمة ترمى الى غرض من الاغراض المنصوص عليها فى المادتين المذكورتين .
مادة 98 (جـ) :-
كل من انشا او اسس او نظم او ادار فى الجمهورية المصرية من غير ترخيص من الحكومة جمعيات او هيئات او انظمة من اى نوع كان ذات صفة دولية او فروعا لها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه .
ويضاعف الحد الاقصى للعقوبة اذا كان الترخيص بناء على بيانات كاذبة .
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على ثلاثمائة جنيه كل من انضم الى الجمعيات او الهيئات او الانظمة المذكورة وكذلك كل مصرى مقيم فى الجمهورية المصرية انضم او اشترك باية صورة من غير ترخيص من الحكومة الى تشكيلات مما ذكر يكون مقرها فى الخارج .
مادة 98 ( د ) :-
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد عل خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تجاوز الف جنيه كل من تسلم او قبل مباشرة او بالواسطة باية طريقة اموالاً او منافع من اى نوع كانت من شخص او هيئة فى خارج الجمهورية او فى داخلها متى كان ذلك فى سبيل ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 98 (أ) و 98 (أ) مكرر و 98 (ب) و 98 (جـ) و 174 من هذا القانون .
ويعاقب بالعقوبات ذاتها كل من شجع بطريق المساعدة المالية او المادية على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد المشار اليها فى الفقرة السابقة دون ان يكون قاصداً الاشتراك مباشرة فى ارتكابها .
مادة 98 (هـ) :-
تقضى المحكمة فى الاحوال المبينة فى المواد 98 (أ) و 98 (أ) مكرر و 98 (جـ) بحل الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الجماعات او الفروع المذكورة واغلاق امكنتها ، ومصادرة الاموال والامتعة والادوات والاوراق وغيرها مما يكون قد استعمل فى ارتكاب الجريمة او اعد لاستعماله فيها او يكون موجوداً فى الامكنة المخصصة لاجتماع اعضاء هذه الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الجماعات او الفروع كما تقضى بمصادرة كل مال يكون متحصلا من الجريمة او يكون فى الظاهر داخلاً ضمن املاك المحكوم عليه اذا كانت هناك قرائن تؤدى الى ان هذا المال هو فى الواقع مورد مخصص للصرف منه على الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الجماعات او الفروع المذكورة .
مادة 98 ( و ) :-
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة اشهر ولا تجاوز خمس سنوات او بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تجاوز الف جنية كل من استغل الدين فى الترويج او التحبيذ بالقول او بالكتابة او باية وسيلة اخرى لافكار متطرفة بقصد اثارة الفتنة او تحقير او ازدراء احد الاديان السماوية او الطوائف المنتمية اليها او الاضرار بالوحدة الوطنية او السلام الاجتماعى .
مادة 99 :-
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة كل من لجأ الى العنف او التهديد او اية وسيلة اخرى غير مشروعة لحمل رئيس الجمهورية على اداء عمل من خصائصة قانوناً او على الامتناع عنه وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن اذا وقع الفعل على وزيراً او عل نائب وزير او على احد اعضاء مجلس الشعب .
مادة 100 :-
لا يحكم بعقوبة ما بسبب ارتكاب الفتنة على كل من كان فى زمرة العصابات المنصوص عليها فى احكام هذا الباب ولم يكن له فيها رئاسة ولا وظيفة وانفصل عنها عند او تنبيه عليه من السلطات المدنية او العسكرية او بعد التنبية اذا لم يكن قبض عليه الا بعيداً عن اماكن الاجتماع الثورى بلا مقاومة ولم يكن حاملاً سلاحاً ، ففى هاتين الحالتين لا يعاقب الا عما يكون قد ارتكبة شخصياً من الجنايات الخاصة .
مادة 101 :-
يعفى من العقوبات المقررة للبغاة كل من بادر منهم باخبار الحكومة عمن اجرى ذلك الاغتصاب او اغرى عليه شاركة فيه قبل حصول الجناية المقصود فعلها وقبل بحث وتفتيش الحكومة عن هؤلاء البغاة ، وكذلك يعفى من تلك العقوبات كل من دل الحكومة على الوسائل الموصلة للقبض عليهم بعد بدئها فى البحث والتفتيش .
مادة 102 :-
كل من جهر بالصياح او الغناء لاثارة الفتن يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة او بغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه .
مادة 102 مكرر :-
يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً ولا تجاوز مائتى جنيه كل من اذاع عمداً اخباراً او بيانات او اساعات كاذبة او مغرضة او بث دعايات مثيرة اذا كان من شان ذلك تكدير الامن العام او القاء الرعب بين الناس او الحاق الضرر بالمصلحة العامة .
وتكون العقوبة السجن وغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه اذا وقعت الجريمة فى زمن الحرب .
ويعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الاولى كا من حاز بالذات او بالواسطة او احرز محررات او مطبوعات تتضمن شيئاً مما نص عليه فى الفقرة المذكورة اذا كانت معدة للتوزيع او لاطلاع الغير عليها ، وكل من حاز او احرز اية وسيلة من وسائل الطب او التسجيل او العلانية مخصصة ولو بصفة وقتية لطبع او تسجيل او اذاعة شئ مما ذكر .

الباب الثانى مكرراً
المفرقعات
مادة 102 ( أ ) :-
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة كل من احرز مفرقعات او حازها او صنعها او استوردها قبل الحصول على ترخيص بذلك .
ويعتبر فى حكم المفرقعات كل مادة تدخل فى تركيبها ويصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الداخلية وكذلك الاجهزة والالات والادوات التى تستخدم فى صنعها او لانفجارها .
مادة 102 (ب) :-
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من استعمل مفرقعات بنية ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 87 او بغرض ارتكاب قتل سياسى او تخريب المبانى والمنشات المعدة للمصالح العامة او للمؤسسات ذات النفع العام او للاجتماعات العامة او غيرها من المبانى او الاماكن المعدة لارتياد الجمهور .
مادة 102 (جـ) :-
يعاقب بالاشغال المؤبدة كل من استعمل او شرع فى استعمال المفرقعات استعمالاً من شانه تعريض حياة الناس
للخطر .
فاذا احدث الانفجار موت شخص او اكثر كان العقاب الاعدام .
مادة 102 ( د ) :- 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة من استعمل او شرع فى استعمال المفرقعات استعمالاً من شانه تعريض اموال الغير للخطر .
فاذا احدث الانفجار ضررا بتلك الاموال كان العقاب الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة .
مادة 102 (هـ) :-
اسثناء من احكام المادة 17 لا يجوز فى تطبيق المواد السابقة النزول عن العقوبة التالية مباشرة للعقوبة المقررة
للجريمة .
مادة 102 (و) :-
يعاقب بالحبس على مخالفة شروط الترخيص المشار اليها فى المادة 102 ( أ ) .

الباب الثالث
الرشوة
مادة 103 :-
كل موظف عمومى طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخذ وعداً او عطية لاداء اعمال وظيفتة يعد مرتشياً ويعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة وبغرامة لا تقل عن الف جنيه ولا تزيد على ما اعطى او وعد به .
مادة 103 مكرر :-
يعتبر مرتشياً ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة كل موظف عمومى طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخذ وعداً او عطية لاداء عمل يعتقد خطأ او يزعم انه من امال وظيفتة او للامتناع عنه .
مادة 104 :-
كل موظف عمومى طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخذ وعداً او عطية للامتناع عن عمل من اعمال وظيقتة او للاخلال بواجباتها لو لمكافأته على ما وقع من ذلك يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة وضعف الغرامة المذكورة فى المادة 103 من هذا القانون .
مادة 104 مكرر :-
كل موظف عمومى طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخذ وهداً او عطية لاداء عمل من اعمال وظيفتة او يعتقد خطأ او يزعم انه من اعمال وظيفتة او للامتناع عنه او للاخلال بواجبات الوظيفة يعاقب بعقوبة الرشوة المنصوص عليها فى المواد الثث السابقة حسب الاحوال حتى ولو كان يقصد عدم القيام بذلك العمل او عدم الامتناع عنه او عدم الاخلال بواجبات الوظيفة .
مادة 105 :-
كل موظف عمومى قبل من شخص ادى لع عملاً من اعمال وظيفتة او امتنع عن اداء عمل من اعمالها او اخل بواجباتها هدية او عطية بعد تمام ذلك العمل او الامتناع عنه او الاخلال بواجبات وظيفتة بقصد المكافاة على ذلك وبغير اتفاق سابق يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنية ولا تزيد عن خمسمائة جنيه .
مادة 105 مكرر :-
كل موظف عمومى قام بعمل من اعمال وظيفتة او امتنع عن عمل من اعمال وظيفتة او اخل بواجباتها نتيجة لرجاء او توصية او وساطة يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائتى جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنية .
مادة 106 :-
كل مستخدم طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخد وعداً او عطية بغير علم مخدومة ورضائة لاداء عمل من الاعمال المكلف بها او للامتناع عنه يصبح مرتشيا ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائتى جنية ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
مادة 106 مكرر :-
كل من طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخد وعداً او عطية لاستعمال نفوذ حقيقى او مزعوم للحصول او لمحاولة الحصول من اية سلطة عامة على اعمال او اوامر او احكام او قرارات او نياشين او التزام او ترخيص او اتفاق توريد او مقاوملة او على وظيفة او خدمة او اية هوية من اى نوع يعد فى حكم المرتشى ويعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 104 من هذا القانون ان كان موظفاً عمومياً وبالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائتى جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط فى الاحوال الاخرى .
ويعتبر فى حكم السلطة العامة كل جهة خاضعة لاشرافها .
مادة 106 مكرر ( أ ) :-
كل عضو بمجلس ادارة احدى الشركات المساعدة او احدى الجمعيات التعاونية او النقابات المنشأة طبقاً للقواعد المقررة قانوناً او باحدى المؤسسات او الجمعيات المعتبرة قانوناً ذات نفع عام ، وكذلك كل مدير او مستخدم فى احداها طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخذ وعداً او عطية لاداء عمل او للامتناع عن عمل من اعمال وظيفته او يعتقد خطأ او يزعم انه من اعمال وظيفتة او للاخلال بواجباتها يعد مرتشياً ويعاقب بالسجن مدى لا تزيد على سبع سنين وغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تزيد على ما اعطى او وعد به ولو كان الجانى يقصد عدم القيام بالعمل او عدم الامتناع عنه او عدم الاخلال بواجبات وظيفته .
ويعاقب الجانى بالعقوبات ذاتها اذا كان الطلب او القبول او الاخذ لاحقا لاداء العمل او للامتناع عنه او للاخلال بواجبات الوظيفة وكان يقصد المكافاة على ذلك وبغير اتفاق سابق .
مادة 107 :-
يكون من قبيل الوعد او العطية كل فائدة يحصل عليها المرتشى او الشخص الذى عينه لذلك او علم به ووافق عليه ايا كان اسمها او نوعها وسواء اكانت هذه الفائدة مادية او غير مادية .
مادة 107 مكرر :-
يعاقب الراشى والوسيط بالعقوبة المقررة للمرتشى ومع ذلك يعفى الراشى او الوسيط من العقوبة اذا اخبر السلطات بالجريمة او اعترف بها .
مادة 108 :-
اذا كان الغرض من الرشوة ارتكاب فعل يعاقب عليه القانون بعقوبة اشد من العقوبة المقررة للرشوة فيعاقب الراشى والمرتشى والوسيط بالعقوبة المقررة لذلك الفعل مع الغرامة المقررة للرشوة ويعفى الراشى او الوسيط من العقوبة اذا اخبر السلطات بالجريمة طبقاً لنص الفقرة الاخيرة من المادة 48 من هذا القانون .
مادة 108 مكرر :-
كل شخص عين لاخذ العطية او الفائدة او علم به ووافق عليه المرتشى او اخذ او قبل شيئاً من ذلك مع عملة بسببة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبغرامة مساوية لقيمة ما اعطى او وعد به وذلك اذا لم يكن قد توسط فى الرشوة .
مادة 109 :- الغيت
مادة 109 مكرر :-
من عرض رشوة ولم تقبل منه يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تزيد على الف جنيه وذلك اذا كان العرض حاصلاً لموظف عام فاذا كان العرض حاصلاً لغير موظف عام تكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تزيد على سنتين او غرامة لا تجاوز مائتى جنيه .
مادة 109 مكرر ثانياً :-
معد عدم الاخلال باية عقوبة اشد يقضى بها قانون العقوبات او اى قانون اخر يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل ن مائتى جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من عرض اوقبل الوساطة فى رشوة ولم يتعد عملة العرض او القبول .
فاذا وقع ذلك من موظف عمومى فبعاقب الجانى بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 104.
واذاكان بقصد الوساطة لدى موظف عمومى يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 105 مكررا .
مادة 110 :-
يحكم فى جميع الاحوال بمصادرة ما يدفعة الراشى او الوسيط على سبيل الرشوة طبقا للمواد السابقة .
مادة 111 :- 
يعد فى حكم الموظفين فى تطبيق نصوص هذا الفصل .
1- المستخدمين فى المصالح التابعة للحكومة او الموضعات تحت رقابتها .
2- اعضاء المجالس النيابية العامة او المحلية سواء اكانوا منتخبين او معينين .
3- المحكمون او الخبراء ووكلاء النيابة والمصفون والحراس القضائيون .
4- الغى .
5- كل شخص مكلف بخدمة عمومية .
6- اعضاء مجالس ادارة ومديرو ومستخدمو المؤسسات والشركات والجمعيات والمنظمات والمنشات اذا كانت الدولة او احدى الهيئات العامة تساهم فى مالها بنصيب ما باية صفة كانت .

الباب الرابع
اختلاس المال العام والعدوان علية والغدر
مادة 112 :-
كل موظف عام اختلس اموالاً او اوراقاً او غيرها وجدت فى حيازتة بسبب وظيفتة يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة فى الاحوال الاتية :
( أ ) اذا كان الجانى من مامورى التحصيل او المندوبين له او الامناء على الودائع او الصيارفة وسلم الية المال بهذه الصفة .
(ب) اذا ارتبطت جريمة الاختلاس بجريمة تزوير او استعمال محرر مزور ارتباطاً لا يقبل التجزئة .
(جـ) اذا ارتكبت الجريمة فى زمن حرب وترتب عليها اضرار بمركز البلاد الاقتصادى او بمصلحة قومية لها .
مادة 113 :-
كل موظف عام استولى بغير حق على مال او اوراق او غيرها لاحدى الجهات المبينة فى المادة 119 ، او سهل ذلك لغيرة باية طريقة كانت يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة اذا ارتبطت الجريمة بجريمة تزوير او استعمال محرر مزور ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة او اذا ارتكبت الجريمة فى زمن حرب وترتب عليها اضرار بمركز البلاد الاقتصادى او بمصلحة قومية لها .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة التى لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه او احدى هاتين العقوبتين اذا وقع الفعل غير مصحوب بنية التمليك .
ويعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرات السابقة حسب الاحوال كل موظف عام استولى بغير حق على مال خاص او اوراق او غيرها تحت يد احدى الجهات المنصوص عليها فى المادة 119 او سهل ذلك لغيره باة طريقة
كانت .
مادة 113 مكرر :-
كل رئيس او عضو مجلس ادارة احدى شركات المساعمة او مدير او عامل بها اختلس اموالاً او اوراقاً او غيرها وجدت فى حيازته بسبب وظيفته او استولى بغير حق عليها او سهل ذلك لغيره باية طريقة كانت يعاقب بالسجن مدى لا تزيد على خمس سنين .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين والغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه او احدى هاتين العقوبتين اذا وقع فعل الاستيلاء غير مصحوب بنية التملك .
مادة 114 :-
كل موظف عام له شأن فى تحصيل الضرائب او الرسوم او العوائد او الغرامات او نحوها ، طلب او اخذ ما ليس مستحقاً او ما يزيد على المستحق مع علمة بذلك يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن .
مادة 115 :-
كل موظف عام حصل او حاول ان يحصل لنفسة او حصل او حاول ان يحصل لغيره ، بدون حق على ربح او منفعة من عمل من اعمال وظيفته يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
مادة 115 مكرر :-
كل موظف عام تعدى على ارض زراعية او ارض فضاء او مبان مملوكة لوقف خيرى او لاحدى الجهات المبينة فى المادة 119 وذلك بزراعتها او غرسها او اقامة انشاءات بها او شغلها او انتفع بها باية صورة او سهل ذلك لغيره باية طريقة يعاقب بالسجن متى كان ذلك العقار يتبع الجهة التى يعمل بها او جهة يتصل بها بحكم عمله ، وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة اذا ارتبطت الجريمة بجريمة تزوير او استعمال محرر مزور ارتباطاً لا يقبل
التجزئة .
ويحكم على الجانى فى جميع الاحوال بالعزل من وظيفته او زوال صفته ويرد العقار المغتصب بما يكون عليه من مبان او غراس او برده مع ازالة ما علية مت تلك الاشياء على نفقته وبغرامة مساوية لقيمة ما عاد عليه من منفعة على الا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه .
مادة 116 :-
كل موظف عام كان مسئولاً عن توزيع سلعة او عهد اليه بتوزيعها وفقاً لنظام معين فاخل عمداً بنظام توزيعها يعاقب بالحبس .
وتكون العقوبة بالسجن اذا كانت السلعة متعلقة بقوت الشعب او احتياجاته او اذا وقعت الجريمة فى زمن حرب .
مادة 116 مكرر :-
كل موظف عام اضر عمداً باموال او مصالح الجهة التى يعمل بها او يتصل بها بحكم عمله او باموال الغير او مصالحهم المعهود بها الى تلك الجهة يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
فاذا كان الضرر الذى ترتب على فعلة غير جسيم جاز الحكم عليه بالسجن .
مادة 116 مكرر ( أ ) :-
كل موظف عام تسبب بخطئة فى الحاق ضرر جسيم باموال او مصالح الجهة التى يعمل بها او يتصل بها بحكم وظيفتة او باموال الغير او مصالحهم المعهود بها الى تلك الجهة بان كان ذلك ناشئا عن اهمال فى اداء وظيفته او عن اخلال بواجباتها او عن اساءة استعمال السلطة ، يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنية او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدى لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ست سنوات وغرامة لا تجاوز الف جنيه اذا ترتب على الجريمة اضرار بمركز البلاد الاقتصادى او بمصلحة قومية لها .
مادة 116 مكرر (ب) :-
كل من اهمل فى صيانة او استخدام اى ما من الاموال العامة معهود به الية او تدخل صيانته او استخدامة فى اختصاصة وذلك على نحو يعطل الانتفاع به او يعرض سلامته او سلامة الاشخاص للخطر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنية او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ست سنوات اذا ترتب على هذا الاهمال وقوع حريق او حادث اخر نشات عنه وفاة شخص او اكثر او اصابة اكثر من ثلاثة اشخاص .
وتكون العقوبة السجن ، اذا وقعت الجريمة المبينة بالفقرة السابقة فى زمن حرب على وسيلة من وسائل الانتاج المخصصة للمجهود الحربى .
مادة 116 مكرر (جـ) :-
كل من اخل عمداً بتنفيذ كل او بعض الالتزامات التى يفرضها عليه عقد او نقل او توريد او التزام او اشغال عامة ارتبط به مع احدى الجات المبينة فى المادة 119 او مع احدى شركات المساهمة وترتب على ذلك ضرر جسيم ، او اذا ارتكب اى غش فى تنفيذ هذا العقد يعاقب بالسجن .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة و المؤقتة اذا ارتكبت الجريمة فى زمن حرب وترتب عليها اضرار بمركز البلاد اقتصادى او بمصلحة قومية لها .
وكل منةاستعمل او ورد بضاعة او مواد مغشوشة او فاسدة تنفيذاً لاى من العقود سالفة الذكر ، ولم يثبت غشة لها او عملة بغشها او افسادها يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة التى لاتجاوز الف جنيه او احدى هاتين العقوبتين وذلك مالم يثبت انه لم يكن فى مقدورة العلم بالغش او الفساد .
ويحكم على الجانى بغرامة تساوى قيمة الضرر المترتب على الجريمة .
ويعاقب بالعقوبات يالفة الذكر على حسب الاحوال ، المتعاقدون من الباطن والوكلاء والوسطاء اذا كان الاخل بتنفيذ الالتزام او الغش راجعاً ال فعلهم .
مادة 117 :-
كل موظف عام استخدمة سخرة عمالاً فى عمل لاحدى الجهات المبينة فى المادة 119 ، او احتجز بغير مبرر اجورهم كلها او بعضها يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس اذا لم يكن الجانى موظفا عاماً .
مادة 117 مكرر :-
كل موظف عام خرب او اتلف او وضع النار عمداً فى اموال ثابتة او منقولة او اوراق او غيرها للجهة التى يعمل بها او يتصل بها بحكم عمله ، او للغير متى كان معهوداً بها الى تلك الجهة يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال المؤبدة اذا ارتكبت احدى هذه الجرائم بقصد تسهيل ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى فى المواد 112 ، 113 ، 113 مكرر او لاخفاء اداتها .
ويحكم على الجانى فى جميع الاحوال بدفع قيمة الاموال التى خربها او اتلفها اواحرقها .
مادة 118 :-
فضلا عن العقوبات المقررة بالجرائم المذكورة فى المواد 112 ، 113 ، فقرة اولى وثانية ورابعة و 113 مكرر فقرة اولى و 114 و 115 و 116 و 116 مكرر و117 فقرة اولى يعزل الجانى من وظيفتة او تزول ثقته كما يحكم عليه فى الجرائم المذكورة فى المواد 112 و 113 قرة اولى وثانية ورابعة و 113 مكرر فقرة اولى و 114 و 115 بالرد وبغرامة مساوية لقيمة ما اختلفة او استولى عليه او حصله اوطلبة من مال او منفعة على الا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه .
مادة 118 مكرر :-
مع عدم الاخلال باحكام المادة السابقة يجوز فضلاً عن العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا البابا الحكم بكل او بعض التدابير الاتية :
1- الحرمان من مزاولة المهنة مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات .
2- حظر مزاولة النشاط الاقتصادى الذى وقعت الجريمة بمناسبته مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات .
3- وقف الموظف عن عملة بغير مرتب او بمرتب مخفض بمدة لا تزيد عن 6 اشهر .
4- العزل مدة لا تقل عن سنه ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من نهاية تنفيذ العقوبة او انقضائها لاى سبب اخر .
5- نشر منطوق الحكم الصادر بالادانة بالوسيلة المناسبة وعلى نفقة المحكوم عليه .
مادة 118 مكرر (أ) :-
يجوز للمحكمة فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا الباب وفقاً لما تراه من ظروف الجريمة وملابستها اذا كان المال موضوع الجريمة او الضرر الناجم عنها لا تجاوز قيمته 500 جنيه ان تقضى فيها – بدلاً من العقوبات المقررة  لها – بعقوبة الحبس او بواحد او اكثر من التدابير المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة .
ويجب على المحكمة ان تقضى فضلاً عن ذلك بمصادرة والرد ان كان لهما محل ، وبغرامة مساوية لقيمة ما تم اختلاسة او الاستيلاء علية من مال او ما تم تحقيقة من منفعة او ربح .
مادة 118 مكرر (ب) :-
يعفى من العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا الباب كلاً من بادر من الشركاء فى الجريمة من غير المحرضين على ارتكابها بابلاغ السلطات القضائية او الادارية بالجريمة بعد تمامها وقبل اكتشافها .
ويجوز الاعفاء من العقوبات المذكورة اذا حصل الابلاغ بعد اكتشاف الجريمة وقبل صدور الحكم النهائى فيها .
ولا يجوز اعفاء المبلغ من العقوبة بقاً للفقرتين السابقتين فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 112 و 113 و 113 مكرر اذا لم يؤد الابلاغ الى رد المال موضوع الجريمة ويجوز ان يعفى من العقاب كل من اخفى مالاً متحصلا من احدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا الباب اذا ابلغ عنها وادى ذلك الى اكتشافها ورد كل او بعض المال المتحصل عنها .
المادة 119 :-
يقصد بالاموال العامة فى تطبيق احكام هذا الباب ما يكون كله او بعضه مملوكاً لاحدى الجهات الاتية او خاضعاً لاشرافها او لادارتها :-
( أ ) الدولة ووحدات الادارة المحلية .
(ب) الهيئات العامة والمؤسسات العامة وحدات القطاع العام .
(جـ) الاتحاد الاشتراكى والمؤسسات التابعة له .
(د) النقابات والاتحادات .
(هـ) المؤسسات والجمعيات الخاصة ذات النفع العام .
( و ) الجميعات التعاونية .
( ز ) الشركات والجمعيات والوحدات الاقتصادية والمنشات التى تساهم فيها احدى الجهات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرات السابقة .
( ح ) اى جهة اخرى ينص القانون على اعتبار اموالها من الاموال العامة .
مادة 119 مكرر :-
يقصد بالموظف العام فى حكم هذا الباب :-
( أ ) القائمون باعباء السلطة العامة والعاملون ةفى الدولة ووحدات الادارة المحلية .
(ب) رؤوساء واعضاء المجالس والوحدات و التنظيمات الشعبية وغيرهم  ممن لهم صفة نيابية عامة سواء كانوا منتخبين او معينين .
(جـ) افراد القوات المسلحة .
( د ) كل من فوضته احدى السلطات العامة فى القيام بعمل معين وذلك فى حدود العمل المفوض فيه .
(هـ) رؤساء واعضاء مجال الادارة والمديرون وسائر العاملين فى الجهات التى اعتبرت اموالها اموالاً عامة طبقاً للمادة السابقة .
( و ) كل من يقوم باداء عمل يتصل بالخدمة العامة بناء على تكليف صادر اليه بمقتضى القوانيين او من موظف عام بحكم الفقرات السابقة متى كان يملك هذا التكليف بمقتضى القوانيين او النظم المقررة وذلك بالنسبة للعمل الذى يتم التكليف به .
ويستوى ان تكون الوظيفة او الخدمة دائمة او مؤقتة باجر او بغير اجر طواعية او جبراً .
ولا يحول انتهاء الخدمة او زوال الصفة دون تطبيق احكام هذا الباب متى وقع العمل اثناء الخدمة او توافر الصفة .

الباب الخامس
تجاوز الموظفون حدود وظائفهم وتقصيرهم
 فى اداء الواجبات المتعلقة بها
مادة 120 :-
كل موظف توسط لدى قاض او محكمة لصالح احد الخصوم او اضرار به سواء بطريق الامر او الطلب او الرجاء او التوصية يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه .
مادة 121 :-
كل قاض امتنع عن الحكم او صدر منه حكم ثبت ان غير حق وكان ذلك بناء على سبب من الاسباب المذكورة فى المادة السابقة يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 105 مكرر وبالعزل .
مادة 122 :-
اذا امتنع احد القضاة فى غير الاحوال المذكورة عن الحكم يعاقب بالعزل وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه .
ويعد ممتنعا عن الحكم كل قاض ابى او توقف عن اصدار حكم بعد تقديم طلب اليه فىقانون المرافعات فىالمواد المدنيه و التجاريه ولو احتج بعدم وجود نص فى القانون او بان النص غير صريح او باى وجه اخر,
ماده 123:-
يعاقب بالحبس والعزل كل موظف عمومى استعمل سلطه وظيفته فى وقف تنفيذ الاوامر الصادره من الحكومه او ااحكام القوانين و اللوائح او تاخير تحصيل الاموال والرسوم او وقف تنفيذ حكم اوامر صادر من المحكمه او من ابه جهه مختصه,
كذلك يعاقب بالحبس والعزل كل موظف عمومى امتنع عمدا عن تنفيذ حكم او امر مما ذكر بعد مضى ثمانيه ايام من انذاره على يد محضر اذا كان تنفيذ الحكم او الامر داخلا فى اختصاص الموظف,
ماده 124 :-
اذا ترك ثلاثه على الاقل من الوظفين او المسخدمين العمومين عملهم ولو فى صوره الاستقاله او امتنعوا عمدا عن تادبه واجب من واجبات وظيفتهم متفقين على ذلك اومبتغين منه تحقيق غرض مشترك عوقب كل منهم بالحبس مده لا تقل عن ثلاثه اشهر ولا تجاوز سنه وبغرامه لا تزبد على مائه جنيه,
ويضاعف الحد الاقصى لهذه القوبه اذا كان التلرك او الامتناع من شانه ان يجعل حياه الناس او صحتهم او امنهم فى خطر ,اوكان من شانه  ان يحدث اضطرابا اوفتنه بين التاس او اضر بمصلحه عامه,
وكل موظف او مستخدم عمومى ترك عمله اوامتنع عن عمل من اعمال وظيفته بقصد عرقله سير العمل او الاخلال بانتظامه يعاقب بالحبس مده لا تجاوز سته اشهر او بغرامه لا تجاوز خمسمائه جنيه,وبضاعف الحد الاقصى لهذة العقوبه اذا كان التلرك او الامتناع من شانه انيجعل حياه الناس اوصحتهم او امنهم فى خطر او كان من شانه ان يحدث اضطرابا او فتنه بين الناس او اذا اضر بصلحه عامه,
ماده 124 ( أ ) :- 
يعاقب بضعف العقوبات المقرره بالماده 124 كل من اشترك بطريق التحريض فى ارتكاب جريمه من الجرائم المبينه بها,
وبعاقب بالعقوبات المقرره الاولى من الماده المذكوره كا من حرض او شجع موظفا او مستدما عموميا او موظفبن او مستخدمين عمومين بايه طريقه كانت على ترك العمل او الامتناع عن تاديه واجب من واجبات الوظيفه اذا لم يترتب على تحريضه او تشجيعه ايه نتيجه .
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل من حبذ جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى الفقرتين السابقتين من هذه المادة او الفقرة الاولى من المادة 124 ويعد على وجه الخصوص من وسائل التحبيذ اذاعة اخبار صحيحة او كاذبة عن هذه الجرائم باحدى الطرق المنصوص عليها فى المادة 171 .
وفضلاً عن العقوبات المتقدم ذكرها يحكم بالعزل اذا كان مرتكب الجريمة من الموظفين او المستخدمين العموميين .
مادة 124 (ب) :-
يعاقب بالعقوبات المبينة فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 124 كل من اعتدى او شرع فى الاعتداء على حق الموظفين او المستخدمين العموميين فى العمل باستعمال القوة او العنف او الارهاب او التهديد او التدابير غير المشروعة على الوجه المبين فى المادة 375 .
مادة 124 (جـ) :-
فيما يتعلق بتطبيق المواد الثلاث السابقة ، يعد كالموظفين والمستخدمين العموميين جميع الاجراء الذين يشغلون باية صفة كانت فى خدمة الحكومة او فى خدمة سلطة من السلطات الاقليمية او البلدية او القروية والاشخاص الذين يندبون لتأدية عمل معين من اعمال الحكومة او السلطات المذكورة .
مادة 125 :-
كل من سعى من ارباب الوظائف العمومية وغيرهم بطريق الغش فى اضرار او تعطيل سهولة المزايدات المتعلقة بالحكومة يعاقب فضلاً عن عزلة وبالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين مع الزامة بان يدفع للحكومة بدل الخسائر التى نشأت عن فعلة المذكور .

الباب السادس
الاكراه وسوء المعاملة من الموظفين لافراد الناس
مادة 126 :-
كل موظف او مستخدم عمومى امر بتعذيب متهم او فعل ذلك بنفسة لحملة على الاعتراف يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة او السجن من ثلاث سنوات الى عشر سنوات .
واذا مات المجنى عليه يحكم بالعقوبة المقررة للقتل عمداً .
مادة 127 :-
يعاقب بالسجن كل موظف عام وكل شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة امر بعقاب المحكوم عليه او عاقبة بنفسة باشد من العقوبة المحكوم بها علية قانوناً او بعقوبة لم يحكم بها علية .
مادة 128 :-
اذا دخل احد الموظفين او المستخدمين العموميين او اى شخص مكلف بخدمة عمومية اعتماداً على وظيفة منزل شخص من احاد الناس بغير رضائة فيما عدا الاحوال االمبينة فى القانون او بدون مراعاة القواعد المقررة فيه يعاقب بالحبس او بغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه .
مادة 129 :-
كل موظف او مستخدم عمومى وكل شخص مكلف بخدمة عمومية استعمل القسوة مع الناس اعتمادا على وظيفته بحيث انه اخل بشرفهم او احدث الاما بابدانهم يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة او بغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه .
مادة 130 :-
كل موظف عمومى او مستخدم عمومى وكل انسان مكلف بخدمة عمومية اشترى بناء على سطورة وظيفتة ملكاً عقاراً كان او منقولاً قهراً عن مالكة او استولى على ذلك بغير حق او اكره المالك على بيع ما ذكر لشخص اخر يعاقب بحسب درجة ذنبة بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبالعزل فضلاً عن رد الشئ المغتصب او قيمته ان لم يوجد عيناً .
مادة 131 :-
كل موظف عمومى اوجب على الناس عملاً فى غير الحالات التى يحيز فيها القانون ذلك او استخدم اشخاصاً فى غير الاعمال التى جمعوا لها بمقتضى القانون يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبالعزل فضلاً عن الحكم عليه بقيمة الاجور المستحقة لمن استخدمهم بغير حق .
مادة 132 :-
كل موظف عمومى او مستخدم عمومى تعدى فى حالة نزولة عند احمد من الناس الكائنة مساكنهم بطريق مأموريته بان اخذ منه قهراً بدون ثمن او بثمن بخس مأكولاً او علفاً يحكم عليه بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة شهور او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه وبالعزل فى الحالتين فضلاً عن الحكم برد ثمن الاشياء المأخوذة لمستحقيها .


الباب التاسع
مقاومة الحكام وعدم الامتثال لاوامرهم
والتعدى عليهم بالسب وغيره
مادة 133 :-
من اهان بالاشارة او القول او النهديد موظفاً عموميا او احد رجال الضبط او اى انسان مكلف بخدمة عمومية اثناء تأدية وظيفتة او بسبب تاديتها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه .
فاذا وقعت الاهانة على محكمة قضائية او ادارية او مجلس او على احد اعضائها وكان ذلك اثناء انعقاد الجلسة تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة او غرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه .
مادة 134 :-
يحكم بالعقوبة المقررة بالفقرة الاولى من المادة السابقة اذا وجهت الاهانة بواسطة التلغراف او التليفون او الكتابة او الرسم .
مادة 135 :-
كل من ازعج احدى السلطات العامة او الجهات الادارية او الاشخاص المكلفين بخدمة عمومية بان اخبر باى طريقة كانت عن وقوع كوارث او حوداث او اخطار لا وجود لها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة اشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائى جنبة او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .

وتقضى المحكمة فوق ذلك بالمصاريف التى تسببت عن هذا الازعاج .
مادة 136 :-
كل من تعدى على احد الموظفين العمومين او رجال الضبط او اى انسان مكلف بخدمة عمومية او قاومة بالقوة او العنف اثناء تأدية وظيفتة او بسبب تأديتها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على ستة شهور او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه .
مادة 137 :-
واذا حصل مع التعدى او المقاومة ضرب او نشأ عنهما جرح تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين او غرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه .
فاذا حصل الضرب او الجرح باستعمال اية اسلحة او عصى او الات او ادوات اخرى او بلغ الضرب او الجرح درجة الجسامة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 241 تكون العقوبة الحبس .
مادة 137 مكرر :-
يكون الحد الادنى للعقوبات فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 133 و 136 و 137 خمسة عشر يوماً بالنسبة الى عقوبة الحبس وعشر جنيهات بالنسبة الى عقوبة الغرامة اذا كان المجنى عليه فيها موظفاً عموميا او مكلفا بخدمات عامة بالسكك الحديدية او غيرها من وسائل النقل العام ووقع علية الاعتداء اثناء سيرها او توقفها بالمحطات .
مادة 137 مكرر ( أ ) :-
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين كل من استعمل القوة او العنف او التهديد مع موظف عام او شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة ليحملة بغير حق على اداء عمل من اعمال وظيفتة او على الامتناع عنه ولم يبلغ بذلك مقصده ، فاذا بلغ الجانى مقصده تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنين .
وتكون العقوبة السجن فى الحالتين اذا كان الجانى يحمل سلاحا .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا افضى الضرب او الجرح المشار اليه فى الفقرة السابقة الى موت .

الباب الثامن
هرب المحبوسين واخفاء الجناه
مادة 138 :-
كل انسان قبض عليه قانوناً فهرب يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة شهور او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه .
فاذا كان صادراً على المتهم امر بالقبض عليه وايداعة فى السجن وكان محكوماً عليه بالحبس او بعقوبة اشد يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه مصرى .

وتتعدد العقوبات اذا كان الهروب فى احدى الحالتين السابقتين مصحوباً بالقوة او بجريمة اخرى .
مادة 139 :-
كل من كان مكلفا بحراسة مقبوض عليه او بمرافقتة او بنقلة وهرب باهمال منه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين او بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه مصر اذا كان المقبوض عليه الذى هرب محكوما عليه بعقوبة جنائية او متهما بجناية ، واما فى الاحوال الاخرى فتكون العقوبة الحبس مد لا تزيد على ستة اشهر او غرامة لا تجاوز مائتى جنيه مصرى .
مادة 140 :-
كل من كان مكلفا بحراسة مقبوض عليه او بمرافقتة او بنقلة وساعدة على هربه او سهلة له او تغافل عنه يعاقب طبقاً للاحكام الاتية :
* اذا كان المقبوض عليه محكوما عليه بالاعدام تكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
* واذا كان محكوما عليه بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة او كان متهما بجريمة عقوبتها الاعدام تكون العقوبة
السجن .
* وفى الاحوال الاخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس .
مادة 141 :-
كل موظف او مستخدم عمومى مكلف بالقبض على انسان ويهمل فى الاجراءات اللازمة لذلك بقصد معاونتة على الفرار من وجه القضاء يجازى بالعقوبات المدونة فى المادة السابقة بحسب الاحوال المبينة فيها .
مادة 142 :-
كل من مكن مقبوضا عليه من الهرب او ساعده عليه او سهلة له فى غير الاحوال السالفة يعاقب طبقاً للاحكام الاتية :
اذا كان المقبوض عليه محكوما عليه بالاعدام تكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة او السجن من ثلاث سنوات الى سبع فاذا كان محكوما عليه بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة او كان متهما بجريمة عقوبتها الاعدام تكون العقوبة السجن من ثلاث سنوات الى سبع ، واما فى الاحوال الاخرى فتكون العقوبة الحبس .
مادة 143 :-
كل من اعطى اسلحة لمقبوض عليه لمساعدته على الهرب يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة من ثلاث سنوات الى سبع .
مادة 144 :-
كل من اخفى بنفسة او بواسطة غيره شخصاً فر بعد القبض عليه او متهماً بجناية او جنحة او صادرا فى حقة امر بالقبض عليه وكذا كل من اعانة باى طريقة كانت على الفراد من وجه القضاء مع علمه بذلك يعاقب طبقا للاحكام
الاتية :
* اذا كان من اخفى او سوعد على الاختفاء او الفرار من وجه القضاء قد حكم عليه بالاعدام تكون العقوبة السجن من ثلاث سنوات الى سبع .
* واذا كان محكوما علية بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة او كان متهما بجريمة عقوبتها الاعدام تكون العقوبة
الحبس .
* واما فى الاحوال الاخرى فتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين .
* ولا تسرى هذه الاحكام على زوج او زوجة من اخفى او سوعد على الاختفاء او الفرار من وجه القضاء ولا ابويه او اجداده او اولادة او احفادة .
مادة 145 :-
كل من علم بوقوع جناية او جنحة او كان لدية ما يحملة على الاعتقاد بوقوعها واعان الجانى باى طريقة كانت على الفرار من وجه القضاء اما بايواء الجانى المذكور واما باخفاء ادلة الجريمة واما بتقديم معلومات تتعلق بالجريمة وهو يعلم بعدم صحتها او كان لدية ما يحملة على الاعتقاد بذلك يعاقب طبقاً للاحكام الاتية :-
* اذا كانت الجريمة التى وقعت يعاقب عليها بالاشغال الشاقة او السجن تكون العقوبة بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنة .
* اما فى الاحوال الاخرى فتكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تجاوز ستة شهور وعلى كل حال لا يجوز ان تتعدى العقوبة الحد الاقصى المقرر للجريمة نفسها .
ولا تنطبق احكام هذه المادة على الزوج او الزوجة او اصول او فروع الجانى .
مادة 146 :-
كل من اخفى بنفسة او بواسطة غيره احد الفارين من الخدمة العسكرية او ساعدة مع علمة بذلك على الفرار من وجه القضاء يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن سنتين و تسرى هذه الاحكام على زوجة الفار من الخدمة العسكرية .

الباب التاسع
فك الاختام وسرقة المستندات
والاوراق الرسمية المودعة
مادة 147 :-
اذا صار فك ختم من الاختام الموضوعة لحفظ محل او اوراق او امتعة بناءا على امر صادر من احدى جهات الحكومة او من احدى المحاكم فى مادة من المواد يحكم على الحراس لاهمالهم بدفع غرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه ان كان هناك حراس .
مادة 148 :-
اذا كانت الاختام موضوعة على اوراق او امتعة لمتهم فى جناية او لمحكوم عليه فى جناية يعاقب الحارس وقع منه الاهمال بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنية .
مادة 149 :-
كل من فك ختم من الاختام الموضوعة لحفظ اوراق او امتعة من قبيل ما ذكر بالمادة السابقة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة فان كان الفاعل لذلك هو الحارس نفسه يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاثة الى سبع سنوات .
مادة 150 :-
اذا كانت الاختام التى صار فكها موضوعة لامر غير ما ذكر يعاقب من فكها بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على ستة شهور او بغرامة لا تجاوز مائتى جنيه واذا كان الفاعل لذلك هو الحارس نفسه فيعاقب بالحبس مده لاتتجاوز سنه,
ماده 151-
اذا سرقت اوراق او سندات اوسجلات او دفاتر متعلقه بالحكومه او اوراق مرافعه قضائيه او اختلست او اتلفت وكانت محفوظه فى المخازن العموميه المعده لهل او مسلمه الى شخص مامور بحفظها يعاقب من كانت فى عهدته بسبب اهماله فى حفظها بالحبس مده لا تتجاوز ثلاثه شهور اوبغرامه لا تزيد على ثلاثمائه جنيه,
ماده 152-
واما من سرق او اختلس اواتلف شيئا مما ذكر فى الماده السابقه فيعاقب بالحبس,
ماده 153 :-
اذاحصل فك الاختام اوسرقه الاوراق اواختلاسها اواتلافها مع اكراه الحافظين لهل يعاقب فاعل ذلك بالاشغال الشاقه الموقته,
ماده 154 :-
كل من اخفى من موظفى الحكومه او مصلحه التلغرافات اومامور يهما تلغرافا من التلغرافات المسلمه الى المصلحه المذكره او افشاه اوسهل ذلك لغيره يعاقب بالعقوبتين المذكورتين,

الباب العاشر
اختلاس الالقاب والوظائف والاتصاف بها بدون حق
ماده 155 :-
كل من تداخل فى وظيفة من الوظائف العمومية ملكية كانت او عسكرية من غير ان تكون له صفة رسمية من الحكومة او اذن منها بذلك او اجرى عملا من مقتضات احدى هذه الوظائف يعاقب بالحبس .
مادة 156 :-
كل من لبس علانية كسورة رسمية بغير ان يكون حائزا للرتبة الى تخولة ذلك او حمل علانية العلامة المميزة لعمل او لوظيفة من غير حق يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة .
مادة 157 :-
يعاقب بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه كل من تقلد علانية نشانا لم يمنحة او لقب نفسه كذلك بلقب من القاب الشرف او برتبة او بوظيفة او بصفة نيابية عامة من غير حق .
مادة 158 :-
يعاقب بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه كل مصرى تقلد علانية بغير حق او بغير اذن رئيس الجمهورية نشانا اجنبيا او لقب نفسه كذلك بلقب شرف اجنبى او برتبة اجنبية .
مادة 159 :-
فى الاحوال المنصوص عليها فى المادتين السابقتين يجوز للمحكمة ان تامر بنشر الحكم باكملة او بنشر ملخصة فى الجرائد التى تختارها ويكون النشر على نفقة المحكوم علية .

الباب الحادى عشر
الجنح المتعلقة بالاديان
مادة 160 :-
يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين :-
اولاً : كل من شوش على اقامة شعائر ملة او احتفال دينى خاص بها او عطلها بالعنف او التهديد .
ثانياً : كل من خرب او كسر او اتلف او دنس مبانى معدة لاقامة شعائر دين او رموزا او اشياء اخرى لها حرمة عند ابناء ملة او فريق من الناس .
ثالثاً : كل من انتهك حرمة القبور او الجبانات او دنسها .
" وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدته على خمسة سنوات اذا ارتكبت اى من الجرائن المنصوص عليها فى المادة 160 تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى .
مادة 161 :-
يعاقب بتلك العقوبات على كل تعد يقع باحدى الطرق المبينة بالمادة 171 على احد الاديان التى تؤدى شعائرها علنا ويقع تحت احكام هذه المادة .
اولاً : طبع او نشر كتاب مقدس فى نظر اهل دين من الاديان التى تؤدى شعائرها علنا اذا حرف عمدا نص هذا الكتاب تحريفا بغير من معناه .
ثانياً : تقليد احتفال دينى فى مكان عمومى او مجتمع عمومى بقصد السخرية به او ليتفرج عليه الحضور .

الباب الثانى عشر
اتلاف المبانى والاثار وغيرها من الاشياء العمومية
مادة 162 :-
كل من هدم او اتلف عمدا شيئا من المبانى او الاملاك او المنشات المعدة للنفع العام او الاعمال المعدة للزينة ذات القيمة التذكارية او الفنية ، وكل من قطع او اتلف اشجارا مغروسة فى الاماكن المعدة للعبادة او فى الشوارع او فى المنتزهات او فى الاسواق او فى الميادين العامة يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنية ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين فضلا عن الحكم عليه بدفع قيمة الاشياء التى هدمها او اتلفها او قطعها .
" ويضاعف الحد الاقصى للعقوبة المقررة فى المادة 162 اذا ارتكبت الجريمة تنفيذاً لغرض ارهابى "
مادة 162 مكرر :-
يعاقب بالسجن كل من تسبب عمدا فى اتلاف خط من خطوط الكهرباء التى تملكها الحكومة او الهيئات او المؤسسات العامة او الوحدات التابعة لها ، او ترخص فى انشائها لمنفعة عامة وذلك بقطعة الاسلاك الموصلة للتيار الكهربائى او الكابلات او كسر شئ من العدد او الالات او عازلات الاسلاك او اتلاف الابراج او المحطات او الشبكات المتصلة بالخطوط الكهربائية المذكورة او جعلها كلها او بعضها غير صالحة للاستعمال باى كيفية كانت ، بحيث ترتب على ذلك انقطاع التيار الكهربائى ولو مؤقتا .
واذا حدث فعل من الافعال المشار اليها فى الفقرة السابقة نتيجة اهمال او عدم احتراس فتكون العقوبة الحبس الذى لا يجاوز شتة اشهر او الغرامة التى لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه .
وفى جميع الاحوال يجب الحكم بدفع قيمة الاشياء التى اتلفها المحكوم عليه او قطعها او كسرها .
مادة 162 مكرر (اولا) :-
كل من ارتكب فى من هياج او فتنة فعلا من الافعال المشار اليها فى الفقرة الاولى من المادة السابقة او قام بالاستيلاء على احد مرافق توليد او توصيل التيار الكهربائى المذكورة فى الفقرة المشار اليها بالقوة الجبرية او باية طريقة كانت بحيث ترتب على ذلك انقطاع التيار الكهربائى وكذا كل من منع قهرا اصلاح شئ مما ذكر يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة فضلا عن الحكم عليه بدفع قيمة الاشياء التى اتلفها او قطعها او كسرها .

الباب الثالث عشر
تعطيل المواصلات
مادة 163 :-
كل من عطل المخابرات التلغرافية او اتلف شيئاً من الاتها سواء باهماله او عدم اكتراسة بحيث ترتب على ذلك انقطاع المخابرات يعاقب بدفع غرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنية .
وفى حالة حصول ذلك بسوء قصد ثابت تكون العقوبة السجن مع عدم الاخل فى كلتا الحالتين بالحكم بالتعويض .
مادة 164 :-
كل من تسبب عمداً فى انقطاع المراسلات التلغرافية بقطعة الاسلاك الموصلة او كسر شيئاً من العدد او عوازل الاسلاك او القوائم الرافعة لها او باى كيفية كانت يعاقب بالسجن مع عدم الاخلال بالزامة بالتعويض عن الخسارة .
مادة 165 :-
كل من اتلف فى زمن هياج او فتنة خطا من الخطوط التلغرافية او اكثر او جعلها ولو مؤقتا غير صالحة للاستعمال باى كيفية كانت او استولى عليها بالقوة الاجبارية او بطريقة اخرى بحيث ترتب على ذلك انقطاع المخابرات بين ذوى السلطة العمومية او منع توصيل مخابرات احاد الناس وكذا من منع قهرا تصليح خط تلغرافى يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة فضلا عن الزامة بجبر الخسارة المترتبة على فعلة المذكور .
مادة 166 :-
تسرى احكام المواد الثلاث السابقة على الخطوط التليفونية التى تنشئها الحكومة او ترخص بانشائها لمنفعة عمومية .
مادة 166 مكرر :-
كل من تسبب عمدا فى ازعاج غيره باساءة استعمال اجهزة المواصلات التليفونية يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائة جنية او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
مادة 167 :-
كل من عرض للخطر عمدا سلامة وسائل النقل العامة البرية او المائية او الجوية او عطل سيرها يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او بالسجن .
مادة 168 :-
اذا نشا عن الفعل المذكور فى المادة السابقة جروح من المنصوص عليها فى المادة 240 او 241 تكونالعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اما اذا نشا عنه موت شخص فيعاقب مرتكبة بالاعدام او بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة .
مادة 169 :-
كل من تسبب بغير عمد فى حصول حادث لاحدى وسائل النقل العامة البرية او المائية او الجوية من شانه تعريض الاشخاص الذين بها للخطر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة شهور او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه اما اذا نشا عنه موت شخص او اصابات بدنية فتكون العقوبة الحبس .
مادة 170 :-
كل من نقل او شرع في نقل مفرقعات او مواد قابلة للالتهاب في قطارات السكة الحديدية او في مركبات اخرى معدة لنقل الجماعات مخالفا في ذلك لوائح البوليس الخاصة بالقطارات او المركبات المذكوره يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز شهرا وبغرامة لا تزيد علي مائتى جنية او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط .
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة المنصوص عليها الفقرة السابقة كل من نقل او شرع في نقل مفرقعات او مواد قابلة للالتهاب في الرسائل البريدية في غير الحالات المصرح فيها بنقل مثل هذه الاشياء .
مادة 170 مكررا :-
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة جنيهات ولا تزيد علي مائتى جنية او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين :
اولا :كل من ركب في عربات السكك الحديدية او غيرها من وسائل النقل العام وامتنع عن دفع الاجرة او الغرامة او ركب في درجة اعلي من درجة التذكرة التي يحملها وامتنع عن دفع الفرق .
ثانيا : كل من ركب في غير الاماكن المعدة للركوب باحدى وسائل النقل العام .

الباب الرابع عشر
الجرائم التى تقع بواسطة الصحف وغيرها
مادة 171 :– 
كل من اغرى واحدا او اكثر بارتكاب جناية او جنحة بقول او صياح او جهر به علنا او بفعل او ايماء صدر منه علنا او بكتابة او رسوم او صور او صور شمسية او رموز او اية طريقة اخرى من طرق التمثيل جعلها علنية او باية وسياة اخرى من وسائل العلانية يعد شريكا في فعلها ويعاقب بالعقاب المقرر لها اذا ترتب علي هذا الاغراء وقوع تلك الجناية او الجنحة بالفعل .
اما اذا ترتبت علي الاغراء مجرد الشروع في الجريمة فيطبق القاضى الاحكام القانونية في العقاب علي الشروع .
ويعتبر القول او الصياح علنيا اذا حصل الجهر به او ترديدة باحدى الوسائل الميكانيكية في محفل عام او اى مكان اخر مطروق او اذا حصل الجهر بهاو ترديدة بحيث يستطيع سماع منكان في مثل ذلك الطرق او المكان او اذا اذيع بطريق اللاسكى او باية طريقة اخرى .
ويكون الفعل او الايماء علنيا اذا وقع بحيث يستطيع رؤيته من كان في مثل ذلك الطريق او المكان .
وتعتبر الكتابة والرسوم والصور والصور الشمسية والرموز وغيرها من طرق التمثيل علنية اذا وزعت بغير تمييز علي عدد من الناس او اذا وعرضت بحيث يستطيع ان بيراها من يكون في الطريق العام او اى مكان مطروق او اذا بيعت او عرضت للبيع في اى مكان .
مادة 172 :– 
كل من حرض مباشرة علي ارتكاب جنايات القتل او النهب او الحرق او جنايات مخلة بامن الحكومة بواسطة احدى الطرق المنصوص عليها في المادة السابة ولم تترتب علي تحريضة اية نتيجة يعاقب بالحبس .
مادة 173 – الغيت .
مادة 174 :– 
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنين وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنية ولا تزيد علي عشرة الاف جنية كل من ارتكب باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها فعلا من الافعال الاتية :-
اولاً : التحريض على قلب نظام الحكومة المقرر فى القطر المصرى او على كراهتة او الازدراء به .
ثانياً : تحبيذ او ترويج المذاهب التى ترمى الى تغيير مبادئ الدستور الاساسية او النظم الاساسية للهيئة الاجتماعية بالقوة او بالارهاب او باية وسيلة اخرى غير مشروعة .
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبات كل من شجع بطريق المساعدة المادية او المالية على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عنها فى الفقرتين السابقتين دون ان يكون قاصداً الاشتراك مباشرة فى ارتكابها .
مادة 175 :-
يعاقب بنفس العقوبات كل من حرض الجند باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها على الخروج عن الطاعة او على التحول عن اداء واجباتهم العسكرية .
مادة 176 :-
يعاقب بالحبس كل من حرض باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها على بعض طائفة او طوائف من الناس او على الازدراء بها اذا كان من شان هذا التحريض تدير السلم العام .
مادة 177 :-
يعاقب بنفس العقوبات كل من حرض غيره باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها على عدم الانقياد للقوانين او حسن امرا من الامور التى تعد جناية او جنحة بحسب القانون .
مادة 178 :- 
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من صنع او حاز بقصد الاتجار او اتلوزيع او الايجار او اللصق او العرض مطبوعات او محفوظات او رسومات او اعلانات او صورا محفورة او منقوشة او رسومات يدوية او فوتوغرافية او اشارات رمزية او غير ذلك من الاشياء او الصور عام اذا كانت منافية للاداب العامة " .
مادة 178 مكرر :-
اذا ارتكبت الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة عن طريق الصحف يكون رؤساء التحرير والناشرون مسئولين كفاعلين اصليين بمجرد النشر .
وفى جميع الاحوال التى لا يمكن فيها معرفة مرتكب الجريمة يعاقب بصفتهم فاعلين اصليين الطابعون والعارضون والموزعون .
ويجوز معاقبة المستوردين والمصدرين والوسطاء بصفتهم فاعلين اصليين اذا ساهموا عمدا فى ارتكاب الجنح المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة متى وقعت بطريقة الصحافة .
مادة 178 ثالثاً :-
يعاقب بالحبس كل من صنع او حاز بقصد الاتجار او التوزيع او الايجار او اللصق او لعرض صورا من شانها الاساءة الى سمعة البلاد سواء اكان ذلك بمخالفة الحقيقة او اعطاء وصف غير صحيح او بابراز مظاهر غير لائقة او باية طريقة اخرى .
ويعاقب بهذه العقوبة كل من استورد او صدر او نقل عمدا بنفسة او بغيرة شيئاً مما تقدم للغرض المذكور ، وكل من اعلن عنه او عرضة على انظار الجمهور او باعة او اجرة او عرضة للبيع او الايجار ولو فى غير علانية ، وكل من قدمة علانية بطريقة مباشرة او غير مباشرة ولو بالمجان وفى اى صورة من الصور وكل من وزعة او سلمة للتوزيع باية وسيلة .
فاذا ارتكبت الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة عن طريق الصحف سرى فى شانها حكم المادة السابقة .
مادة 179 :-
يعاقب بالحبس كل من اهان رئيس الجمهورية بواسطة احدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها .
مادة 180 :- الغيت
مادة 181 :-
يعاقب بالحبس كل من عاب باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها فى حق ملك او رئيس دولة اجنبية .
مادة 182 :-
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمس الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من عاب باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها فى حق ممثل لدولة اجنبية معتمد فى مصر بسبب امور تتعلق باداء وظيفتة " .
مادة 183 :- الغيت 
مادة 184 :-
" بعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من اهان او سب باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها مجلس الشعب او مجلس الشورى او غيرة من الهيئات النظامية او الجيش او المحاكم او السلطات او المصالح العامة " .
مادة 185 :-
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من سب موظفا عاما او شخصا ذا صفة نيابية عامة او مكلفا بخدمة عامة بسبب اداء الوظيفة او النيابة او الخدمة العامة وذلك مع عدم الاخلال بتطبيق الفقرة الثانية من المادة 302 اذا وجد ارتباط بين السب وجريمة قذف ارتكبها ذات المتهم ضد نفس من وقعت عليه جريمة السب " .
مادة 186 :-
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتجاوز ستة اشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من اخل بطريقة من الطرق المتقدم ذكرها بمقام قاض او هيبته او سلطته فى صدد
دعوى " .
مادة 187 :-
يعاقب بنفس العقوبات كل من نشر باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها امورا من شانها التأثير فى القضاه الذين يناط بهم الفصل فى دعوى مطروحة امام اية جهة من جهات القضاء فى البلاد او فى رجال القضاء او النيابة او غيرهم من الموظفين المكلفين بتحقيق او التاثير فى الشهود الذين قد يطلبون لاداء الشهادة فى تلك الدعوى او فى ذلك التحقيق او امورا من شانها منع شخص من الافضاء بمعلومات لاولى الامر او التاثير فى الراى العام لمصلحة طرف فى الدعوى او التحقيق او ضدة .
مادة 188 :-
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرين الف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من نشر بسوء قصد باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها اخبارا او بيانات او اشاعات كاذبة او اوراقا مصطنعة او مزورة او منسوبة كذبا الى الغير ، اذا كان من شان ذلك تكدير السلم العام او اثارة الفزع بين الناس او الحاق الضرر بالمصلحة العامة " .
مادة 188 مكرر :- الغيت
مادة 189 :-
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من نشر باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها ما جرى فى الدعاوى المدنية او الجنائية التى قررت المحاكم سماعها فى جلسة سرية او فى الدعاوى المتعلقة بالجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا الباب او فى الباب السابع من الكتاب الثالث من هذا القانون "
ولا عقاب على مجرد نشر موضوع الشكوى او على مجرد نشر الحكم . مع ذلك ففى الدعاوى التى لا يجوز فيها اقامة الدليل على الامور المدعى بها يعاقب على اعلان الشكوى او على نشر الحكم بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة ما لم يكن نشر الحكم او الشكوى قد حصل بناء على طلب الشاكى او باذنة .
مادة 190 :-
" فى غير الدعاوى التى تقع فى حكم المادة السابقة يجوز للمحاكم نظرا لنوع وقائع الدعوى ان تحظر فى سبيل المحافظة على النظام العام او الاداب نشر المرافعات القضائية او الاحكام كلها او بعضها باحدى الطرق المبينة فى المادة 171 ، ومن يخالف ذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين " .
مادة 191 :-
يعاقب بنفس العقوبات كل من نشر باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها ما جرى فى المداولات السرية بالمحاكم او نشر بغير امانة وبسوء قصد ما جرى فى الجلسات العلنية بالمحاكم .
مادة 192 :-
يعاقب بنفس العقوبات كل من نشر باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها ما جرى من المناقشات فى الجلسات السربة لمجلس الشعب او نشر بغير امانه وبسوء قصد ما جرى فى الجلسات العلنية للمجلس المذكور .
مادة 193 :-
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة شهور وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد عن عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من شنر باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها :
( أ ) اخبار بشان تحقيق جنائى قائم اذا كانت سلطة التحقيق قد قررت اجراءة فى غيبة الخسوم او كانت قد حظرت اذاعة شئ منه مراعاة للنظام العام او للاداب او لظهور الحقيقة .
(ب) او اخبارا بشان التحقيقات او المرافعات فى دعاوى الطلاق او التفريق او الزنا " .
مادة 194 :-
"يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من فتح اكتتابا او اعلن باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها بقصد التعويض عن الغرامات او المصاريف او التضمينات المحكوم بها قضائياً فى جناية او جنحة .
وكذلك كل من اعلن باحدى تلك الطرق قيامة او قيام اخر بالتعويض المشار اليه او بعضة او كله او عزمه على ذلك .
مادة 195 :-
مع عدم الاخلال بالمسئولية الجنائية بالنسبة لمؤلف الكتابة او واضع الرسم او غير ذلك من طرق التمثيل يعاقب رئيس تحرير الجريدة او المحرر المسئول عن قسمها الذى حصل فيه النشر اذا لم يكن ثمة رئيس تحرير بصفته فاعلا اصليا للجرائم التى ترتكب بواسطة صحيفته .
ومع ذلك يعفى من المسئولية الجنائية :
1- اذا اثبت ان النشر حصل بدون علمه وقدم بدء التحقيق كل ما لديه من المعلومات والاوراق للمساعدة على معرفة المسئول عما نشر .
2- او اذا ارشد فى اثناء التحقيق عن مرتكب الجريمة وقدم كل ما لدية من المعلومات والاوراق لاثبات مسئوليتة واثبت فوق ذلك انه لو لم يقم بالنشر لعرض نفسة لخسارة وظيفتة فى الجريدة او لضرر جسيم اخر .
مادة 196 :-
فى الاحوال التى تكون فيها الكتابة او الرسم او الصور او الصور الشمسية او الرموز او طرق التمثيل الاخرى التى استعملت فى ارتكاب الجريمة قد نشرت فى الخارج وقى جميع الاحوال التى لا يمكن فيها معرفة مرتكب الجريمة يعاقب ، بصفتهم فاعلين اصليين ، المستوردون والطابعون فان تعذر ذلك فالبائعون والموزعون والملصقون وذلك ما لم يظهر من ظروف الدعوى انه لم يكن فى وسعهم معرفة مشتملات الكتابة او الرسم او الصور او الصور الشمسية او الرموز او طرق التمثيل الاخرى .
مادة 197 :-
لا يقبل من احد ، للافلات من المسئولية الجنائية مما نص عليه فى المواد السابقة ، ان يتخذ لنفسة مبرراً وان يقيم لها عذراً من ان الكتابات او الرسوم او الصور او الصور الشمسية او الرموز او طرق التمثيل الاخرى انما نقلت او ترجمت عن نشرات صدرت فى مصر او فى الخارج او انها لم تزد على ترديد اشاعات او روايات عن الغير .
مادة 198 :-
اذا ارتكبت جريمة باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها حاز لرجال الضبطية القضائية ضبط كل كل الكتابات والرسوم والصور والصور الشمسية والرموز وغيرها من طرق التمثيل مما يكون قد اعد للبيع او التوزيع او العرض او يكون قد بيع او وزع او عرض فعلا وكذا الاصول " الكليشهات " والالواح والاحجار وغيرها من ادوات الطبع والنقل .
ويجب على من يباشر الضبط ان يبلغ النيابة العمومية فور فاذا اقرتة فعليها ان ترفع الامر الى رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية او من يقوم مقاومة فى ظرف ساعتين من وقت الضبط اذا كان المضبوط صحيفة يومية او اسبوعية واذا كانت الصحيفة صباحية وحصل الضبط قبل الساعة السادسة صباحا فيعرض الامر على رئيس المحكمة فى الساعة الثامنة وفى باقى الاحوال يكون العرض فى ظرف ثلاثة ايام ويصدر رئيس المحكمة قرارة فى الحال بتاييد امر الضبط او بالغائة والافراج عن الاشياء المضبوطة وذلك بعد سماع اقوال المتهم الذى يجب اعلانه بالحضور ولصاحب الشأن ان يرفع الامر لرئيس المحكمة بعريضة فى نفس هذه المواعيد ويؤمر فى الحكم الصادر بالعقوبة اذا اقتضى الحال بازالة الاشياء التى ضبطت او التى قد تضبط فيما بعد او اعدامها كلها او بعضها .
وللمحكمة ان تامر ايضا بنشر الحكم الصادر بالعقوبة ةفى صحيفة واحدة او اكثر والصاقة على الجدران او بالامرين معا على نفقة المحكوم عليه .
فاذا ارتكبت الجريمة بواسطة جردية وجب على رئيس تحريرها او على اى شخص اخر مسئول عن النشر ان ينشر فى صدر صحيفتة الحكم الصادر بالعقوبة فى تلك الجريمة فى خلال الشهر التالى لصدور الحكم ما لم تحدد المحكمة ميعاداً اقصر من ذلك والا حكم عليه بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائة جنيه وبالغاء الجريدة .
مادة 199 :-
اذا ارتكبت جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد السابقة بطريق النشر فى احدى الجرائد واستمرت الجريدة اثناء التحقيق على نشر مادة من نوع ما يجرى التحقيق من اجلة او من نوع يشبهة فيجوز للمحكمة الابتدائية منعقدة بهيئة اودة مشورة بناء على طلب النيابة العمومية ان تامر بتعطيل الجريدة ثلاث مرات على الاكثر .
ويصدر الامر بعد سماع اقوال المتهم ولا يجوز الطعن فى هذا الامر باية طريقة من طرق الطعن .
فاذا كانت موالاة النشر المشار اليها فى الفقرة الاولى قد جرت بعد احالة القضية للحكم الى محكمة الجنح او الى محكمة الجنايات يطلب امر التعطيل من محكمة الجنح او من محكمة الجنايات على حسب الاحوال .
ويجوز اصدار امر التعطيل كلما عادت الجريدة الى نشر مادة من نوع ما يجرى التحقيق من اجله او من نوع يشبه .
ويبطل فعل امر التعطيل اذا صدر اثناء مدة التعطيل امر بحفظ القضية او قرار بان لا وجه لاقامة الدعوى فيها او حكم بالبراءة .
مادة 200 :-
اذا حكم على رئيس تحرير جريدة او المحرر المسئول او الناشر او صاحب الجريدة فى جناية ارتكبت بواسطة الجريدة المذكورة او فى جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 179 و 308 قضى الحكم بتعطيل الجريدة لمدة شهر بالنسبة للجرائد الاسبوعية ولمدة سنة فى الاحوال الاخرى .
فاذا حكم على احد الاشخاص المذكورين فى جريمة ارتكبت بواسطة الجريدة غير الجرائم المذكورة فى الفقرة السابقة جاز الامر بتعطيل الجريدة لمدة لا تتجاوز نصف المدة المقررة بها .
واذا حكم بالعقوبة مرة ثانية فى جريمة مما ذكر بالفقرة الثانية وقعت فى اثناء السنتين التاليتين لصدور حكم سابق جاز الامر بتعطيل الجريدة مدة تساوى مدة العقوبة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الاولى .
واذا حكم بالعقوبة مرة ثالثة فى جريمة مما ذكر بالفقرة الثانية وقعت فى اثناء السنتين التاليتين لصدور الحكم الثانى وجب تعطيل الجريدة مدة تساوى المدة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الاولى .
مادة 201 :-
كل شخص ولو كان من رجال الدين اثناء تأدية وظيفتة القى فى احد اماكن العبادة او فى محفل دينى مقالة تضمنت قدحا او ذما فى الحكومة او فى قانون او فى مرسوم او قرار جمهورى او فى عمل من اعمال جهات الادارة العمومية ، او اذاع او نشر بصفة نصائح او تعليمات دينية رسالة مشتملة على شئ من ذلك يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، فاذا استعملت القوة او العنف او التهديد تكون العقوبة السجن .
مادة 201 مكرر :- الغيت


الباب الخامس عشر
المسكوكات الزيوف والمزورة
مادة 202 :- 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من قلد او زيف او زور باية كيفية عملة ورقية او معدنية متداولة قانوناً فى مصر او فى الخارج .
ويعتبر تزييفاً انتقاص شئ من معدن العملة او طلاؤها بطلاء يجعلها شبيهة بعملة اخرى اكثر منها قيمة .
ويعتبر فى حكم العملة الورقية اوراق البنكوت الماذون باصدارها قانوناً .
مادة 202 مكرر :-
يعاقب بالعقوبة المذكورة فى المادة السابقة كل من قلد او زور باية كيفية عملة وطنية تذكارية ذهبية او فضية ماذون باصدارها قانونا .
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من قلد او زيف او زور عملة تذكارية اجنبية متى كانت الدولة صاحبة العملة المزيفة تعاقب على تزييف العملة التذمارية المصرية .
مادة 203 :-
يعاقب بالعقوبة المذكورة فى المادة السابقة كل من ادخل بنفسة او بواسطة غيره فى مصر او اخرج منها عملة مقلدة او مزيفة او مزورة وكذلك كل من روجها او حازها بقصد الترويج او التعامل بها .
مادة 203 مكرر :-
اذا ترتب على الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادتين السابقتين هبوط سعر العملة المصرية او سندات الحكومة او زعزعة الائتمان فى الاسواق الداخلية او الخارجية جاز الحكم بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة .
مادة 204 :-
كل من قبل بحسن نية عملة مقلدة او مزيفة او مزورة ثم تعامل بها بعد علمة بعيبها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه .
مادة 204 مكرر ( اولاً ) :-
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على ستة اشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه كل من صنع او باع او وزع او حاز بقصد البيع او التوزيع لاغراض ثقافية او علمية او صناعية او تجارية قطعاً معدنية او اوراقا مشابهة فى مظهرها للعملة المتداولة فى مصر او لاوراق البنكوت المالية التى اذن بادصدارها قانونا اذا كان من شان هذه المشابهة ايقاع الجمهور فى الغلط .
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل من حاز او صنع صور او نشر او استعمل للاغراض المذكورة او للاغراض الفنية او لمجرد الهواية صور تمثل وجها او جزءا من وجه لعملة ورقية متداولة فى مصر ما لم يصدر له بذلك ترخيص خاص من وزير الداخلية وبالقيود التى يفرضها .
ويعتبر من قبيل العملة الورقة فى تطبيق احكام الفقرتين السابقتين اوراق البنكوت الاجنبية .
مادة 204 مكرر (ب) :-
يعاقب بالحبس كل من صنع او حاز بغير مسوغ ادوات او الات او معدات مما يستعمل فى تقليد العملة او تزييفها او توزيرها .
مادة 204 مكرر (جـ) :-
كل من حبس عن التداول عملة من العملات المعدنية لمتداولة قانونا او صهرها او باعها او عرضها للبيع بسعر اعلى من قيمتها الاسمية او اجرى اى عمل فيها ينزع عنها صفة النقد المقررة يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل وبغرامة تساوى عشرة امثال قيمة العملة محل الجريمة وبمصادرة العملة او المعادن المضبوطة .
مادة 205 :-
يعفى من العقوبات المقررة فى المواد 202 و 202 مكرر و 203 كل من بادر من الجناه باخبار الحكومة بتلك الجنايات قبل استعمال العملة المقلدة او المزيفة او المزورة وقبل الشروع فى التحقيق .
ويجوز  للمحكمة اعفاء الجانى من العقوبة اذا حصل الاخبار بعد الشروع فى التحقيق متى مكن السلطات من القبض على غيرة من مرتكبى الجريمة اة على مرتكبى جريمة اخرى مماثلة لها فى النوع والخطورة .


الباب السادس عشر
التزوير
مادة 206 :-
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن كل من قلد او زور شيئاً من الاشياء الاتية سواء بنفسة او بواسطة غيره وكذا كل من استعمل هذه الاشياء او داخلها فى البلاد المصرية مع علمة بتقليدها او بتزويرها وهذه الاشياء هى :-
امر جمهورى او قانون او مرسوم او قرار صادر من الحكومة ، خاتم الدولة او امضاء رئيس الجمهورية او ختمة .
اختام او تمغات او علامات احدى المصالح او احدى جهات الحكومة ختم او امضاء او علامة احد موظفى الحكومة .
اوراق مرتبات او بونات او سراكى او سندات اخرى صادرة من خزينة الحكومة او فروعها .
تمغات الذهب او الفضة .
مادة 206 مكرر :-
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين على الجرائم الواردة فى المادة السابقة اذا كان محلها اختاماً او تمغات او علامات لاحدى الشركات المساهمة او احدى الجمعيات التعاونية او النقابات المنشاة طبقا للاوضاع المقررة قانونا او احدى المؤسسات او الجمعيات المعتبرة قانونا ذات نفع عام .
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنين اذا كانت الاختام او التمغات او العلامات التى وقعت بشانها احدى الجرائم المبينة فى الفقرة السابقة خاصة بمؤسسة او شركة او جمعية او منظمة او منشاة اذا كانت الدولة او احدى الهيئات العامة تساهم فى مالها بنصيب ما باية صفة كانت .
مادة 207 :-
يعاقب بالحبس كل من استحصل بغير حق على اختام او تمغات او علامات حقيقية لاحدى المصالح الحكومية او احدى جهات الادارة العمومية او احدى الهيئات المبينة فى المادة السابقة واستعملها استعمالاً ضارا بمصلحة عامة او خاصة .
مادة 208 :-
يعاقب بالحبس كل من قلد ختما او تمغة او علامة لاحدى الجهات ايا كانت او الشركات الماذونة من قبل الحكومة او احد البيون التجارية وكذا من استعمل شيئاً من الاشياء المذكورة مع علمة بتقليدها .
مادة 209 :-
كل من استحصل بغير حق على الاختام او التمغات او النياشين الحقيقية المعدة لاحد الانواع السالف ذكرها واستعملها استعمالاً مضرا باى مصلحة عمومية او شركة تجارية او اى ادارة من ادارات الاهالى يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين .
مادة 210 :-
الاشخاص المرتكبون لجنايات التزوير المذكور بالمواد السابقة يعفون من العقوبة اذا اخبروا الحكومة بهذه الجنايات قبل تمامها وقبل الشروع فى البحث عنهم وعرفوها بفاعليها الاخرين او سهلوا القبض عليهم ولو بعد الشروع فى البحث المذكور .
مادة 211 :-
كل صاحب وظيفة عمومية ارتكب فى اثناء تادية وظيفتة تزويرا فى احكام صادرة او  تقارير او محاضر او وثائق او سجلات او دفاتر او غيرها من السندات والاوراق الاميرية سواء كان ذلك بوضع امضاءات او اختام مزورة او بتغيير المحررات او الاختام او الامضاءات او بزيادة كلمات او بوضع اسماء او صور اشخاص اخرين مزورة يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او بالسجن .
مادة 212 :-
كل شخص ليس من ارباب الوظائف العمومية ارتكب نزويرا مما هو مبين فى المادة السابقة يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او بالسجن مدة اكثرها عشر سنين .
مادة 213 :-
يعاقب ايضا بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او بالسجن كل موظف فى مصلحة عمومية او محكمة غير بقصد التزوير موضوع السندات او احوالها فى حال تحريرها المختص بوظيفته سواء كان ذلك بتغيير اقرار اولى الشان الذى كان الغرض من تحرير تلك السندات ادراجة بها او بجعله واقعة مزورة فى صورة واقعة صحيحة مع علمه بتزويرها او يجعله واقعة غير معترف بها فى صورة واقعة معترف بها .
مادة 214 :-
من استعمل الاوراق المزورة المذكورة فى المواد الثلاث السابقة وهو يعلم تزويرها يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة او بالسجن من ثلاث سنين الى عشر سنين .
مادة 214 مكرر :-
كل تزوير او استعمال يقع فى محرر لاحدى الشركات المساهمة او احدى الجمعيات التعاونية او النقابات المنشاة طبقا للاوضاع المقررة قانونا او احدى المؤسسات او الجمعيات المعتبرة قانونا ذات نفع عام تكون عقوبتة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين .
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد عل عشر سنين اذا وقع التزوير او الاستعمال فى محرر لاحدى الشركات او الجمعيات المنصوص عليها او لاية مؤسسة او منظمة او منشاة اخرى اذا كان للدولة او لاحدى الهيئات العامة نصيب فى مالها باية صفة كانت .
مادة 215 :-
كل شخص ارتكب تزوير فى محررات احد الناس بواسطة احدى الطرق السابق بيانها او استعمل ورقة مزورة وهو عالم بتزويرها يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل .
مادة 216 :-
كل من تسمى فى تذكرة سفر او تذكر مرور باسم غير اسمة الحقيقى او كفل احداً فى استحصالة على الورقة المشتملة على الاسم المذكور وهو يعلم ذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين .
" وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدته على خمس سنوات اذا ارتكبت اى من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة 216 تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى "
مادة 217 :-
كل من صنع تذكرة مرور او تذكرة سفر مزورة او زور فى ورقة من هذا القبيل كانت صحيحة فى الاصل او استعمل احدى الاوراق المذكورة مع عملة بتزويرها يعاقب بالحبس .
" وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدته على خمس سنوات اذا ارتكبت اى من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة 217 تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى " .
مادة 218 :-
كل من استعمل تذكرة مرور او تذكرة سفر ليست له يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتتجاوز ستة شهور او بغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه .
" وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدتة على خمس سنوات اذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 218 تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى "
مادة 219 :-
كل صاحب لوكاندة او قهوة او اود او محلات مفروشة معدى للايجار وكذلك كل صاحب خان او غيرة ممن يسكنون الناس بالاجرة يوميا قيد فى دفاتر الاشخاص الساكنين عنده باسماء مزورة وهو يعلم ذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة شهور او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه .
وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدته على خمس سنوات اذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 219 تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى .
مادة 220 :-
كل موظف عمومى اعطى تذكرة سفر او تذكرة مرور باسم مزور مع علمة بالتزوير يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه فضلاً عن عزلة .
" وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدته على خمس سنوات اذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 220 تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى " .
مادة 221 :-
كل شخص صنع بنفسة او بواسطة شخص اخر شهادة مزورة على ثبوت عاهة لنفسة او لغيرة باسم طبيب او جرح بقصد انه يخلص نفسه او غيره من اى خدمة عمومية يعاقب عليها بالحبس .
مادة 222 :-
كل طبيب او جراح او قابلة اعطى بطريق المجاملة شهادة او بيانا مزورا بشان حمل او مرض او عاهة او وفاة مع علمه بتزوير ذلك يعاقب بالحبس او بغرامة لا تجاو خمسمائة جنيه مصرى فاذا طلب لنفسه او لغيره او قبل او اخذ وعدا او عطية للقيام بشئ من ذلك او وقع منه فعل نتيجة لرجاء او توصية او وساطة يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة فى باب الرشوة .
ويعاقب الراشى والوسيط بالعقوبة المقررة للمرتشى ايضا .
مادة 223 :-
العقوبات المبينة بالمادتين السابقتين يحكم بها ايضا اذا كانت تلك الشهادة معدة لان تقدم الى المحاكم .
مادة 224 :-
لا تسرى احكام المواد 211 ، 212 ، 213 ، 214 ، 215 على احوال التزوير المنصوص عليها فى المواد 216 و 21 و 218 و 219 و 220 و 221 و 222 ولا على احوال التزوير المنصوصو عليها فى قوانين العقوبات خاصة .
مادة 225 :-
تعتبر بصمة الاصبع كالامضاء فى تطبيق احكام هذا الباب .
مادة 226 :-
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه كل من قرر فى اجراءات تتعلق بتحقيق الوفاة والوراثة والوصية الواجبة امام السلطة المختصة باخذ الاعلام اقوالا غير صحيحة عن الوقائع المرغوب اثباتها وهو يجهل حقيقتها او يعلم انها غير صحيحة وذلك متى ضبط الاعلام على اساس هذه الاقوال .
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتتجاوز سنتين او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه كل من استعمل اعلاما بنحقيق الوفاة والوراثة والوصية الواجبة ضبط على الوجه المبين فى الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة وه عالم بذلك .
مادة 227 :-
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتتجاوز سنتين او بغرامة لا تزيد على ثلاثمائة جنيه كل من ابدى اما السلطة المختصة بقصد اثبات بلوغ احد الزوجين السن المحددة قانونا لضبط عقد الزواج اقوالا يعلم انها غير صحيحة او حرر او قدم لها اوراقا كذلك متى ضبط عقد الزواج على اساس هذه الاقوال او الاوراق .
ويعاقب بالحبس او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه كل شخص خولة القانون سلطة ضبط عقد الزواج وهو يعلم ان احد طرفيه لم يبلغ السن المحددة فى القانون .

الباب السابع عشر
الاتجار فى الاشياء الممنوعة
وتقليد علامات اليبوستة والتلغراف
مادة 228 :-
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة اشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط : مل من ادخل فى بلاد مصر بضائع ممنوع دخولها فيها او نقل هذه البضائع او حملها فى الطرق لبيعها او عرضها للبيع او اخفاها او شرع فى ذلك ما لم ينص قانونا عن عقوبة اخرى .
مادة 229 :-
يعاقب بالعقوبات المدونة فى المادة السابقة من صنع او حمل فى الطرق للبيع او وزع او غرض للبيع مطبوعات او نموذجات مهما كانت الطريقة صنعها تشابه بهيئتها الظاهرة علامات وطوابع مصلحتى البوسته والتلغراف المصرية او مصالح البوستة والتلغراف فى البلاد الداخلة فى اتحاد البريد مشابهة تسهل قبولها بدلاً من الاوراق المقلدة .
يعتبر فى حكم علامات وطوابع مصلحة البريد قسائم المجارية الدولية البريدية .
يعاقب بنفس العقوبة من استعمل طوابع البريد المقلدة ولو كانت غير متداولة او التى سبق استعمالها مع علمة بذلك ويسرى هذا الحكم على قسائم المجاوبة الدولية المقلدة .
مادة 229 مكرر :-
كل من طبع او نشر او باع او عرض للبيع كتابا او مصنفا يحتوى على كل او بعض المناهج التعليمية المقررة فى المدارس التى تديرها او تشرف عليها وزارة التعليم او احدى هيئات الادارة المحلية قبل الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من الجهة المختصة يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه وبمصادرة الكتاب او المصنف .

الكتاب الثالث
الجنايات والجنح التى تحصل
لاحاد الناس

الباب الاول
القتل والجرح والضرب
مادة 230 :-
كل من قتل نفسا عمدا مع سبق الاصرار على ذلك او الترصد يعاقب بالاعدام .
مادة 231 :-
الاصرار السابق هو القصد المصمم عليه قبل الفعل لارتكاب جنحة او جناية يكون غرض المصر منها ايذاء شخص معين او اى شخص غير معين وجده او صادفه سواء كان ذلك القصد معلقا على حدوث امر او موقوفا على شرط .
مادة 232 :-
الترصد هو تربص الانسان لشخص فى جهة او جهات كثيرة مدة من الزمن طويلة كانت او قصيرة ليتوصل الى قتل ذلك الشخص او الى ايذائة بالضرب ونحوه .
مادة 233 :-
من قتل احدا عمدا بجواهر يتسبب عنه الموت عاجلاً او اجلاً يعد قاتلا بالسم ايا كانت كيفية استعمال تلك الجواهر ويعاقب بالاعدام .
مادة 234 :-
من قتل نفسا من غير سبق اصرار ولا ترصد يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة .
ومع ذلك يحكم على فاعل هذه الجناية بالاعدام اذا تقدمتها او اقترنت بها او تلتها جناية اخرى ، واما اذا كان القصد منها التأهب لفعل جنحة او تسهيلها او ارتكابها بالفعل او مساعدة مرتكبيها او شركائهم على الهرب او التخلص من العقوبة فيحكم بالاعدام او بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة .
" وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 234 تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى "
مادة 235 :-
المشاركون فى القتل الذى يستوجب الحكم على فاعله بالاعدام يعاقبون بالاعدام او بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة .
مادة 236 :-
كل من جرح او ضرب احدا او اعطاه مواد ضاره ولم يقصد من ذلك قتلا ولكنه افضى الى الموت يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة او السجن من ثلاث سنوات الى سبع سنوات واما اذا سبق ذلك اصرار او ترصد فتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن .
" وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن اذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 236 تنفيذاً لغرض ارهابى ، فاذا كانت مسبوقة باصرار او ترصد تكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة " .
مادة 237 :-
من فاجا زوجته حال تلبسها بازنا وقتلها فى الحال هى ومن يزنى بها يعاقب بالحبس بدلا من العقوبات المقررة فى المادتين 234 و 236 .
مادة 238 :-
من تسبب خطا فى موت شخص اخر بان كان ذلك ناشئا عن اهمالة او رعونته او عدم احترازه او عدم مراعاته للقوانين والقرارات واللوائح والانظمة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سته اشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائتى جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على خمس سنين وغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين اذا وقعت الجريمة نتيجة اخلال الجانى اخلالا جسيما بما تفرضة عليه اصول وظيفتة او مهنته او حرفتة او كان متعاطيا مسكرا او مخدرات عند ارتكابه الخطا الذى نجم عنه الحادث او نكل وقت الحادث عن مساعدة من وقعت عليه الجريمة او عن طلب المساعدة له مع تمكنه من ذلك .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على سبع سنين اذا نشا عن الفعل وفاة اكثر من ثلاثة اشخاص ، فاذا توافر ظرف اخر من الظروف الواردة فى الفقرة السابقة كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على عشر سنين .
مادة 239 :-
كل من اخفى جثة قتيل او دفنها بدون اخبار جهات الاقتضاء وقبل الكشف عليها وتحقيق حالة الموت واسبابة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة .
مادة 240 :-
كل من احدث بغيره جرحا او ضربا نشا عنه قطع او انفصال عضو فقد منفعته او نشا عنه كف البصر او فقد احدى العينين او نشا عنه اى عاهة مستديمة يستحيل برؤها يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاث سنين الى خمس سنين ، اما اذا كان الضرب او الجرح صادرا عن سبق اصرار او ترصد او تربص فيحكم بالاشغال الشاقة من ثلاث سنين الى عشر
سنين .
" ويضاعف الحد الاقصى للعقوبات المقررة بالمادة 240 اذا ارتكبت الجريمة تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة لمدة لا تقل عن خمس سنين اذا وقع الفعل المنصوص عليه فى الفقرة الاولى من طبيب بقصد نقل عضو او جزء منه من انسان حى الى اخر ، وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا نشا عن الفعل وفاة المجنى عليه . و يشترط لتوقيع العقوبات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة السابقة ان يقع الفعل المشار اليه فيها خلسة .
مادة 241 :-
كل من احدث بغيرة جرحا او ضربا نشا عنه مرض او عجز عن الاشغال الشخصية مدة لا تزيد على عشرين يوما يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن سنتين او بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين جنيها مصريا ولا تجاوز ثلاثمائة جنيه مصرى .
اما اذا صدر الضرب او الجرح عن سبق اصرار او ترصد او حصل باستعمال اية اسلحة او عصى او الات او ادوات اخرى فتكون العقوبة الحبس .
وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدته على خمس سنوات فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة 241 اذا ارتكبت اى منها تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى .
مادة 242 :-
اذا لم يبلغ الضرب او الجرح درجة الجسامة المنصوص عليها فى المادتين السابقتين يعاقب فاعله بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة او بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة جنيهات ولا تجاوز مائتى جنيه مصرى .
فان كان صادر عن سبق اصرار او ترصد تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين او غرامة لا تقل عن عشرة جنيها ولا تجاوز ثلاثمائة جنيه مصرى .
واذا حصل الضرب او الجرح باستعمال اية اسلحة او عصى او الات او ادوات اخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس .
" وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدتة على خمس سنوات فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة 242 اذا ارتكبت اى منها تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى " .
مادة 243 :-
اذا حصل الضرب او الجرح المذكوران فى مادتى 241 و 242 بواسطة استعمال اسلحة او عصى او الات اخرى من واحد او اكثر ضمن عصبة او تجمهر مؤلف من خمسة اشخاص على الاقل توافقوا على التعدى والايذاء فتكون العقوبة الحبس .
" وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدته على خمس سنوات فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة 243 اذا ارتكبت اى منها تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى .
مادة 243 مكرر :-
يكون الحد الادنى للعقوبات فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد الثلاث السابقة خمس عشر يوما بالنسبة الى عقوبة الحبس وعشرة جنيهات بالنسبة الى عقوبة الغرامة اذا كان المجنى عليه فيها عاملا بالسكك الحديدية او غيرها من وسائل النقل العام ووقع عليه الاعتداء وقت اداء عمله اثناء سيرها او توقفها بالمحطات .
مادة 244 :-
من تسبب خطأ فى جرح شخص او ايذائة بان كان ذلك ناشئا عن اهمالة او رعونت او عدم احترازة او عدم مراعاته للقوانين والقرارات واللوائح والانظمة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائتى جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثمائة جنيه او احدى هاتين العقوبتين اذا نشا عن الاصابة عاهة مستديمة او اذا وقعت الجريمة نتيجة اخلال الجانى اخلالا جسيماً بما تفرضة عليه اصول وظيفتة او مهنته او حرفتة او كان متعاطيا مسكرا او مخدرا عند ارتكابه الخطا الذى نجم عنه الحادث او نكل وقت الحادث عن مساعدة من وقعت عليه الجريمة او عن طلب المساعدة له مع تمكنه من ذلك .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس اذا نشا عن الجريمة اصابة اكثر من ثلاثة اشخاص ، فاذا توافر ظرف اخر من الظروف الواردة فى الفقرة السابقة تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على خمس سنين .
مادة 245 :-
لا عقوبة مطلقا على من قتل غيره او اصابة بجراح او ضربة اثناء استعمالة حق الدفاع الشرعى عن نفسه او ماله او عن نفس غيره او مالة وقد بينت فى المواد الاتية الظروف التى ينشا عنها هذا الحق والقيود التى يرتبط بها .
مادة 246 :-
حق الدفاع الشرعى عن النفس يبيح للشخص الا فى الاحوال الاستثنائية المبينة بعد استعمال القوة اللازمة لدفع كل فعل يعتبر جريمة على النفس منصوصا عليها فى هذا القانون .
وحق الدفاع الشرعى عن المال يبيح استعمال لقوة لرد اى فعل يعتبر جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى الابواب الثانى والثامن والثالث عشر والرابع عشر من هذا الكتاب وفى الفقرة 4 من المادة 279 .
مادة 247 :-
وليس لهذا الحق وجود متى كان من الممكن الركون فى الوقت المناسب الى الاحتماء برجال السلطة العمومية .
مادة 248 :-
لا يبيح حق الدفاع الشرعى مقاومة احد مامورى الضبط اثناء قيامه بامر بناء على واجبات وظيفته مع حسن النية ولو تخطى هذا الماور حدود وظيفتة الا اذا خيف ان ينشا عن افعالة موت او جروح بالغة وكان لذا الخوف سببا معقول .
مادة 249 :-
حق الدفاع الشرعى عن النفس لا يجوز ان يبيح القتل العمد الا اذا كان مقصودا به دفع احد الامور الاتية :-
اولاً : فعل يتخوف ان يحدث منه الموت او جرح بالغة اذا كان لهذا التخوف اسباب معقولة .
ثانياً : اتيان امرأة كرها او هتك عرض انسان بالقوة .
ثالثا : اختطاف انسان .
مادة 250 :-
حق الدفاع الشرعى عن المال لا يجوز ان يبيح القتل العمد الا اذا كان مقصودا به دفع احد الامور الاتية :
اولا : فعل من الافعال المبينة فى الباب الثانى من هذا الكتاب .
ثانيا : سرق من السرقات المعدودة من الجنايات .
ثالثا : الدخول ليلا فى منزل مسكون او فى احد ملحقاتة .
رابعاً : فعل يتخوف ان يحدث من الموت او جراح بالغة اذا كان لهذا التخوف اسباب معقولة .
مادة 251 :-
لا يعفى من العقاب بالكلية من تعدى بنية سليمة حدود حق الدفاع الشرعى اثناء استعمالة اياه دون ان يكون قاصدا احداث ضرر اشد مما يستلزمة هذا الدفاع ، وع ذلك يجوز للقاضى اذا كان الفعل جناية ان يعده مذورا اذا راى لذلك محلا وان يحكم عليه بالحبس بدلا من العقوبة المقررة فى القانون .
مادة 251 مكرر :-
اذا ارتكبت الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا الفصل اثناء الحرب على الجرحى حتى من الاعداء فيعاقب مرتكبها بنفس العقوبات المقررة لما يرتكب من هذه الجرائم بسبق الاصرار والترصد .

الباب الثانى
الحريق عمداً

مادة 252 :- 
كل من وضع عمدا نارا فى مبان كائنة فى المدن او الضواحى او القرى او فى عمارات كائنة خارج سور ما ذكر او فى سفن او مراكب او معامل او مخازن وعلى وجه العموم فى اى محل مسكون او معد للسكنى سواء كان ذلك مملوكاً لفاعل الجناية ام لا يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة ويحكم ايضا بهذه العقوبة على من وضع عمدا نارا فى عربات السكك الحديدية سواء كانت محتوي على اشخاص او من ضمن قطار محتوى على ذلك .
مادة 252 مكرر :-
كل من وضع النار عمدا فى احدى وسائل الانتاج فى اموال ثابتة او منقوله لاحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها فى المادة 119 بقصد الاضرار بالاقتصاد القومى يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا ترتب على الجريمة الحاق ضرر جسيم بمركز البلاد الاقتصادى او بمصلحة قومية لها او اذا ارتكبت فى زمن حرب .
ويحكم على الجانى فى جميع الاحوال بدفع قيمة الاشياء التى احرقها .
ويجوز ان يعفى من العقوبة كل من بادر من الشركاء من غير المحرضين على ارتكاب الجريمة بابلاغ السلطات القضائية او الادارية بالجريمة يعد تمامها وقبل صدور الحكم النهائى فيها .
مادة 253 :-
كل من وضع نارا عمدا فى مبان او سفن او مراكب او معامل او مخازن ليست مسكونه ولا معدة للسكنى او فى مزارع غير محصودة يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة مؤقتا اذا كانت تلك الاشياء ليست مملوكة له .
مادة 254 :-
من احداث حال وضع النار فى احد الاشياء المذكورة فى المادة السابقة ضررا لغيرة يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن اذا كانت تلك الاشياء مملوكة له او فعل بها ذلك بامر مالكها .
مادة 255 :-
من وضع نارا عمدا فى اخشاب معدة للبناء او للوقود او فى زرع محصود او فى اكوام من قش او تبن او فى مواد اخرى قابلة للاحتراق سواء كانت لا تزال بالغيط او نقلت الى جرن او فى عربات السكك الحديدية سواء كانت مشحونة بالبضائع او لا ولم تكن من ضمن قطار محتو على اشخاص يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا لم تكن الاشياء ملكا له .
اما اذا احدث عمدا حال وضعه النار فى احد الاشياء المذكورة اى ضرر لغيره وكانت تلك الاشياء مملوكة له او فعل ذلك بامر مالكها يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن .
مادة 256 :-
وكذلك يعاقب بهذه القوبة بحسب الاحوال المتنوعة المبينة فى المواد السابقة كل من وضع النار فى اشياء لتوصيلها للشئ المراد احراقة بدلا من وضعها مباشرة فى ذلك .
مادة 257 :-
وفى جميع الاحوال المذكورة اذا نشا عن الحريق السالف ذكره موت شخص او اكثر كان موجودا فى الاماكن المحرقة وقت اشتعال النار يعاقب فاعل هذا الحريق عمدا بالاعدام .
مادة 258 :- الغيت
مادة 259 :-
فى الاحوال المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الاولى من المادة 255 اذا لم تستعمل مفرقعات ولم تتجاوز قيمة الاشياء المحرقة خمسة جنيهات مصرية ولم يكن هناك خطر على الاشخاص او خطر من الحاق ضرر باشياء اخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس .



الباب الثالث
اسقاط الحوامل وصنع وبيع الاشربة
او الجواهر المغشوشة المضرة بالصحة

مادة 260 :-
كل من اسقط عمدا امرأة حبلى بضرب او نحوه من انواع الايذاءات يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
مادة 261 :-
كل من اسقط عمدا امرأة حبلى باعطائها ادوية او باستعمال وسائل مؤدية الى ذلك او بدلاتها عليها سواء كان برضائها ام لا يعاقب بالحبس .
مادة 262 :-
المرأة التى رضيت بتعاطى الادوية مع علمها بها او رضيت باستعمال الوسائل السالف ذكرها او مكنت غيرها من استعمال تلك الوسائل لها وتسبب الاسقاط على ذلك حقيقة تعاقب بالعقوبة السابق ذكرها .
مادة 263 :-
اذا كان المسقط طبيباً او جراحاً او صيدليا او قابلة يحكم عليه بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
مادة 264 :-
لا عقاب على الشروع فى الاسقاط .
مادة 265 :-
كل من اعطى عمدا لشخص جواهر غير قاتلة فنشأ عنها مرض او عجز وقتى عن العمل يعاقب طبقاً لاحكام المواد 240 و 241 و 242 على حسب جسامة ما نشأ عن الجريمة ووجود سبق الاصرار على ارتكابها او عدم وجودة .
مادة 266 :- الغيت



الباب الرابع
هتك العرض وافساد الاخلاق

مادة 267 :-
من واقع انثى بغير رضاها يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
فاذا كان الفاعل من اصول المجنى عليها او من المتولين تربيتها او ملاحظتها او ممن لهم سلطة عليها او كان خادما بالاجرة عندها او عند من تقدم ذكرهم يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة .
مادة 268 :-
كل من هتك عرض انسان بالقوة او بالتهديد او شرع فى ذلك يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة من ثلاث سنين الى سبع .
واذا كان عمر من وقعت عليه الجريمة المذكورة لم يبلغ ست عشرة سنة كاملة او كان مرتكبها ممن نص عنهم فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 267 يجوز ابلاغ مدة العقوبة الى اقصى الحد المقرر للاشغال المؤقتة .
واذا اجتمع هذان الشرطان معا يحكم بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة .
مادة 269 :-
كل من هتك عرض صبى او صبية لم يبلغ سن كل منهما ثمانى عشرة سنة كاملة بغير قوة او تهديد يعاقب بالحبس واذا كان سنة لم يبلغ سبع سنين كاملة او كان من وقعت من الجريمة ممن نص عليهم فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 267 تكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
مادة 269 مكرر :-
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر كل من وجد فى طريق عام او مكان مطروق يحرض المارة على الفسق باشارات او اقوال فاذا عاد الجانى الى ارتكاب هذه الجريمة خلال سنة من تاريخ الحكم عليه فى الجريمة الاولى فتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر وغرامة لاتجاوز خمسين جنيهاً ويستتبع الحكم بالادانة وضع المحكوم عليه تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة .
مادة 270 :- الغيت
مادة 271 : الغيت
مادة 272 :- الغيت
مادة 273 :-
لا تجوز محاكمة الزانية الا بناء على دعوى زوجها الا انه اذا زنى الزوج فى المسكن المقيم فيه زوجته كالمبين فى المادة 277 لا تسمع دعواه عليها .
مادة 274 :-
المرأة المتزوجة التى ثبت زناها يحكم عليها بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين لكن لزوجها ان يقف تنفي هذا الحكم برضائة معاشرتها كما كانت .
مادة 275 :-
ويعاق ايضا الزانى بتلك المرأة بنفس العقوبة .
مادة 276 :-
الادلة التى تقبل وتكون حجة على المتهم بالزنا هى القبض عليه حين تلبسة بالفعل او اعترافة او وجود مكاتيب او اوراق اخرى مكتوبة منه او وجوده فى منزل مسلم فى المحل المخصص للحريم .
مادة 277 :-
كل زوج زنى فى منزل الزوجية وثبت عليه هذا الامر بدعوى الزوجة يجازى بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة شهور .
مادة 278 :-
كل من فعل علانية فعلا ناضجا مخلا بالحياء يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وغرامة لا تتجاوز ثلاثمائة جنيه .
مادة 279 :-
يعاقب بالعقوبة السابقة كل من ارتكب مع امرأة امر مخلا بالحياء ولو فى غير علانية .


الباب الخامس
القبض على الناس وحبسهم بدون وجه حق
وسرقة الاطفال وخطف البنات

مادة 280 :-
كل من قبض على اى شخص او حبسة او اجزة بدون امر احد الحكام المختصين بذلك وفى غير الاحوال التى تصرح فيها القوانين واللوائح بالقبض على ذوى الشبه يعاقب بالحبس او برغامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه .
مادة 281 :-
يعاقب ايضا بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين كل شخص اعار محلا للحبس او الحجز غير الجائزين مع عمله بذلك .
مادة 282 :-
اذا حصل القبض فى الحالة المبينة بالمادة 280 من شخص تزيا بدون حق بزى مستخدمى الحكومة او اتصف بصفة كاذبة او ابرز امرا مزورا مدعيا صدوره من طرف الحكومة يعاقب بالسجن ، ويحكم فى جميع الاحوال بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة على من قبض على شخص بدون وجه حق وهدده بالقتل او عذبة بالتعذيبات البدنية .
مادة 283 :-
كل من خطف طفلا حديث العهد بالولادة او اخفاء او ابدلة باخر او عزاه زورا الى غير والدته يعاقب بالحبس فان لم يثبت ان الطفل ولد حيا تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة .
اما اذا ثبت لنه لم يولد حيا فتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهرين .
مادة 284 :-
يعاقب بالحبس او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه كل من كان متكفلا بطفل وطلبه منه من له حق فى طلبه ولم يسلمه اليه .
مادة 285 :-
كل من عرض للخطر طفلا لم يبلغ سنة سبع سنين كاملة وتركة فى محل خال من الادميين او حمل غيره على ذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين .
مادة 286 :-
اذا نشا عن تعريض الطفل للخطر وتركة فى المحل الخالى كالمبين فى المادة السابقة انفصال عضو من اعضائة او فقد منفعته فيعاقب الفاعل بالعقوبات المقررة للجرح عمدا ، فان تسبب عن ذلك موت الطفل يحكم بالعقوبة المقررة للقتل عمدا .
مادة 287 :-
كل من عرض للخطر طفلا لم يبلغ سنة سبع سنين كاملة وتركة فى محل معمور بالادميين سواء كان ذلك بنفسة او بواسطة غيره يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة شهور او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه .
مادة 288 :-
كل من خطف بالتحليل او الاكراه طفلا ذكر لم تبلغ سنة ست عشرة سنة كاملة بنفس او بواسطة غيره يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاث الى عشر سنوات ، فان كان المخطوف انثى فتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
ومع ذلك يحكم على فاعل جناية خطف الانثى بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا اقترنت بها جريمة مواقعة المخطوفة .
مادة 291 :- الغيت
مادة 292 :- 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنة او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه اى الوالدين او الجدين لم يسلم ولده الصغير او ولد ولده الى من له الحق فى طلبه بناء على قرار من جهة القضاء صادر بشأن حضانتة او خطفة ، وكذلك اى الوالدين او الجدين خطه بنفسة او بواسطة غيره ممن لهم بمقتضى قرار من وجهة القضاء حق حضانته او حفظه ولو كان ذلك بغير تحايل او اكراه .
مادة 293 :-
كل من صدر عليه حكم قضائى واجب النفاذ بدفع نفقة لزوجة او اقاربه او اصهاره او اجرة حضانة او رضاعة او مسكن وامتنع عن الدفع مع قدرته عليه مدة ثلاثة شهور بعد التنبية عليه بالدفع يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، ولا ترفع الدعوى عليه الا بناء على شكوى من صاحب الشان ، واذا رفعت بعد الحكم عليه دعوى ثانية عن هذه الجريمة فتكون عقوبته الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة .
وفى جميع الاحوال اذا ادى المحكوم عليه ما تجمد فى ذمته او قدم كفيلا يقبلة صاحب الشان فلا تنفذ العقوبة .

الباب السادس
شهادة الزور واليمين الكاذبة

مادة 294 :-
كل من شهد زورا لمتهم فى جناية او عليه يعاقب بالحبس .
مادة 295 :-
ومع ذلك اذا ترتب على هذه الشهادة الحكم على المتهم يعاقب من شد عليه زورا بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن اما اذا كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها على المتهم هى الاعدام ونفذت عليه يحكم بالاعدام ايضا على من شهد زورا .
مادة 296 :-
كل من شهد زورا على متهم بجنحة او مخالفة او شهد له زورا يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين .
مادة 297 :-
كل من شهد زورا فى دعوى مدنية يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنين .
مادة 298 :-
اذا قبل من شهد زورا فى دعوى جنائية او مدنية عطية او وعدا بشئ ما يحكم عليه هو والمعطى او من وعد بالعقوبات المقررة للرشوة او للشهادة الزور ان كانت هذه اشد من عقوبات الرشوة .
واذا كان الشاهد طبيبا او جراحا او قابلة وطلب لنفسة لو لغيرة او قبل او اخذ وعدا وعطية لاداء الشهادة زورا بشأن حمل او مرض او عاهة او وقاة وقعت منه الشهادة بذلك نتيجة لرجاء او توصية او وساطة يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة فى باب الرشوة او فى باب شهادة الزور ايهما اشد ، ويعاقب الراشى والوسيط بالعقوبة المقررة للمرتشى ايضا .
مادة 299 :-
يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة لشهادة الزور كل شخص كلف من سلطة قضائية بعمل الخبرة او الترجمة فى دعوى مدنية او تجارية او جنائية فغير الحقيقة عمدا باى طريق كانت .
مادة 300 :-
من اكرة شاهدا على عدم اداء الشهادة او على الشهادة زورا يعاقب بمثل عقوبة شاهد الزور مع مراعاة الاحوال المقررة فى المواد السابقة .
مادة 301 :-
من الزم باليمين او ردت عليه فى مواد مدنية وحلف كاذبا يحكم عليه بالحبس ، ويجوز ان تزداد عليه غرامة لا تتجاوز مائة جنيه .

الباب السابع
القذف والسب وافشاء الاسرار

مادة 302 :-
يعد قاذفا كل من اسند لغيره بواسطة احدى الطرق المبينة بالمادة 171 من هذا القانون امورا لو كانت صادقة لاجوبت عقاب من اسندت اليه بالعقوبات المقررة لذلك قانونا او اوجبت احتقاره عند اهل وطنه .
ومع ذلك فالطعن فى اعمال موظف عام او شخص ذى صفة نيابية عامة او مكلف بخدمة عامه لا يدخل تحت حكم الفقرة السابقة اذا حصل بسلامة نية وكان لا يتعدى اعمال الوظيفة او النيابة او الخدمة العامة وبشرط ان يثبت مرتكب الجريمة حقيقة كل فعل اسند اليه ولا يغنى عن ذلك اعتقاده صحة هذا الفعل .
ولا يقبل من القاذف اقامة الدليل لاثبات ما قذف به الا فى الحالة المبينة فى الفقرة السابقة .
مادة 303 :-
يعاقب على القذف بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عنةالفين وخمسمائة جنيه ولا تزيد على سبعة الاف وخمسمائة جنيه ولا تزيد على سبعة الاف وخمسمائة جنيه ولا تزيد على سبعة  الاف خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
فاذا وقع القذف فى حق موظف عام او شخص ذى صفة نيابية عامة او مكلف بخدمة عامة ، وكان ذلك بسبب اداء الوظيفة او النيابة او الخدمة العامة ، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او احدى هاتين العقوبتين .
مادة 304 :-
لا يحكم بهذا العقاب على من اخبر بالصدق وعدم سوء القصد الحكام القضائيين او الاداريين بامر مستوجب لعقوبة فاعلة .
مادة 305 :-
واما من اخبر بامر كاذب مع سوء القصد فيستحق العقوبة ولو لم يحصل منه اشاعة غير الاخبار المذكور ولم تقم دعوى بما اخبر به .
مادة 306 :-
كل سب لا يشتمل على اسناد واقعة معينه بل يتضمن باى وجه من الوجوه خدشا للشرف او الاعتبار يعاقب عليه فى الاحوال المبينة بالمادة 171 بالحبس مد لا تتجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن الف جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
المادة 306 مكرر ( أ ) :-
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائتى جنيه ولا تزيد على الف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من تعرض لانثى على وجه يخدش حياءها بالقول او بالفعل فى طريق عام او مكان مطروق .
ويسرى حكم الفقرة السابقة اذا كان خدش حياء الانثى قد وقع عن طريق التليفون .
فاذا عاد الجانى الى ارتكاب جريمة من نفس نوع الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرتين السابقتين مرة اخرى فى خلال سنة من تاريخ الحكم عليه فى الجريمة الاولى تكون العقوبة الحبس وغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تزيد على ثلاثة الاف جنيه او احدى هاتين العقوبتين .
مادة 306 مكرر (ب) :- الغيت
مادة 307 :- 
اذا ارتكبت جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد من 182 الى 185 و 303 و 306 بطريق النشر فى احدى الجرائد او المطبوعات رفعت الحدود الدنيا والقصوى لعقوبة الغرامة المبينة فى المواد المذكورة الى ضعفيها .
مادة 308 :-
اذا تضمن العيب او الاهانة او القذف او السب الذى ارتكب باحدى الطرق المبينة فى المادة ( 171 ) طعنا فى عرض الافراد او خدشا لسمعة العائلات تكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة معا فى الحدود المبينة فى المواد 179 و 181 و 182 و 303 و 306 و 307 على الا تقل الغرامة فى حالة النشر فى احدى الجرائد او المطبوعات عن نصف الحد الاقصى والا يقل الحبس عن ستة شهور " .
مادة 308 مكرر :-
كل من قذف غيره بطريق التليفون يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها فى المادة 303 .
وكل من وجه الى غيره بالطريق المشار اليه بالفقرة السابقة سبا لا يشتمل على اسناد واقعة معينة بل يتضمن باى وجه من الوجوه خدشا للشرف او الاعتبار يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 306 .
واذا تضمن العيب او القذف او السب الذى ارتكب بالطريق المبين بالفقرتين السابقتين طعنا فى عرض الافراد او خدشا لسمعة العائلات يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 308 .
مادة 309 :-
لا تسرى احكام المواد 302 و 303 و 305 و 306 و 308 على ما يسنده احد الاخصام فى الدفاع الشفوى او الكتابة امام المحاكم فان ذلك لا يترتب عليه الا المقاضاه المدنية او المحاكمة التأديبية .
مادة 309 مكرر :-
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة كل من اعتدى على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن ، وذلك بان ارتكب احد الافعال الاتية فى غير الاحوال المصرح بها قانونا او بغير رضاء المجنى عليه .
( أ ) اشرف السمع او سجل او نقل عن طريق جهاز من الاجهزة ايا كان نوعه محادثات جرت فى مكان خاص او عن طريق التليفون .
(ب) التقط او نقل بجهاز من الاجهزة ايا كان نوعه صورة شخص فى مكان خاص .
فاذا صدرت الافعال المشار اليها فى الفقرتين السابقتين اثناء اجتماع على سمع او مرأى من الحاضرين فى ذلك الاجتماع ، فان رضاء هؤلاء يكون مفترضا .
فاذا صدرت الافعال المشار اليها فى الفقرتين السابقتين اثناء اجتماع عل مسمع او مرأى من الحاضرين فى ذلك الاجتماع ، فان رضاء هؤلاء يكون مفترضا .
ويعاقب بالحبس الموظف العام الذى يرتكب احد الافعال المبينة بهذه المادة اعتمادا على سلطة وظيفته .
ويحكم فى جميع الاحوال بمصادرة الاجهزة وغيرها مما يكون قد استخدم فى الجريمد او تحصل عليه ، كما يحكم بمحو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة او اعدامها .
مادة 309 مكرر ( أ ) :-
يعاقب بالحبس كل من اذا او سهل اذاعة او استعمل ولو فى غير علانية تسجيلا او مستندات متحصلا عليه باحدى الطرق المبينة بالمادة السابقة او كان ذلك بغير رضاء صاحب الشأن .
ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتزيد على خمس سنوات كل من هدد بافشاء امر من الامور التى تم التحصل عليها باحدى الطرق المشار اليها لحمل شخص على القيام بعمل او الامتناع عنه .
ويعاقب بالسجن الموظف العام الذى يرتكب احد الافعال المبينة بهذه المادة اعتمادا على سلطة وظيفته .
ويحكم فى جميع الاحوال بمصادرة الاجهزة وغيرها مما يكون قد استخدم فى الجريمة او تحصل عنها ، كما يحكم بمحو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة او اعدامها .
مادة 310 :-
كل من كان من الاطباء او الجراحين او الصيادلة او القوابل او غيرهم مودعاً اليه بمقتضى صناعته او وظيفتة سر خصوصى اشتمن عليه فافشاه فى غير الاحوال التى يلزمها القانون فيها بتبليغ ذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر وبغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه مصرى .
ولا تسرى احكام هذه المادة الا فى الاحوال التى لم يرخص فيها قانون فافشاء امور معينه كالمقرر فى المواد 202 و 203 و 204 و 205 من قانون المرافعات فى المواد المدنية والتجارية  .

الباب الثامن
السرقة والاغتصاب

مادة 311 :-
كل من اختلس منقولا مملوكا لغيره فهو سارق .
مادة 312 :-
لا تجوز محاكمة من يرتكب سرقة اضرار بزوجة او زوجته او اصولة او فروعه الا بناء على طلب المجتى عليه ، وللمجنى عليه ان يتنازل عن دعواه بذلك فى اية حالة كانت عليها . كما له ان يقف تنفيذ الحكم النهائى على الجانى فى اى وقت شاء .
مادة 313 :-
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة مؤبداً من وقعت منه سرقة مع اجتماع الخمسة شروط الاتية :
الاول : ان تكون هذه السرقة حصلت ليلاً .
الثانى : ان تكون السرقة واقعة من شخصين فاكثر .
الثالث : ان يوجد مع السارقين او مع واحد منهم اسلحة ظاهرة او مخبأة .
الرابع : ان يكون السارقون قد دخلوا دارا او منزلا واودة او ملحقاتها مسكونة او معدة للسكنى بواسطة تسور جدار او كسر باب ونحوه او باستعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة او بواسطة التزيى بزى احد الضباط او موظف عمومى او ابراز امر مزور مدعى صدورة من طرف الحكومة .
الخامس : ان يفعلوا الجناية المذكورة بطريقة الاكراه او التهديد باستعمال اسلحتهم .
مادة 314 :-
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من ارتكب سرقة باكراه فاذا ترك الاكراه اثر جروح تكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة .
مادة 315 :-
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة على السرقات التى ترتكب فى الطرق العامة سواء كانت داخل المدن او القرى او خارجها او فى احدى وسائل النقل البرية او المائية او الجوية فى الاحوال الاتية :
اولاً : اذا وقعت السرقة من شخصين فاكثر وكان احدهم على الاقل حاملا سلاحا ظاهرا او مخبأ .
ثانياً : اذا وقعت السرقة من شخصين فاكثر بطريق الاكراه .
ثالثا : اذا وقعت السرقة ولو من شخص واحد يحمل سلاحا وكان ذلك ليلا او بطريق الاكراه او التهديد باستعمال السلاح .
مادة 316 :-
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة على السرقات التى تحصل ليلا من شخصين فاكثر يكون احدهم على الاقل حاملا سلاحا ظاهرا او مخبا .
مادة 316 مكرر :-
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة على السرقات التى تقع على اسلحة الجيش او ذخيرته وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا ارتكبت الجريمة بطريق الاكراه او التهديد باستعمال السلاح او اذا توافر فيها ظرف من الظروف المشددة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 317 .
مادة 316 مكرر ( ثانيا ) :-
يعاقب بالسجن على السرقات التى تقع على المهمات او الادوات المستعملة او المعدة للاستعمال فى مرافق المواصلات السلكية واللاسلكية او توليد او توصيل التيار الكهربائى او المياه او الصرف الصحى التى تنشئها الحكومة او الهيئات او المؤسسات العامة او وحدات القطاع العام ، او المرخص فى انشائها لمنفعة عامة وذلك اذا لم يتوافر فى الجريمة ظرف من الظروف المشددة المنصوص عليها فى المواد من 313 الى 316 .
مادة 316 مكرر ( ثالثاُ ) :-
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة اشهر ولا تجاوز سبع سنوات .
اولاً : على السرقات التى ترتكب فى احدىوسائل النقل البرية او المائية او الجوية .
ثانياً : على السرقات التى تحصل فى مكان مسكون او معد للسكنى او احد ملحقاته اذا تم دخول المكان بواسطة النسور او الكسر او استعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة او انتحال صفة كاذبة او ادعاء القيام او التكليف بخدمة عامة او غير ذلك من الوسائل غير المشروع .
ثالثاً : على السرقات التى تقع ولو من شخص واحد يحمل سلاحا ظاهرا او مخبا .
مادة 316 مكرر ( رابعاً ) :-
يعاقب بالسجن على السرقات التى تقع اثناء الغارات الجوية .
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا توافر فى الجريمة ظرف من الظروف المشددة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 317 .
فاذا ارتكبت الجريمة بطريق الاكراه او التهديد باستعمال سلاح تكون العقوبة الاشغال المؤبدة .
مادة 317 :-
يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل :
اولا : على السرقات التى تحصل فى مكان مسكون او معد للسكنى او فى ملحقاته او فى احد المحلات المعدة للعبادة .
ثانياً : على السرقات التى تحصل فى مكان مسور بحائط او بسياج من شجر اخضر او حطب يابس او بخنادق ، ويكون ذلك بواسطة كسر من الخارج او تسور او باستعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة .
ثالثاً : على السرقات التى تحصل بكسر الاختام المنصوص عليه فى الباب التاسع من الكتاب الثانى .
رابعاً : على السرقات التى تحصل ليلاً .
خامساً : على السرقات التى تحصل من شخصين فاكثر .
سادساً : الغيت .
سابعاً : على السرقات التى تحصل من الخدم بالاجرة اضرارا بمخدوميهم او من المستخدمين او الصناع او الصبيان فى معامل او حوانيت من استخدموهم او فى المحلات التى يشتغلون فيها عادة .
ثامناً : على السرقات التى تحصل من المحترفين بنقل الاشياء فى العربات او المراكب او على دواب الحمل او اى انسان اخر مكلف بنقل اشياء او احد اتباعهم اذا سلمت اليهم الاشياء المذكورة بصفتهم السابقة .
تاسعاً : على السرقات التى ترتكب اثناء الحرب على الجرحى حتى من الاعداء .
مادة 318 :-
يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين على السرقات التى لم يتوفر فيها شئ من الظروف المشددة السابق ذكرها .
مادة 319 : الغيت .
مادة 320 :-
المحكوم عليهم بالحبس لسرقة يجوز فى حالة العود ان يجعلوا تحت مراقبة البوليس مدة سنة على الاقل او سنتين على الاكثر .
مادة 321 :- 
يعاقب على الشروع فى السرقات المعدودة من الجنح بالحبس مع الشغل مدة لا تجاوز نصف الحد الاقصى المقرر فى القانون للجريمة لو تمت فعلاً .
مادة 321 مكرر :-
كل من عثر على شئ او حيوان فاقد ولم يرده الى صاحية من تيسر ذلك او لم يسلمه الى مقر الشرطة او جهة الادارة خلال ثلاثة ايام يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل مدة لا تجاوز سنتين اذا احتبسة بنية تمله .
اما اذا احتسبة بعد انقضاء تلك الفترة بغير نية التملك فتكون العقوبة الغرامة التى لا تجاوز مائة جنيه .
مادة 322 :- الغيت .
مادة 323 :-
اختلاس الاشياء المحجوز عليها قضائيا او اداريا يعتبر فى حكم السرقة ولو كان حاصلا من مالكها .
ولا تسرى هذه الحالة احكام المادة 312 من هذا القانون المتعلقة بالاعفاء من العقوبة .
مادة 323 مكرر :-
ويعتبر فى حكم السرقة كذلك اختلاس الاشياء المنقولة الواقع ممن رهنها ضمانا لدين عليه او على اخر .
ولا تسرى فى هذه الحالة احكام المادة 312 من هذا القانون اذا وقع الاختلاس اضرارا بغير من ذكروا بالمادة
المذكورة .
مادة 323 مكرر ( اولا ) :-
يعاقب كل من استولى بغير حق وبدون نية التملك على سيارة مملوكة لغيره بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنية ولا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
مادة 324 :-
كل من قلد مفاتيح او غير فيها او صنع الة ما مع توقع استعمال ذلك فى ارتكاب جريمة يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل مدة لا تزيد على سنتين .
اما اذا كان الجانى محترفا بصناعة عمل المفاتيح والاقفال فيعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل .
مادة 324 مكرر :-
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر وبغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يتناول طعاما او شرابا فى محل معد لذلك ولو كان مقيما فيه او شغل غرفة او اكثر فى فندق او نحوه او استاجر سيارة معدة للايجار مع علمه انه يستحيل عليه دفع الثمن ا الاجرة او امتنع بغير مبرر عن دفع ما استحق من ذلك او فر دون الوفاء به .
مادة 325 :-
كل من اغتصب بالقوة او التهديد سنداً مثبتا او موجداً لدين او تصرف او براءة او سند ذا قيمة ادبية او اعتبارية او اوراقا تثبت وجود حالة قانونية او اجتماعية او اكراه احد بالقوة او التهديد على امضاء ورقة مما تقدم او ختمها يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
مادة 326 :-
كل من حصل بالتهديد على اعطائة مبلغا من النقود او اى شئ اخر يعاقب بالحبس ويعاقب الشروع فى ذلك بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين .
مادة 327 :-
كل من هدد غيره كتابة بارتكاب جريمة ضد النفس او المال معاقب عليها بالقتل او الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة او بافشاء امور او نسبة امور مخدوشة بالشرف وكان التهديد مصحوبا بطلب او بتكليف بامر بامر يعاقب بالسجن .
ويعاقب بالحبس اذا لم يكم التهديد مصحوبا بطلب او بتكليف بامر وكل من هدد غيره شفهيا بواسطة شخص اخر بمثل ما ذكر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه سواء اكان التهديد مصحوبا بتكليف بامر ام لا .
وكل تهديد سواء اكان بالكتابة ام شفيها بواسطة شخص اخر بارتكاب جريمة لا تبلغ الجسامة المتقدمة يعاقب عليه بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه .


الباب التاسع
التفالس

مادة 328 :-
كل تاجر وقف عن دفع ديون يعتبر فى حالة تفالس بالتدليس فى الاحوال الاتية :
اولاً : اذا اخفى دفاترة او اعدمها او غيرها .
ثانيا : اذا اختلس او خبا جزء من ماله اضرارا بدائنية .
ثالثاً : اذا اعترف او جعل نفسه مدينا بطريق التدليس بمبالغ ليست فى ذمته حقيقة سواء كان ذلك ناشئا عن مكتوباته او ميزانيتة او غيرهما من الاوراق او عن اقرارة الشفاهى او عن امتناعة من تقديم اوراق او ايضاحات مع علمة بما يترتب على ذلك الامتناع .
مادة 329 :-
يعاقب المتفالس بالتدليس ومن شاركة فى ذلك بالسجن من ثلاث سنوات الى خمس .
مادة 330 :-
يعد متفالسا بالتقصير على وجه العموم كل تاجر اوجب خسارة دائنية بسبب عدم حزمة او تقصيرة الفاحش وعلى الخصوص التاجر الذى يكون فى احدى الاحوال الاتية :
اولاً : اذا رثى ان مصاريفه الشخصية او مصاريف منزلة باهظة .
ثانياً : اذا اشترى بضائع ليبيعها باقل من اسعارها حتى يؤخر اشهار افلاسة او اقترض مبالغ او اصدر اوراقا مالية او استعمل طرقا اخرى مما يوجب الخسائر الشديدة لحصولة على النقود حتى يؤجر اشهار افلاسة .
رابعاً : اذا حصل على الصلح بطريق التدليس .
مادة 231 :-
يجوز ان يعتبر متفالسا بالتقصير كل تاجر يكون فى احدى الاحوال الاتية :
اولاً : عدم تحريرة الدفاتر المنصوص عليها فى المادة 11 من قانون التجارة او عدم اجرائة الجرد المنصوص عليه فى المادة 13 واذا كانت دفاتره غير كاملة او غير منتظمة بحيث لا تعرف منها حالته الحقيقة فى المطلوب له والمطلوب منه وذلك كله مع عدم وجود التدليس .
ثانياً : عدم اعلانه التوقف عن الدفع فى الميعاد المحدد فى المادة 198 من قانون التجارة او عدم تقديمة الميزانية طبقا للمادة 199 او ثبوت عدم صحة البيانات الواجب تقديمها بمقتضى المادة 200 .
ثالثاً : عدم توجهه بشخصه الى مامور التفليسة عند عدم وجود الاعذار الشرعية او عدم تقديمة البيانات التى يطلبها المأمور المذكور او ظهور عدم صحة تلك البيانات .
رابعاً : تأديته عمدا بعد توقف الدفع مطلوب احد دائنية او تمييزه اضرارا بباقى الغرماء او اذا سمح له بمزية خصوصية بقصد الحصول على قبوله الصلح .
خامساً : اذا حكم بافلاسة قبل ان يقوم بالتعهدات المترتبة على صلح سابق .
مادة 332 :-
اذا افلست شركة مساهمة او شركة حصص فيحكم على اعضاء مجلس ادارتها ومديريها بالعقوبات المقررة للتفالس بالتدليس اذا ثبت عليهم انهم ارتكبوا امرا من الامور المنصوص عليها فى المادة 328 من هذا القانون او اذا فعلوا ما يترتب عليه افلاس الشركة بطريق الغش او من هذا القانون او اذا فعلوا ما يترتب عليه افلاس الشركة بطريق الغش او التدليس وعلى الخصوص اذا ساعدوا على توقف الشركة عن الدفع سواء باعلانهم ما يخالف الحقيقة عن راس المال المكتتب او المدفوع او بتوزيعهم ارباحا وهمية او باخذهم لانفسهم بطريق الغش ما يزيد عن المرخص لهم به فى عقد الشركة .
مادة 333 :-
ويحكم فى تلك الحالة على اعضاء مجلس الادارة والمديرين المذكورين بالعقوبات المقررة للتفالس بالتقصير .
اولاً :- 
اذا ثبت عليهم انهم ارتكبوا امرا من الامور المنصوص عليها فى الحالتين الثانية والثالثة من المادة 330 وفى الاحوال الاولى والثانية والثالثة والرابعة من المادة 331 من هذه القانون .
ثانياً : اذا اهملوا بطريق الغش فى نشر عقد الشركة بالكيفية التى نص عليها القانون .
ثالثاً : اذا اشتركوا فى اعمال مغايرة لما فى قانون نظام الشركة وصادقوا عليها .
مادة 334 :-
يعاقب المتفالس بالتقصير بالحبس مدى ى تتجاوز سنتين .
مادة 335 :-
يعاقب الاشخاص الاتى بيانهم فيما عدا احوال الاشتراك المبينة قانونا بالحبس وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه مصرى او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط .
اولاً : كل شخص سرق او اخفى او خبا كل او بعض اموال المفلس من المنقولات او العقارات ولو كان ذلك الشخص زوج المفلس او من فروعه او من اصوله او انسبائه الذين فى درجة الفروع والاصول .
ثانياً : من لا يكسبون من الدائنين ويشتركون فى مداولات الصلح بطريق الغش او يقدمون او يثبوت بطريق الغش فى تفلسة يندات ديون صورية باسمهم او باسم غيرهم .
ثالثاً : الدائنون الذين يزيدون قيمة ديونهم بطريق الغش او يشترطون لا نفسهم مع المفلس او غيره مزايا خصوصية فى نظير اعطاء صوتهم فى مداولات الصلح او التفليسة او الوعد باعطائة او يعقدون مشارطة خصوصية لنفعهم واضرار بباقى الغرماء .
رابعاً : وكلاء الدائنين الذين يختلسون شيئا اثناء تادية وظيفتهم ويحكم القاضى ايضا ومن تلقاء نفسه فيما يجب رده الى الغرماء وفى التعويضات التى تطلب باسمهم اذا اقتضى الحال وذلك ولو فى حالة الحكم بالبراءة .

الباب العاشر
النصب وخيانة الامانة

مادة 336 :-
يعاقب بالحبس كل من توصل الى الاستيلاء على نقودا او عروض او سندات دين او سندات مخالصة او اى متاع منقول وكان ذلك بالاحتيال لسلب كل ثروة الغير او بعضها اما باستعمال طرق احتيالية من شانها ايهام الناس بوجود مشروع كاذب او واقعة مزورة او احداث الامل بحصول ربح وهمى او تسديد المبلغ الذى اخذ بطريق الاحتيال او ايهامهم بوجود سند دين غير صحيح او سند مخالصة مزور واما بالتصرف فى مال ثابت او منقول ليس ملكا له ولا له حق التصرف فيه واما باتخاذ اسم كاذب او صفة غير صحيحة اما من شروع فى النصب ولم يتممه فيعاقب بالحبس مدى لا تتجاوز سنة .
ويجوز جعل الجانى فى حالة العود تحت ملاحظة البوليس مدة سنة على الأقل وسنتين على الأكثر .
مادة 337 :
يحكم بهذة العقوبات على كل من أعطى بسوء نيه شيكا لا يقابله رصيد قائم وقابل وللسحب أو كان الرصيد أقل من قيمه الشيك أو سحب بعد اعطاء الشيك كل الرصيد أو بعضه بحيث يصبح الباقى لا يفى بقيمه أمر المسحوب عليه الشيك بعدم الدفع .
مادة 338 :
كل من انتهز فرصة احتياج أو ضعف أو هوى نفس شخص لم تبلغ سنه الحادية والعشرين  سنة كاملة أو حكم بامتداد الوصاية عليه من الجهة ذات الاختصاص وتحصل منه اضرارا به على كتابة أو ختم سندات تمسك أو مخالصة متعلقة باقراض أو اقتراض مبلغ من النقود أو شئ من المنقولات أو على تنازل عن أوراق تجارية أو غيرها من السندات الملزمة التمسكية يعاقب أيا كانت طريقة الاحتيال التى استعملها بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن على سنتين ويجوز أن يزاد عليه غرامة لا تتجاوز مائة جنيه مصرى واذا كان الخائن مأمورا بالولاية أو بالوصاية على الشخص المغدور فتكون العقوبة السجن من ثلاث سنسن الى سبع .
مادة 339 :
كل من انتهز فرصة ضعف أو هوى نفس شخص وأقرضه نقودا بأى طريقة كانت تزيد عن الحد الأقصى المقرر للفوائد الممكن الاتفاق عليها قانونا يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه . 
فإذا ارتكب المقرض جريمة مماثلة للجريمة الأولى فى الخمس سنوات التالية للحكم الأول تكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تتجاوز سنتين أو غرامة لا تتجاوز الخمسمائة جنيه أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط .
وكل من اعتاد على اقراض نقود بأى طريقة كانت بفائدة تزيد عن الحد الأقصى للفائدة الممكن الاتفاق عليها قانونا يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة بالفقرة الساقة .
مادة 340 :
كل من ائتمن على ورقة ممضاه أو مختومة على بياض فخان الأمانة وكتب فى البياض الذى فوق الختم أو الإمضاء سند دين أو مخالصة أو غير ذلك من السندات والتمسكات التى يترتب عليها حصول مخالصة أو غير ذلك من السندات والتمسكات التى يترتب عليها حصول ضرر لناس صاحب الإمضاء أو الختم أو لماله عوقبت بالحبس ويمكن أن يزداد عليه غرامة لا تتجاوز خمسين جنيها مصريا وفى حالة اذا لم تكن الورقة الممضاه أو المختومة على بياض مسلمة الى الخائن وانما استحصل عليها بأى طريقة كانت فإنه يعد مزورا ويعاقب بعقوبة التزوير .
مادة 341 : 
كل من اختلس أو استعمل أو بدد مبالغ أو أمتعة أو بضائع أو نقودا أو تذاكر أو كتابات أخرى مشتمله على تمسك أو مخالصة أو غير ذلك أضارا بمالكيها أو أصخابها أو واضعى اليد عليها وكانت الأشياء المذكورة لم تسلم له إلا على وجه الوديعة أو الإجارة أو على سبيل عارية الاستعمال أو الرهن أو كانت سلمت له بصفة كونه وكيلا بأجحره أو مجانا بقصد عرضها للبيع أو اسعمالها فى أمر معين لمنفعه المالك لها أو غيه بحكم عليه بالحبس ويجوز أن يزاد عليه غرامة لا تتجاوز مائة جنيه مصرى .
مادة 342 :
يحكم بالعقوبات السابقة على المالك المعين حارسا أشيائه المحكوز عليها قضائيا أو اداريا اذا اختلس شيئا منها .
مادة 343 : 
كل من قدم أو سلم للمحكمة فى أثناء تحقيق قضية بها سند أو ورقة ما ثم سرق ذلك بأى طريقة كانت يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة شهور .



الباب الحادى عشر
تعطيل المزادات والغش الذى يحصل
فى المعاملات التجارية
مادة344 :
كل من عطل بواسطة تهديد أو إكراه أو تطاول باليد أو نحوه مزادا معلقا ببيع أو شراء أو تأجير أو اموال منقولة أو ثابته أو متعلقا بتعهد مقاولة أو توريد أو استغلال شئ أو نحو  ذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد لعى ثلاثة شهور وبغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط .
مادة 345 :
الأشخاص الذين تسببوا فى علو أو انحطاط أسعار غلال أو بضائع أو بونات أو سندات مالية للتداول عن القيمة المقررة لها فى المعاملات التجارية بنشرهم عمدا بين الناس أخبارا أو اعلانات مزورة أو مغتراه أو باعطاءهم للبائع ثمنا أزيد مما طلبه أو بتواطئهم مع مشاهير التجار الخائنين لصنف واحد من بضاعة أو غلال على عدم بيعه أصلا أو على منع بيعه بثمن أقل من الثمن المتفق عليه فيما  بينهم أو بأى طريقة احتيالية أخرى يعاقبون بالحبسش مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط .
مادة 346 :
يضاعف الحد الأقصى المقرر لعقوبة الحبس المنصوص عنها فى المادة السابقة اذا حصلت تلك الحيلة فيما يتعلق بسعر اللحوم أو الخبز أو حطب الوقود والفحم أو نحو ذلك من الحاجات الضرورية .
مادة 347 : أغيت 
مادة 348 : ألغيت .
مادة 349 : ألغيت .
مادة 350 : ألغيت .
مادة 351 : ألغيت .

الباب الثانى عشر
ألعاب القمار والنصيب والبيع والشراء
بالنمرة والمعروف باللوتيرى
مادة 352 :
كل من أعد مكانا لألعاب القمار وهيأه لدخول الناس فيع يعاقب هو وصيارف المحل المذكور بالحبس وبغرامة لا تجاوز الف جنيه وتضبط جميع النود والأمتعة فى المحلات الجارى فيها الألعاب المذكورة ويحكم بمصادرتها .
مادة 353 :
ويعاقب بهذه العقوبات أيضا كل من وضع للبيع شيئا فى النمرة المرعوفة باللوتيرى اذن الحكومةوتضبط أيضا لجانب الحكومة جميع النقود والأمتعة الموضوعة فى النمرة .


الباب الثالث عشر
التخرييب والتعييب والإتلاف
مادة 354 :
كل من كسر أو خرب لغيره شيئا من الات الزراعة أو زرائب المواشى أو عشش الخفراء يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه .
مادة 355 :
يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل .
أولا : كل من قتل عمدا بدون مقتض حيوانا من دواب الركوب أو الجر أو الحمل أو من أى نوع من أنواع المواشى أو أضر به ضررا كبيرا .
ثانيا : كل من سم حيوانا من الحيوانات المذكورة بالفقرة السابقة أو سمكا من الأسماك الموجودة فى نهر أو ترعة أو غدير أو مستنقع أو حوض .
ويجوز جعل الجانين تحت ملاحظة البوليس مدة سنة على الأقل وسنتين على الأكثر .
وكل شروع فى الجرائم السالفة الذكر يعاقب عليه بالحبس مع الشغل مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنى .
مادة 356 :
اذا ارتكبت الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة ليلا تكون العقوبة الشغال الشاقة أو السجن من ثلاث الى سبع سنين .
مادة 357 :
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه كل من قتل عمدا بدون مقتض أو سم حيوانا من الحيوانات المستأنسة غير المذكورة فى المادة 355 أو أضر به ضررا كبيرا .
مادة 358 :
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث شهور أو بدفع غرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه من أتلف كل أو بعض محيط متخذ من أشجار خضراء أو ياسة أو غير ذلك ومن نقل أو أزال حدا أو علامات مجعولة حدا أكلاك مختلفة أو هات مستغلة ومن ردم كل أو بعض خندق من الخنادق المجعولة حدا لأملاك أو جهات مستغلة .
واذا ارتكب شئ من الأفعال المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة السابقة بقصد اغتصاب أرض تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين .
مادة359 : 
كل من تسبب عمدا بقطع جسر من الجسور أو بكيفية أخرى فى حصول غرق يحكم بحكم عليه بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة أو بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة .
مادة 360 :
الحريق الناشئ من عدم تنظيف أو ترميم الأفران أو المداخن أو المحلات الأخرى التى توقد فيها النار أو من النار الموقدة فى بيوت أو مبان أو غابات أو كروم أو غيطان أو بساتين بالقرب من كيمان تبن أو حشيش يابس وكذا الحريق الناشئ عن إشعال صواريخ فى جهة من جهات البلدة أو بسبب إهمال آخر يعاقب عليه بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر أو بدفع غرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه مصرى .
فإذا وقع الحريق من الدخين أو من نار موقدة فى محطات لخدمة وتموين السيارات أو محطات للغاز الطبيعى أو مراكز لبيع اسطوانات البوتجازات أو مستودعات للمنتجات البترولية أو مخازن مشتملة على مواد الوقود أو أى مواد أخرى قابلة للاشتعال تكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة التى لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تجاوز ألفى جنيه أو احدى هاتين العقوبتين .
مادة : 361 :
كل منخرب أو أتلف عمدا أموالا ثابتة أو منقولة لا يمتلكها أو جعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال أو عطلها بأية طريقة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تتجاوز ثلاثمائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
فإذا ترتب على الفعل ضرر مالى قيمتهى  خمسون جنيها أو أكثر كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين وغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تجاوز ألف جنيه اذا نشأ عن الفعل تعطيل أو توقيف أعمال مصلحة ذات منفعه عامة أو اذا ترتب عليه جعل حياة الناس أو صحتهم أو أمنهم فى خطر .
" ويضاعف الحد القصى للعقوبات المقررة فى المادة 361 اذا ارتكبت الجريمة تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى .
مادة 361 مكررا : 
كل من عطل عمدا باى طريقة كانت وسيلة من وسائل خدمات امرافق العامة أو وسيلة من وسائل الانتاج بعاقب بالسجن .
وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا وقعت الجريمة بقصد الإضرار بالانتاج أو الإخلال بسير مرفق عام .
مادة 362 :
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين أو بغرامة لا تزيد على ثلاثمائة جنيه كل من هدم أو أتلف أو نقل علامات جيود يزيه أو طبوغرافية أو طودات محاداة أو أوتاد حدود أو طودات ميزانية .
مادة 363 : الغيت 
مادة 364 :
كل من تعرض بدون اقتضاء بواسطة ضرب ونحوه لمنع ما أمرت أو صرحت الحكومة بإجرائه من الأشغال العمومية يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على ثلاثمائة جنيه .
مادة 365 :
كل من أحرق أو أتلف عمدا بأى طرقة كانت شيئا من الدفاتر أو المضابط الأصلية أو السجلات أو نحوها من أوراق المصالح الأميرية أو الكمبيالات أو الوراق التجارية أو صيرفية أو غير ذلك من السندات التى يتسبب عن اتلافها ضرر للغير يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه أو باحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط .
مادة 366 :
كل نهب أو إتلاف شء من البضائع أو الأمتعة أو المحصولات وقع من جماعة أو عصابة بالقوة افججبارية يكون عقابة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة أو السجن .
مادة  367 :
يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل .
أولا : كل من قطع أو أتلف زرعا غير محصودا أوشجرا نابتا أو مغروسا أو غير ذلك من النبات ز
ثانيا : كل من اتلف غيطا مبذورا أو بث فى غيط حشيشا أو نباتا مضرا .
ثالثا :
كل من اقتلع شجرة أو أكثر أو أى نبات أخر أو قطع منها قشرها ليميتها وكل من أتلف طعمه فى شجر .
ويجوز جعل الجانين تحت ملاحظة البوليس مدة سنة على الأقل وسنتين على الأكثر .
مادة 368 :
اذا ارتكبت الجرائم المنصوص  عليها فى الفقرتين الأولى والثانية من المادة السابقة ليلا من ثلاثة اشخاص على القل أو من شخص أو اثنين وكان واحد منهما على القل حاملا لسلاح وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة أو السجن من ثلاث سنوات الى سبع .


الباب الرابع عشر
انتهاك حرمة ملك الغير

مادة 369 : 
كل من دخل عقارا فى حيازة أخر بقصد منع حيازته بالقوة أو بقصد ارتكاب جريمة فيه أو كان قد دخله بوجه قانونى وبقى فيه بقصد ارتكاب شئ مما ذكر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثمائة جنيه مصرى .
واذا وقعت وقعت هذه الجريمة من شخصين أو أكثر وكان أحدهم على الأقل حاملا سلاحا أو من عشرة أشخاص على القل ولم يكن معهم سلاح تكون عقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو غرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه مصرى .
مادة 370 :
كل من دخل بيتا مسكونا أو معد للسكن أو فى أحد ملحقاته أو سفينة مسكونة أو فى محل معد لحفظ المال وكانت هذه الأشياء فى حيازة أخر قاصدا من ذلك منع حيازته بالقوة أو ارتكاب جريمة فيها أو كان يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثمائة جنيه مصرى .
مادة 371 :
كل من وجد فى إحدى المحلات المنوص عليها فى المادة السابقة مختفيا عن أعين من لهم الحق فى اخراجه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة اشهر أو بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه .
مادة 372 :
واذا ارتكبت الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادتين السابقتين ليلا تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين .
مادة : 372 : مكررا 
كل من تعدى على أرض زراعية أو أرض فضاء أومبان مملوكة للدولة أو أحد الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة أو لوقف خيرى أو لاحدى اقطاع العام أو لأية جهة أخرى ينص القانون على اعتبار أموالها من الأموال العامة وذلك بزراعتها أو غرسها أو إقامة انشاءات عليها او شغلها أو الانتفاع بها بأية صورة  يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفين أو شغلها أو الانتفاع بها بأية صورة يعاقب بالحبس أو إاقمة انشاءات عليها أو شغلها أو الانتفاع بها بأية صورة يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفين من الجنيهات أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ويحكم على الجانى برد العقار المغتصب بما يكون عليه من مبانى أو غراس أو برده مع ازالة ما عليه من تلك الأشياء على نفقته فضلا عن دفع قيمة ما عاد عليه من منفعة .
فإذا وقعت الجريمة بالتحايل أو نتيجة تقديم إقرارات أو الإدلاء ببيانات غير صحيحة مع العلم بذلك تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات وغرامة لا تقل عن ألف جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسة الاف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
وتضاعف العقوبة تالمنصو عليها فى الفقترين السابقتين فى حالة العود .
مادة 373 :
كل من دخا ارضا زراعية أو فضاء أو مبانى او بيتا مسكونا أو معد للسكن أو فى أحد ملحقاته أو سفينة مسكونة أو فى محل معد لحفظ المال ولم يخرج منه بناء على تكليفة ممن لهم الحق فى ذلك يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تجاوز مائتى جنيه .
مادة 373 مكرراً : أغيت .

الباب الخامس عشر
التوقف عن العمل بالمصالح ذات المنفعة العامة
والاعتداء على حرية العمل
مادة 374 : 
يحظر على المستخدمين والأجراء الذين يقومون بخدمة عامة أو الخدمة فى المرافق العامة أو بعمل يسد حاجة عامة ولم لم يكن موضوعا لها نظام خاص أن يتركوا عملهم أو يمتنعوا عنه عمدا .
وتجرى فى شأن ذلك جميع الأحكام المبينة فى المادتين 124 ، و124 (أ) .
وتطبق العقوبات المنصوص عليها فيهما على هؤلاء المستخدمين والأجراء وعلى المحرضين والمشجعين والمذيعين على حسب الأحوال .
مادة 374 مكررا ً : 
يحظر على المتعاهدين وكل من يدير مرفقا أو عملا من الأعمال العامة المشار اليها فى المادة السابقة أن يوقفوا العمل كيفية يتعطل معها أداء الخدمة العامة وانتظامها .
وتطبق عليهم وعلى المحرضين والمشجعين والمحبذين والمذيعين العقوبات المنوص عليها فى المادتين 124 و124 (أ ) على حسب الأحوال .
مادة 375 :
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تزيد عن مائة جنيه كل من استعمل القوة أو العنف أو الإرهاب أو التهديد أو تدابير غير مشروعة فى الإعتداء أو الشروع فى اإعتداء على حق من الحقوق الاتية .
أولا : حق الغير فى العمل .
ثانيا : حق الغير فى أن يستخدم أو يمتنع عن استخدام شخص اخر .
ثالثا : حق الغير فى أن يشترك فى جمعية من الجمعيات .
ويطبق حكم هذه المادة ولو استعملت القوة أو العنف أو الإرهاب أو التدابير غير السشروعة مع زوج الشخص المقصود أو مع أولاده .
وتعد من التدابير الغير مشروعة الأفعال الاتية على الأخص .
أولا : تتبع الشخص المقصود بطريقة مستمرة فى غدوة ورواحة أو الوقوف موقف التهديد بالقرب من منزلة أو بالقرب من اى مكان اخر يقطنه أو يشتغل فيها .
ثانيا : منعه من مزاولة عمله باخفاء أدزاته أو ملابسه أو أى شخص أخر مما يستعمله أو بأى طريقة أخرى .
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة السالف ذكرها كل من يحرض الغير بأية طريقة على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصو عليها فى هذه المادة .

الباب السادس عشر
الترويع والتخويف
البلطجة 
مادة 375 مكرراً :
معى عدم الاخلال بأية عقوبة أشد واردة فى نص أخر ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة كل من قام بنفسة أو بواسطة غيرة باستعراض اقوة أمام شخص أو التلويح له بالعنف أو بتهديده باستخدام القوة أو بالعنف معه أو مع زوجه أو أحد من أصوله أو فروعه أو التهديد بالافتراء عليه أو على أحد منهم بما يشينه أو بالتعرض لحرمة حياته او حياة أيا منهم الخاصة وذلك لترويع المجنة عليه أو تخويفه بالحاق الأذى به بدنيا او معنويا أو هتك عرضه أو سلب ماله أو تحصيل منفعه منه أو التأثير فى ايرادته لفرض السطوة عليه أو لارغامة على القيام بأمر لا يلزمه به القانون أو لحمله على الامتناع عن عمل مشروع  أو لتعطيل القوانين أو اللوائح أو مقاومة تنفيذ الأحكام أو الوامر أو الاجراءات القضائية أو القانونية واجبة التنفيذ متى كان من شأن ذلك الفعل أو التهديد القاء الرعب فى نفس المجنى عليه أو التكدير أمنه أو سكينته أو طمئنينته أو تعريض حياته أو سلامته للخطر أو الحاق الضرر بشئ من ممتلكاته أومصلحته أو المساس بحريته الشخصية أو شرفة أو اعتباره أو بسلامة ارادته .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين اذا وقع الفعل او التهديد من شخصين فاكثر أو وقع باصطحاب حيوان يثير الذعر أو بحمل سلاح أو ألة حادة أو عصا أو أى جسم صلب أو أداة كهربائة أو مادة حارقة أو كاوية أو غازية أو مخدرة أو منومة أو أى مادة اخرى ضارة .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين ولا تجاوز خمس سنين اذا وقع الفعل أو التهديد على أنثى أو على من يبلغ ثمانى عشر سنة ميلادية كاملة .
ويقضى فى جميع الحوال بوضع المحكوم عليه تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه .
مادة 375 مكرراً (أ) :
يضاعف كل من الحدين الأدنى والأقصى المكررة لأية جنحة أخرى تقع بناء على ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة ويرفع الحد الأقصى لعقوبتى السجن والأشغال السشاقة المؤقته الى عشرين سنة لأيه جناية اخرى تقع بناءا على ارتكابها .
وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة أو السجن أذا  ارتكبت جناية الجرح أو الضرب أو اعطاء المواد الضارة المفضى الى موت المنصوص عليها . فى المادة 236 بناء على ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة فإذا كانت مسبوقة بإصرار أو ترصد تكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو المؤقتة .
وتكون العقوبة كالأعدام اذا تقدمت الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة .
أو اقترنت أو ارتبطت بها او تلتها جناية القتل العمد المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة 234 .
ويقضى فى جميع الحوال بوضع المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية تحت مراقبة الشرطة مادة مساوية لمدة العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه بحيث لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز خمس سنين .

الكتاب الرابع
المخالفات
المتعلقة بالطرق العمومية

المخالفات المتعلقة بالطرق العمومية 
مادة 376 :
تلغى عقوبة الحبس الذى لا يزيد أقصى مدتها على أسبوع فى كل نص ورد فى قانون العقوبات أو فى أى قانون اخر وفى هذه الأحوال تضاعف عقوبة الغرامة المقررة بكل من هذه النصوص بحد أدنى مقداره عشرة جنيها وبحد أقصة مقداره مائة جنيه .
المخالفات المتعلقة بالامن العام أو الراحة العمومية
مادة 377 :
يعاقب بغرامة لاتجاوز مائة جنيه كل من ارتكب فعلا من الأفعال الاتية :
1-	من ألقى فى الطريق بغير احتياط اشياء من شأنها جرح المارين أو تلويثهم اذا سقطت عليهم .
2-	من اهمل فى تنظيف أو اصلاح المداخن أو الفران أو المعامل التى تستعمل فيها النار .
3-	من كان موكلا بالتحفظ على مجنون فى حالة هياج فأطلقة او كان موكلا بحيوان من الحيوانات المؤذية أو المفترسة فأفلته .
4-	من حرش كلبا واثبا على مار أو مقتفيا أثره أو لم يرده عنه إذا كان الكلب فى حفظة ولم لم يتسبب عن ذلك أذى أو ضرر .
5-	من ألهب بغير اذن صواريخ أو نحوه فى الجهات التى يمكن أن ينشأ عن الهابها فيها اتلاف أو إخطار .
6-	من أ\طلق فى داخل القرى أو المدن سلاحلا ناريا أو ألهب فيها أعيرة نارية أو مواد اخرى مفرقعة .
7-	من امتنع أو أهمل فى أداء أعمال مصلحة أو بذل مساعدة وكان قادرا عليها عند طلب ذلك من جهة الاقتدار فى حالة حصول حادث أوهياج أو غرق أو فيضان أو حريق أو نح ذلك وكذا فى حالة طقع الطريق أو النهب أو التلبس بجريمة أو حالة تنفيذ أمر أوحكم قضائى .
8-	من امتنع عن قبول عملة البلاد أو مسكوكتها بالقيمة المتعامل بها ولم تكن مزورة أو مغشوشهة .
9-	من وقعت منه مشاجرة أو تعدى أو إيذاء خفيف ولم يحصل ضرب وجرح .
مادة 378 :
يعاقب بغرامة لا تجازو خمسون جنيها كل من رتكب فعلا من الافعال الاتية :
1-	من رمى أحجارا او أشياء أخرى صعبة أو قاذورات على عربات أو سيارات أو بيوت أو مبان أو محوطات ملك غيره أو على بساتين او حظائر .
2-	من رمى فى النيل  او الترع أو المصارف أو المجارى أو المياه الأخرى أدوات أو أشياء أخرى يمكن أن تعوق الملاحة أو تزحم مجرى تلك المياه .
3-	من قطع الخضرة النباتية فى المحلات المخصصة فى المنفعة العامة أو نزع الأتربة منها أو الأحجار أو مواد أخرى ولم يكن مأذونا بذلك .
4-	من أتلف أو خلع أو نقل الصفائح أو النمر أو الألواح الموضوعة على الشوارع أو الأبنية .
5-	من أطفئ نور الغاز أو المصابيح أو الفوانيس المعدة لانارة الطرق وكذا من أتلف أو خلع او نقل شيئا منها أو من أدواتها .
6-	من تسبب بإهماله فى اتلاف شئ من منقولات الغير .
7-	من تسبب فى موت أو جرح بهائم أو دواب الغير بعدم تبصرة أو بإهماله أو عدم مراعاة اللوائح .
8-	من ترك اولاده حديثى السجن أو مجانين موكلين لحفظة يهيمون وعرضهم بذلك للأخطار أو افصابات .
9-	من ابتدر انسانا بسبب غير علنى .
مادة 379 :
يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة وعشرين جنيها كل من ارتكب فعلا من الأفعال الاتية :
1-	من ركض فى الجهات المسؤلة خيلا أو دواب أخرى أو تركها تركض فيها .
2-	من حصل منه فى الليل لغط أو ضجيج مما يكدر راحة السكان .
3-	من ضع فى المدن سطح أو حيطان مسكنه مواد مركبة من فضلات أو روث البهائم او روث البهائم أو غيرها مما يضر بالصحة العمومية من دخل فى أرض مهيئة للزرع أو مبذور فيها زرع أو حصول أو مر فيها بمفرده أو ببهائمه أو دوابه المعدة للجر أو للحمل أو الركوب أو ترك هذه البهائم أو الدواب تمر فيها أو ترعى فيها بغير حق 
مادة 380 :
من خالف أحكام اللوائح العامة أو المحلية الصادرة من جهات الادارة العامة او المحلية يجازى بالعقوبات المقررة فى تلك اللوائح بشرط الا تزيد عن خمسين جنيها فإن كانت العقوبة المقررة فى اللوائح زائدة عن هذه الحدود وجب حتما انزالها اليها .
فإذا كانت اللائحة لا تنص على عقوبة ما يجازى من يخالف أحكامها بدفع غرامة لا تزيد على خمسة وعشرين جنيها .
المواد من 381 الى 395 – ملغاة .

----------


## رابعة

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## كريم ممدوح محمد فهمى

ميييييييييييييييييييييير سى

ليكى بجد خدمتينى

----------


## كريم ممدوح محمد فهمى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## fawziprof

شكرا جزيلا 
لكم اطبب تحياتى

----------


## gioconda

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ايمن محمد عاطف حامد

مجهود عظيم شكرا لك

----------


## بنوتة مصرية

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## الاستاذ منصور

السلام عليكم ممكن  اخوتى جميع الاعضاء ملخص بسيط عن قانون العقوبات لكل من : الخمرة والسرقة والزنا بس لو فيه امكانية باللغة الانجليزية وبارك الله فيكم وتكونو عملتو خير لي اخوكم . يا ريت هلى عنده يرسلنى على ايميلى ضروري . ehwidii@yahoo.com

----------


## طالب حقوق

مع وافر الشكر والتقدير
أرغب الحصول على قانون العقوبات متضمّناً التعديلات الأخيرة، التي تمت صياغتها وإقرارها عام 2006
لكم وافر التقدير

----------


## ايهاب نسيم

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## hazem zizo

_شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية ._

----------


## د/منال

شكرا جزيلا 

لكى منى كل ود واحترام

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا للطرح وتم التثبيت*

----------


## محمود هويدى

*بارك الله فيكم ..
وشكراً على هذا العمل الطيب
*

----------


## حسن على

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . )

----------


## shery

بارك الله فيكم فعلا كنت ابحث عن مواد هذا القانون في دراستي للماجستير وكنت لم اجده مطلقا خاصة وان هذا القانون ياخذ فصل كامل م دراستي فشكرا وشكرا وشكرا ..... علي هذا الملف موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## اسلام المسرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حمادة 4552002

جزااااااااكي الله كل خير و في انتظار المزيد

----------


## سرور 2010

الف شكر وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## kura

العلم يبني بيوتاً لا عماد لها والجهل يهدم بيت العز والشرف

----------


## نهلة فتحى

اللهم ارزقنا الاخلاص فى الدين وفى العمل 

مشكور على الفائدة

----------

